# ABC Towns and Villages



## User (7 Jan 2019)




----------



## rugby bloke (7 Jan 2019)

Love the idea, I'll definitely give it a go. Time to get the map out !


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

Could be fun , might take a while


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2019)

What an excellent challenge. Already know what my ABCD letters will be.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jan 2019)

C is for.......................







Caster


----------



## cosmicbike (7 Jan 2019)

Nice idea.



smokeysmoo said:


> C is for.......................
> 
> View attachment 446177
> 
> ...



Methinks you are supposed to start at A, though I may have the wrong end of the stick.....


----------



## Oldfentiger (7 Jan 2019)

My understanding is that everyone works through their own alphabet, starting at A.
Is this correct?
I’ve had a quick gander and I reckon I can get to F on just a 20 mile ride.

If this rain and wind would bugger off.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2019)

Posted up to now:

Aabenraa
Bevtoft




Being in Denmark I am going to struggle with this. My commute home tonight ended up being 61km in that awful fine drizzle. I made a long detour to get the letter B.


View attachment 446181
View attachment 446182

View attachment 446400


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> My understanding is that everyone works through their own alphabet, starting at A.
> Is this correct?
> I’ve had a quick gander and I reckon I can get to F on just a 20 mile ride.
> 
> If this rain and wind would bugger off.


You are totally correct. We all do our own ABC etc. That is what makes it such a good challenge.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jan 2019)

cosmicbike said:


> Nice idea.
> me thinks you are supposed to start at A, though I may have the wrong end of the stick.....


I thought that but then thought that'll make for a damned long thread, but hey ho not to worry, so in that case I shall back track a wee bit with my A................


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jan 2019)

Hopefully it will make for a long thread.

Even taking XYZ out. I am still going to b struggling. I am even looking at Northern Germany now to find towns I can use. It will give me somewhere else to ride.


----------



## screenman (8 Jan 2019)

I think it is a brilliant idea, all I have to do is figure out how to get a picture up once I have taken it.


----------



## Milkfloat (8 Jan 2019)

I generally ride with a group of people who I think would not be keen on me stopping so often for a photo. I could cheat and post screengrabs from my video camera on my bike, but I guess that would not be in the spirit of the challenge. 

If you want to make it really difficult then people should only be able to take the photos in alphabetical order, so no visiting village B and getting a photo before you have been to A.


----------



## Oldfentiger (8 Jan 2019)

Dunno why they are in the wrong order.


----------



## Rooster1 (9 Jan 2019)

Some Ass


----------



## pjd57 (10 Jan 2019)

Just spotted this.
Aberfoyle is calling.


----------



## Oldfentiger (10 Jan 2019)

Looking around my area for a “D”.
The logical choice is Downham, where The film “Whistle Down the Wind”, and the series “Born and Bred” were filmed.
Problem is - it’s a village which doesn’t have any boundary signs. So I thought to photograph my bike in front of Downham Post Office. I assume that would be ok?


----------



## sheddy (10 Jan 2019)

No - move on


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Jan 2019)

I like this idea.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jan 2019)

Hope to get started tomorrow.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jan 2019)

I am trying to ride them in order. So I think I can get A,B,C,D on a ride tomorrow. Then I will need another ride to pick up E, F, G,H etc. then I will look to join I,J,K into a ride etc.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Jan 2019)

Great idea - best get cracking this weekend as there's a possibility I'll be riding through Wetwang in April...


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Jan 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Great idea - best get cracking this weekend as there's a possibility I'll be riding through Wetwang in April...


I got a wetwang this morning


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

Rooster1 said:


> I got a wetwang this morning




Morning sex?


----------



## Rooster1 (11 Jan 2019)

Salty seadog said:


> Morning sex?


No - wet ride, no mudguards


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

Rooster1 said:


> No - wet ride, no mudguards



Bummer, in both respects.


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2019)

I might start a Z and work backwards.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> I might start a Z and work backwards.



I intend to do an A and B on my ride 2moro hopefully but will have to ride through an S , H , L , D to get to A


----------



## EltonFrog (11 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5498290, member: 9609"]are you anywhere near cornwall ? that seems to be the only place you get and sleep[/QUOTE]

I can get to Zeals downhill and a following wind.


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Jan 2019)

I can bag A,B and C tomorrow, so strong start ...


----------



## Oldfentiger (11 Jan 2019)

Downham.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downham,_Lancashire
There are no boundary signs for this village, so here’s my bike in front of the only place that bears the village name.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Jan 2019)

is it against the flimsy rules to bag say hn&r and park them while you're still bagging f?


----------



## Nibor (11 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> View attachment 446261
> View attachment 446259
> View attachment 446260
> 
> Dunno why they are in the wrong order.


Local to me


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jan 2019)

Managed A,B,C,D today in a loop taking them all in. The nearest village beginning with E is a little further away so will need another ride (what a shame) to grab that one.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2019)

Out early this morning and got Arthingworth .






And Braybrooke 






Hoping for C,D and E tomorrow .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2019)

E is on the cards this afternoon. It is nowhere near F,G etc. so it likely to be a single letter grab on today's outing. Quite enjoying this as it is causing me to join the villages together in different ways to normal. Will get stuck at J till I can travel further afield. Hopefully grab that one during a diversion from a planned ride in March.


----------



## Oldfentiger (12 Jan 2019)

I’ve been looking ahead, and J looks to be a problem for me. I’ve yet to find anywhere in Lancashire or West Yorkshire starting with J.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> I’ve been looking ahead, and J looks to be a problem for me. I’ve yet to find anywhere in Lancashire or West Yorkshire starting with J.



Northumberland might be your closest. I am eyeing up one in Leicestershire. We have a Q down this way but Z might be another trip to Leicestershire else Cornwall. Y is in Cambridgeshire haven't looked for any X yet.


----------



## The Bystander (12 Jan 2019)

I'm out before I've started. 4 byes would be needed. After poring over local maps and finally resorting to Wikipedia (link to place names in Northamptionshire) I can't find anywhere beginning with J, V, X or Z.


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2019)

First one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2019)

E now done, nice afternoon's riding.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2019)

Aberford (visited last week):




Bardsey-cum-Rigton (today)




Collingham (today)




"D" might require a bit of a wander off my regular routes, but I've got several "E"'s to choose from. Not sure about "F" yet though...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I'm out before I've started. 4 byes would be needed. After poring over local maps and finally resorting to Wikipedia (link to place names in Northamptionshire) I can't find anywhere beginning with J, V, X or Z.



There is a J in Leicestershire if you can get out that way. It is connected to John O'Groats if you know how the latter got its name.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I'm out before I've started. 4 byes would be needed. After poring over local maps and finally resorting to Wikipedia (link to place names in Northamptionshire) I can't find anywhere beginning with J, V, X or Z.



Don't believe everything on Wiki - I've just done a similar search for place names starting with 'D' in Yorkshire, as the only "local" one I can think of (Dunkeswick) is a bit of a pain to get to and will probably require a specific ride there to bag it before I can move on.
The list on Wiki doesn't even mention it, or either of the two nearest 'E's either!


----------



## GM (12 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> E now done, nice afternoon's riding.
> 
> View attachment 446780





That was going to be my E choice, luckily I've got a plan B


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I'm out before I've started. 4 byes would be needed. After poring over local maps and finally resorting to Wikipedia (link to place names in Northamptionshire) I can't find anywhere beginning with J, V, X or Z.



You have to remember they are meant to be building some new towns around Northamptonshire


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> That was going to be my E choice, luckily I've got a plan B



Did not think there was any rule saying you couldn't go for the same village sign. You could always get one from the other end, this was the Eastern End. Just needs to be your bike in the photo.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> There is a J in Leicestershire if you can get out that way. It is connected to John O'Groats if you know how the latter got its name.


John o gaunt 
The area takes its name from the former John O' Gaunt railway station which took its name from a covert known to local hunters some distance away.[1]


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2019)

I have a J over here if I ever get around to it, MRI scan for a back problem next week.


----------



## The Bystander (12 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You have to remember they are meant to be building some new towns around Northamptonshire



Any Js, Vs, Xs or Zs you know of likely to be built this year?



YukonBoy said:


> There is a J in Leicestershire if you can get out that way. It is connected to John O'Groats if you know how the latter got its name.





13 rider said:


> John o gaunt
> The area takes its name from the former John O' Gaunt railway station which took its name from a covert known to local hunters some distance away.[1]



Thanks guys. Just about doable given my current maximum distance.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jan 2019)

@The Bystander that will be a lumpy ride from Market Harborough. There's a village called Zouch north of Loughborough if you that far through the alphabet


----------



## The Bystander (12 Jan 2019)

@13 rider I've just got Google to plot a route for me and it has suggested 3 routes, the least lumpy looks to be via Welham, Cranoe, Tugby and Marefield. All unknown territory for me. I'll dig the OS maps out nearer the time - still got to get A under my belt yet 

I'll probably pass on Zouch and take Z as a bye - but if I get that far I might feel the need to try...


----------



## screenman (12 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> E now done, nice afternoon's riding.
> 
> View attachment 446780



Blimey, that was a dodgy place, somebody has nicked your handlebars.


----------



## The Bystander (12 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5499845, member: 9609"]bound to be a farm with J or V ?[/QUOTE]
OK but I thought it had to be Town or Village signs...


----------



## lane (12 Jan 2019)

Just looked at this and will give it a go. Good idea. I can get to E with a relatively short ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2019)

I passed drivers end today. Did not take photo as already done D but thought it was a great sign.


----------



## Oldfentiger (12 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5499851, member: 9609"]Anyway from todays ride

View attachment 446806

don't know why they bother with please drive carefully in this village, people go through it closer to 90

View attachment 446807

Our very own Fargo

View attachment 446808

the trick is going to get signs not attached to speed limits

View attachment 446810

even got the castle in (its not a real castle though)[/QUOTE]

You do realise that, having thunk up this excellent challenge, it would be very bad form to win it yourself


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Jan 2019)

Found a hidden J in Essex and the village has a sign! About a 75 mile round trip from home. Right best get planning to get that as easier than Leicestershire. Also means I won't have to wait till a planned bike trip up that way in March.


----------



## lane (12 Jan 2019)

Some research and I can definatelt do this. It will take me some time however. Should be some geat rides and some to combine with the half century challenge.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2019)

Just back from a windy 22 miles and got these on route .







Castle Ashby






Denton





Earls Barton


----------



## lane (13 Jan 2019)

Not as easy as I thought. I went to two places for C and neither had a village sign. So just ended up with these two:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

lane said:


> Not as easy as I thought. I went to two places for C and neither had a village sign. So just ended up with these two:
> 
> View attachment 446916
> View attachment 446916
> View attachment 446917



Yes my first B had no sign so I had to ride on to another. All good though as it is generating a few extra rides and routes to the usual.


----------



## lane (13 Jan 2019)

Yes exacly I will get there in the end. However if the C had worked out I would have had D and E on the ride as well.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jan 2019)

It would be rude not to at least to get A as I live there




This sign is less than 100 yards from home but I did cycle there via 16 miles


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

lane said:


> Yes exacly I will get there in the end. However if the C had worked out I would have had D and E on the ride as well.



My I and J will be like that. In fact for J I think that will be the only letter I can collect on the ride to get it, as no K's near it. Yesterday's ride was 54km but just the letter E!


----------



## Katherine (13 Jan 2019)

*Astley Green *






*Boothstown*, I couldn't find a sign so settled on the Post Office.
I'll have another look next time I drive through from the opposite direction.





I need to get to X before I go to Cornwall in August!


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> *Astley Green *
> View attachment 446938
> 
> 
> ...


I have been racking my brain I sure I seen somewhere in Cornwall begining with X but can't think of it . Loads of z


----------



## Katherine (13 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> I have been racking my brain I sure I seen somewhere in Cornwall begining with X but can't think of it . Loads of z


That's what I mean... there will be Zennor when I get to Cornwall.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

Plotted a circular route to J, it is 140km. Next Sunday is a window for that with an early start. So just need to get F,G, H, I during the week. So that is three rides to collect letters next week.

It is quite funny that some letters need trips to the same area but on separate rides as I need to get the other letters in between which happen to be elsewhere!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> *Astley Green *
> View attachment 446938
> 
> 
> ...



Good start. This is a nice little bit of fun is it not?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> I have been racking my brain I sure I seen somewhere in Cornwall begining with X but can't think of it . Loads of z



I have drawn a blank on X so far. If you find something let me know.


----------



## lane (13 Jan 2019)

I have done a bit if research and from what I have seen online there is nowhere beginning with X and the usual convention in this sort of challenge is to use places begining with EX. I stand to be corrected. I have an EX about 50 miles away.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jan 2019)

Katherine said:


> That's what I mean... there will be Zennor when I get to Cornwall.


I may have been thinking about zennor and spelling it xennor . I have my eye on Zelah near Newquay but have a Z local Zouch near Loughborough


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5500935, member: 9609"]think China may be the closest

but I did find this oddity
https://www.world-airport-codes.com/united-kingdom/naf-8591.html[/QUOTE]

Well that leads to two Chinese places beginning with X being twinned with UK towns. Cardiff is one and Edinburgh is another. So how about we allow those for X? No idea if the twinning appears on the signs.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2019)

Better late than never.. 






Arrington, on the way back from today's London ride..


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (13 Jan 2019)

I like the idea of this challenge. It’ll help with extending my current furthest distance along with Veloviewer tile hunting and half metric century challenge. 

Just going to get a pencil and paper and a map.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5501014, member: 9609"]you're bike appears to be attached to a car 

[/QUOTE]
I do hope so! I wouldn't want it falling off.. But, well spotted 

I was on my way back from a 100km ride to, and around, central London.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Jan 2019)

nice easy start.
These two signs are about 150yards apart.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

Found a V I can get to with a long ride. So think that X is only letter not possible, and Z is a fair way away. Going to be a few long rides coming up.


----------



## lane (13 Jan 2019)

There is an EX in Rutland as a substitute for an X, as well as a few other places.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

Found an EX closer to home.


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Jan 2019)

Went out on Saturday morning in some fairly horrible weather to back A,B,C & D. Amazed I was able to get all 4 on a 32 mile ride.

















I note that is the 2nd time Denton has been used already. As @biggs682 has already got one of my E options there is going to be some competition ...


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Went out on Saturday morning in some fairly horrible weather to back A,B,C & D. Amazed I was able to get all 4 on a 32 mile ride.
> View attachment 446981
> 
> 
> ...



I got Denton this morning and you got it yesterday @rugby bloke we have few E's nearby , the one i got wasn't the one i wanted but i was on a tight get home schedule


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Went out on Saturday morning in some fairly horrible weather to back A,B,C & D. Amazed I was able to get all 4 on a 32 mile ride.
> View attachment 446981
> 
> 
> ...



Do not worry I am sure like the rest of us you will find a few letters out there on their own.


----------



## pjd57 (13 Jan 2019)

I think I'll struggle with anywhere with even an X in it.
For Z , the best I can think of locally is LenZie


Remind me....

Are North , south , east and west being accepted as N,S,E and W or is it the name that follows ?

Loads of East Dunbartonshire signs near me .


----------



## rugby bloke (13 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I got Denton this morning and you got it yesterday @rugby bloke we have few E's nearby , the one i got wasn't the one i wanted but i was on a tight get home schedule


True enough ... E is actually one of the easier letters for us, an abundance of villages within 5 miles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I think I'll struggle with anywhere with even an X in it.
> For Z , the best I can think of locally is LenZie
> 
> 
> ...



I would go with whatever it starts with on the sign. I have an I nearby but it is prefixed by St. So I am counting it as an S. I would be more convenient.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (14 Jan 2019)

I now have a long list of ideas and possibilities depending on the direction I go so should be able to start this challenge on my next ride. Photo and distance challenges, Veloviewer squares... the reasons to ride just keep adding up. I’m hoping to get out tomorrow (too much to do today).


----------



## pjd57 (14 Jan 2019)

maybe not a town, bit it's a place.
On the Forth and Clyde canal


----------



## Oldfentiger (14 Jan 2019)

Today’s Haul......
I also rode through Horton but there was absolutely nothing to identify this little hamlet.
I have Higham local to me but there’s no village signs there either. I’ll have to think again.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> View attachment 447107
> View attachment 447106
> View attachment 447104
> 
> ...



And you pull into a gentle lead :-)


----------



## Oldfentiger (14 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> And you pull into a gentle lead :-)


Won’t last long


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Won’t last long



Hoping to reach H tomorrow if I manage to get out in the morning.


----------



## pjd57 (14 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> And you pull into a gentle lead :-)


This one is too good to hurry.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jan 2019)

Only got the letter A today and didn't pass through anywhere beginning with the letter B


----------



## The Bystander (15 Jan 2019)

Off and running
Arthingworth




and Broughton


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2019)

An 80km circuit to collect F,G,H


----------



## Oldfentiger (15 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> An 80km circuit to collect F,G,H
> 
> View attachment 447282
> 
> ...


Told you it wouldn’t last long 
I’ve found an ‘H’ about 10 miles away but CBA to go out today.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5503186, member: 9609"]are you allowed to use mirrors ?
View attachment 447287
[/QUOTE]

He he


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> It would be rude not to at least to get A as I live there
> View attachment 446919
> 
> This sign is less than 100 yards from home but I did cycle there via 16 miles



Passed through another Anstey today :-)


----------



## Threevok (15 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5503186, member: 9609"]are you allowed to use mirrors ?
View attachment 447287
[/QUOTE]

Only in Russia


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Passed through another Anstey today :-)


Spelt the same way ? There's an Ansty near coventry


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> Spelt the same way ? There's an Ansty near coventry



Yes spelt the same way.


----------



## pjd57 (15 Jan 2019)

I've became very aware this week that in Glasgow the area place name signs for parts of the city have almost all gone. Probably not replaced when new street lights have gone up.

Hopefully YOKER still has one.


----------



## redflightuk (15 Jan 2019)

Just an A to get started.


----------



## Katherine (15 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I've became very aware this week that in Glasgow the area place name signs for parts of the city have almost all gone. Probably not replaced when new street lights have gone up.
> 
> Hopefully YOKER still has one.


Yes, similar case around Manchester.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jan 2019)

redflightuk said:


> Just an A to get started.
> View attachment 447328



See page 3 (for the reveal)


----------



## pjd57 (17 Jan 2019)

Not so happy with the E.

Need to find a better one but I'll move on with the rest while I'm looking


----------



## Oldfentiger (17 Jan 2019)

Blummin cold this morning


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2019)

Lovely winter sunshine today. Unusually this village sign has a blue background. On the Brompton today, a more leisurely lunchtime outing. Mind this one was not quite as far to ride to as recent efforts.


----------



## The Bystander (18 Jan 2019)

Today's ride was brought to you by the letter C. 
And the offerings are the village of Clipston




and a memorial to the Carpetbaggers


----------



## redflightuk (18 Jan 2019)

Was going to bag B,C and D today but the C I visited didn't have a sign .



So headed back home.



Had a nice ride out in the wind and sun


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5506980, member: 9609"]I catch up with @YukonBoy with are hard gained "I"

View attachment 447756


this now gives me six north of the border and 3 in England
View attachment 447758
[/QUOTE]
You seemed to have missed X off the list


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5506980, member: 9609"]I catch up with @YukonBoy with are hard gained "I"

View attachment 447756


this now gives me six north of the border and 3 in England
View attachment 447758
[/QUOTE]

I have a hard earned J coming up on Sunday. So hard I will need a pub stop afterwards to fuel the ride back home. No other letters to get on the ride as well! Good opportunity to meet a friend out that way mind.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jan 2019)

Did have a plan to bag D, E and F tomorrow, with an outside possibility of a G too.

However, having seen the forecast that now seems very unlikely.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jan 2019)

redflightuk said:


> Was going to bag B,C and D today but the C I visited didn't have a sign .
> View attachment 447752
> So headed back home.
> View attachment 447753
> Had a nice ride out in the wind and sun


If you look at street view before you ride out. You may be able to see if the village has a sign.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jan 2019)

Snow, fog and hacking cough is holding me back.

But once I get E. I will be on a roll to I. Then I may have to cross into Germany to find a place starting with I.


----------



## GM (19 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I have a hard earned J coming up on Sunday. So hard I will need a pub stop afterwards to fuel the ride back home. No other letters to get on the ride as well! Good opportunity to meet a friend out that way mind.





If that's the 'J ' I think you mean it's got a nudist beach there


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> If that's the 'J ' I think you mean it's got a nudist beach there



No, not a coastal J. Bit nippy for a dippy.


----------



## redflightuk (19 Jan 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> If you look at street view before you ride out. You may be able to see if the village has a sign.


I do use street view but the last time I passed through there was a sign. I could have gone to Cockernhoe and then on to the D but time was against me(had to get back for the horses).


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2019)

redflightuk said:


> I do use street view but the last time I passed through there was a sign. I could have gone to Cockernhoe and then on to the D but time was against me(had to get back for the horses).



Diamond End?


----------



## burntoutbanger (19 Jan 2019)

Cracking idea for a challenge @User9609 , coming to this a little later than some of you so here goes.

A is for Atherington







Thinking of using this thread as inspiration for my longer weekend rides. So first off, 110km with 999 metres of climbing (if I'd realised I would have left Strava running while I carried the bike up the steps and into the house).

Was misty at dawn as I left Exeter but knew my lights had plenty of juice so wasn't overly concerned. Took the A377 through Crediton and Copplestone, not the easiest of roads during rush hour but weekend early doors it's fine. Left at Morchard Road for Winkleigh. The route climbs from Exeter to Winkleigh but nothing too serious by Devon standards. Hit Winkleigh around 35km and a brief climb through the village. Then northward to High Bickington and Atherington (not unfortunately the birthplace of former England cricket captain and opener Mike Atherton). From there it's a right turn and a short decent back down to rejoin the A377 at Umberleigh. Following the A377 all the way back to Exeter.

Think I'll try and string this out by only posting one place every week or so, already getting excited about the possibilities for 'B' though.

Great thread!


----------



## lane (19 Jan 2019)

Think that's a good way of approaching the challenge. I think I will aim to collect signs of places I have never been to as far as possible which will mean they will be further afield. This will take sometime because on that basis I won't be getting one every week and will mainly be Spring of onwards. But if I pick places I have never been, that look interesting and look like a good ride it will make it a more interesting exercise. As someone siad upthread this is too good to rush.


----------



## burntoutbanger (19 Jan 2019)

Think for the more common letters I'll have an easy, medium, hard option and see how I feel on the day.
My heart usually wishes to do the hard route but my legs often protest.


----------



## redflightuk (19 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Diamond End?


Darley Hall


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2019)

What I like is that I have villages starting with letters further on in the alphabet. But because the in between letters are not there I can not bag them. So I am forced on a future ride to head out to the same area via different villages or pick a different area when I am ready for those letters. Tomorrow's ride takes me to a village in the next county that I have never visited to my knowledge.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2019)

The Bystander said:


> @13 rider I've just got Google to plot a route for me and it has suggested 3 routes, the least lumpy looks to be via Welham, Cranoe, Tugby and Marefield. All unknown territory for me. I'll dig the OS maps out nearer the time - still got to get A under my belt yet
> 
> I'll probably pass on Zouch and take Z as a bye - but if I get that far I might feel the need to try...



Tugby has a great cafe, Cafe Ventoux. Is a bit lumpy that way but as long as you are not doing massive stints on the A47 all the roads around there are fine.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2019)

lane said:


> There is an EX in Rutland as a substitute for an X, as well as a few other places.



Exton, I went rode through there last week


----------



## The Bystander (20 Jan 2019)

D done.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

B




Missed a chance of a double c the village of Carlton Curlieu had no village sign and forgot to stop on the way home at another C


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> B
> View attachment 448064
> 
> Missed a chance of a double c the village of Carlton Curlieu had no village sign and forgot to stop on the way home at another C



Only letters I'm struggling with locally are v and x, the rest we can pretty much get in Leicestershire.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Only letters I'm struggling with locally are v and x, the rest we can pretty much get in Leicestershire.


I have plans for V in Cornwall so hopefully need to get to there by July . X no chance


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jan 2019)

It was hard fought for today. Set off this morning a little before sunrise on road bike. It was -3C with frost on grass and house roofs but roads dry and ice free. Disaster struck about 40 mins in, a big piece of glass, a puncture, and a valve that snapped. Limped home and got my folding bike out transferring hot chocolate, scotch eggs, and crisps across. Stayed cold but it was glorious in the sun. Temperature dropped rapidly as the sun set and I slowed down wary of water refreezing on lanes. Made it home maybe 45 mins after sunset. Good but long day out.

The next series of letters are fortunately closer to home.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2019)

Would this count for V (if I get to it and get my bike in front of it obviously!)


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Would this count for V (if I get to it and get my bike in front of it obviously!)
> 
> View attachment 448113


No it's too near home


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2019)

This is a bit further away


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> This is a bit further away
> 
> View attachment 448119


Has that sign been photo shopped to remove the word Newbold


----------



## burntoutbanger (20 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5508987, member: 9609"]what a lovely photograph in the great balance of light, is it one of these that uses multiple images to achieve good exposure in light and dark patches ?[/QUOTE]

Thank you, just taken with a phone camera. Did take two at the same time (just in case), first one came out very dark.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Would this count for V (if I get to it and get my bike in front of it obviously!)
> 
> View attachment 448113



Needs to be a village or town sign etc. Remember you can have up to three byes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Needs to be a village or town sign etc. Remember you can have up to three byes.


Excellent I only need to two


----------



## rugby bloke (20 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> It was hard fought for today. Set off this morning a little before sunrise on road bike. It was -3C with frost on grass and house roofs but roads dry and ice free. Disaster struck about 40 mins in, a big piece of glass, a puncture, and a valve that snapped. Limped home and got my folding bike out transferring hot chocolate, scotch eggs, and crisps across. Stayed cold but it was glorious in the sun. Temperature dropped rapidly as the sun set and I slowed down wary of water refreezing on lanes. Made it home maybe 45 mins after sunset. Good but long day out.
> 
> The next series of letters are fortunately closer to home.
> 
> View attachment 448112


Well done for bagging a J - they seem particularly hard to find.


----------



## rugby bloke (20 Jan 2019)

Had a couple of hours to spare yesterday morning do managed to bag E, F and G. F required a raid over the border to Bedfordshire so the net has been cast beyond Northants. Already planning my J which will require a long ride up to Leicestershire.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Jan 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Well done for bagging a J - they seem particularly hard to find.



Yes do not think that many about, my home county has none. I have also found a Q which will need another cross border raid, but R is not far from there :-)


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jan 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Had a couple of hours to spare yesterday morning do managed to bag E, F and G. F required a raid over the border to Bedfordshire so the net has been cast beyond Northants. Already planning my J which will require a long ride up to Leicestershire.
> 
> View attachment 448145
> 
> ...


Leave John o Gaunt only that for us Leicestershire riders


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2019)

Right then, I'm going to try and give this a go, to see if it'll get me out on me bike. 

Aston Tirrold






That's where Tim Henman lives. 

Blewbury





Cholsey





Bike fell over as I was taking the photo.


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jan 2019)

C




The C I forgot yesterday is on my commuting route so got it tonight


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jan 2019)

@User9609 Point of order if I may? I know the challenge is to go A through to Z, but say I go do one ride to get A B and C, do I have to do them A B and then C? Or could I do A C and then B? Reason I ask is if it is A B C then I would have to go through C to get B and then come back again to C


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @User9609 Point of order if I may? I know the challenge is to go A through to Z, but say I go do one ride to get A B and C, do I have to do them A B and then C? Or could I do A C and then B? Reason I ask is if it is A B C then I would have to go through C to get B and then come back again to C



Good point, I went through B to get A then on to C and back to B. Does it matter?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Right then, I'm going to try and give this a go, to see if it'll get me out on me bike.
> 
> Aston Tirrold
> 
> ...



Surely that (bike blown over) should have happened at Blewbury?


----------



## pjd57 (21 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> @User9609 Point of order if I may? I know the challenge is to go A through to Z, but say I go do one ride to get A B and C, do I have to do them A B and then C? Or could I do A C and then B? Reason I ask is if it is A B C then I would have to go through C to get B and then come back again to C




Is stockpiling them for later totally outwith the spirit of the challenge...



Asking for a friend


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> Is stockpiling them for later totally outwith the spirit of the challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> Asking for a friend



I would say yes. Besides not stockpiling means you need to get out on another ride and will likely lead you to devise a different route if you've already been through the area.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2019)

Okay, I'm going to try and do them in order: So hopefully here are A and B


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Okay, I'm going to try and do them in order: So hopefully here are A and B
> 
> View attachment 448437
> 
> ...


You can't use villages already posted even if it's a different sign


----------



## Oldfentiger (22 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> You can't use villages already posted even if it's a different sign


I haven’t seen that rule, did I miss something?


----------



## 13 rider (22 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> I haven’t seen that rule, did I miss something?


I'm joking @Supersuperleeds has posted the village sign where I live


----------



## Oldfentiger (22 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> I'm joking @Supersuperleeds has posted the village sign where I live


Sorry for being a dumbass


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jan 2019)

and C:


----------



## steverob (23 Jan 2019)

Only just found this - sounds a wonderful challenge and I am totally up for it. Plus I can knock off A and B within 2 minutes of leaving my house - I live on the edge of a town beginning with A, which directly abuts a village beginning with B, and both have signs next to each other on the main road that's no more than 400 yards from my door!

Looking through the Wikipedia page for my county, we're only missing a Y and a Z, although strangely V is the next hardest to get (just one hamlet, so not even sure it would have a sign - some don't round here if they're only ten or so houses and this is smaller than that). Most of the other letters I would have thought tricky, do seem to have multiple options available, which makes me optimistic.


----------



## PeteXXX (23 Jan 2019)

Catching up here..






And






Both on today's ride.

'D' next.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jan 2019)

steverob said:


> Only just found this - sounds a wonderful challenge and I am totally up for it. Plus I can knock off A and B within 2 minutes of leaving my house - I live on the edge of a town beginning with A, which directly abuts a village beginning with B, and both have signs next to each other on the main road that's no more than 400 yards from my door!
> 
> Looking through the Wikipedia page for my county, we're only missing a Y and a Z, although strangely V is the next hardest to get (just one hamlet, so not even sure it would have a sign - some don't round here if they're only ten or so houses and this is smaller than that). Most of the other letters I would have thought tricky, do seem to have multiple options available, which makes me optimistic.



There is a V in the next county to here. That will likely be a summer outing. It is a fair old ride there and back.


----------



## burntoutbanger (23 Jan 2019)

I've also been checking out future letters, really going to struggle with X as I'm sure we all will, while Q may require a jump over the border to Somerset. The rest seem plausible.


----------



## steverob (24 Jan 2019)

steverob said:


> Looking through the Wikipedia page for my county, we're only missing a Y and a Z, although strangely V is the next hardest to get (just one hamlet, so not even sure it would have a sign - some don't round here if they're only ten or so houses and this is smaller than that). Most of the other letters I would have thought tricky, do seem to have multiple options available, which makes me optimistic.



Oh, and obviously I ignored "X" completely, because I don't believe there is a town or village in the UK that does begin with X, so no-one could possibly get that. Unless someone can prove otherwise of course... and if they can, I feel a mass CycleChat meetup there is in order!


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jan 2019)

Blagged a couple more today, D & E don't know where the fuggery F is yet.


----------



## pjd57 (24 Jan 2019)

steverob said:


> Oh, and obviously I ignored "X" completely, because I don't believe there is a town or village in the UK that does begin with X, so no-one could possibly get that. Unless someone can prove otherwise of course... and if they can, I feel a mass CycleChat meetup there is in order!


I think we can settle on a name with an X in it..

Still struggling though.


----------



## burntoutbanger (24 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I think we can settle on a name with an X in it..
> 
> Still struggling though.



Come down to Exmoor, the place is flooded with them.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Jan 2019)

pjd57 said:


> I think we can settle on a name with an X in it..
> 
> Still struggling though.



Thought we had settled on places beginning Ex


----------



## pjd57 (24 Jan 2019)

burntoutbanger said:


> Come down to Exmoor, the place is flooded with them.


Bit far from Glasgow .
I'm away to visit Google


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

Up early this morning for an F as in Finedon . 







Then went on and got a G and H as in Great Harrowden.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Up early this morning for an F as in Finedon .
> View attachment 448844
> 
> 
> ...


That's clever but Is it allowed @User9609 off to think of villages I can use .East Farnden ? Is the only 1 I can think of


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> That's clever but I'd it allowed @User9609 off to think of villages I can use .East Farnden ? Is the only 1 I can think of



You wait till you see my entry for J


----------



## rugby bloke (25 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> You wait till you see my entry for J





biggs682 said:


> Up early this morning for an F as in Finedon .
> View attachment 448844
> 
> 
> ...


I was tempted to go with Great Houghton for the same reason ..... I'm looking forward to seeing your "J", there is nowhere anywhere near ... unless you are going for a certain area of Northampton ?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> I was tempted to go with Great Houghton for the same reason ..... I'm looking forward to seeing your "J", there is nowhere anywhere near ... unless you are going for a certain area of Northampton ?



Will hopefully be doing J over the weekend so keep an eye

[QUOTE 5513954, member: 9609"]oi - that's just a G[/QUOTE]

oh ref surely it's both


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Will hopefully be doing J over the weekend so keep an eye
> 
> 
> 
> oh ref surely it's both




Nay, nay and thrice nay!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Up early this morning for an F as in Finedon .
> View attachment 448844
> 
> 
> ...



Can only count as G not H as well.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Can only count as G not H as well.



If i had a teddy it would be out of the pram by now


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

Three more in the bin today, a 24 mile round trip on the road bike. 

Grove, Harwell and Frilford.





Posh sign. 






Bloody awful road surface in Harwell. 






Dirty sign. 






So dirty I did some graffiti - tagged innit?


----------



## GM (25 Jan 2019)

I like this game! I got an 'A' today, 'B' & 'C' I'll get tomorrow. Also got an 'E' 'R' and 'L' today, but they'll have to wait.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2019)

Hopefully bag some more tomorrow all being well.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2019)

13 rider said:


> That's clever but Is it allowed @User9609 off to think of villages I can use .East Farnden ? Is the only 1 I can think of



AB Kettleby


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jan 2019)

Hoping to get D through to G tomorrow


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jan 2019)

J is going to be a challenge for me.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2019)

Another H seeing as my previous one was disallowed , H for Hannington .








Then an I for Isham .






Then J for Jingstead


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5499877, member: 9609"]loosely ....
I think exceptions can be made for the difficult ones - but keep it inventive QUOTE][/QUOTE]

So my being inventive as you said doesn't count then !!!

[QUOTE 5515015, member: 9609"]

*NO*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## slow scot (26 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> So my being inventive as you said doesn't count then !!!


At the very least a formal written warning is required here.


----------



## burntoutbanger (26 Jan 2019)

Spoilt for choice for 'B' here in Devon. Had ideas of getting another far flung one but woke up and just didn't fancy being so far from home so a local one for me today.

B is for Broadclyst






Still managed a long ride though. Left at half seven for a 30km loop out to Killerton House (a nearby National Trust property) and got my photo then met up with the local cycling club for their Intro Ride which took me to 88km. Thought it'd be rude not to round it up to a metric century so finished off with a visit to the local hill climb course.

Finished on 102km with 1160m of climbing, now resting!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2019)

Not going to get out to bag any letters today as wife not well. Will see if she can manage / wants to do a short walk later to get some fresh air.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Another H seeing as my previous one was disallowed , H for Hannington .
> 
> View attachment 449036
> 
> ...



You’re a very naughty boy!


----------



## steverob (26 Jan 2019)

Managed to do the first eight letters in a 50km ride today (https://www.strava.com/activities/2104297252)- shame the rest of the alphabet isn't going to be quite so easy! Strictly speaking I got one of them slightly out of order (A,B,C,D,F,G,*E*,H), but that's just because it would have been a massive pain to backtrack all that way having already gone through two other villages that had letters I needed.













Aylesbury



__ steverob
__ 26 Jan 2019


















Bierton



__ steverob
__ 26 Jan 2019


















Chearsley



__ steverob
__ 26 Jan 2019


















Dinton



__ steverob
__ 26 Jan 2019


















Ellesborough



__ steverob
__ 26 Jan 2019


















Ford



__ steverob
__ 26 Jan 2019


















Great Kimble



__ steverob
__ 26 Jan 2019


















Halton



__ steverob
__ 26 Jan 2019


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jan 2019)

@13 rider I can't see a village sign for Ingarsby. I'm going to do Illston on the Hill instead.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2019)

steverob said:


> Managed to do the first eight letters in a 50km ride today (https://www.strava.com/activities/2104297252)- shame the rest of the alphabet isn't going to be quite so easy! Strictly speaking I got one of them slightly out of order (A,B,C,D,F,G,*E*,H), but that's just because it would have been a massive pain to backtrack all that way having already gone through two other villages that had letters I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cracking haul for the distance.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jan 2019)

Anyone else whilst out and about looking out for signs they can add to the visit list? 

No? 

Just me then.


----------



## burntoutbanger (26 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> Anyone else whilst out and about looking out for signs they can add to the visit list?
> 
> No?
> 
> Just me then.




You are not alone...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5514403, member: 9609"]Down into England for a Kirk
View attachment 448935
[/QUOTE]

And you edge ahead. Hopefully I will continue my quest next week.


----------



## steverob (26 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Cracking haul for the distance.


Well to be fair, the first two are virtually outside my door, so it was really only 6 in 50km. However it does get harder from here on in. My best option for "I" is 20km away and "J" is 35km in completely the opposite direction, so they'll both have to be done on separate rides.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5515648, member: 9609"]got an L this morning and next week I off to somewhere pretty erotic for the M
View attachment 449184

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Lambden,+Duns+TD10+6UN/@55.6812956,-2.410985,2096m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x48876fafac9035c3:0xf68f02caa1a89764!8m2!3d55.681311!4d-2.410941
[/QUOTE]

Erotic - Madam pain?


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Then J for Jingstead
> 
> View attachment 449038



 Nice try !


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Jan 2019)

A bit short of time today - had an appointment at the Gardens to watch Saints tame the Tigers. Managed tp get out for a quick 20 miler to bag H and I. Quite impressed on with my average speed on the way out - until I turned back into the wind !












I have one final question for the collective - my J is a 80 odd mile round trip - which will be great for a pre Spain long training ride in May but does not fit in with my time at present. Could I park J and then return to it in the Spring ?


----------



## 13 rider (27 Jan 2019)

D




E




F




G




A fairly productive ride in the wind this morning . H I J are a bit further from home then fairly local Upto Y given up on V nothing remotely local to me


----------



## Shadow (27 Jan 2019)

Really like the idea of this. It will ensure I visit other routes/areas I have not visited before. My plan is to finish in october. By which time I imagine most other CCers will be nearly completing their inbound *Z-A* list using different signs from their outward *A-Z* list !

So, my first:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Jan 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> A bit short of time today - had an appointment at the Gardens to watch Saints tame the Tigers. Managed tp get out for a quick 20 miler to bag H and I. Quite impressed on with my average speed on the way out - until I turned back into the wind !
> 
> View attachment 449192
> 
> ...



As long as you park later letters no problem.


----------



## Oldfentiger (28 Jan 2019)

Here’s my “I”




Looks like I’ll have to use one of my passes for J - none around my neck of the woods for blummin miles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2019)

After a week of no letters bagged due to ice and wife being ill I managed to get out today before the forecast temps drop and ice returns tomorrow. Wasn't all ice free, and cold in shade (around 3c I think), and I rode through some semi frozen slush in one of the lanes. Beautiful day to be out and a bit of a mammoth ride to bag a whole sequence of letters. All done in my fat burning zone, so nice and low intensity. There was a bit of bike carrying past a closed road (which would have been a disaster for today's letter bagging) but managed to escape to the other side without anyone seeing. This is it till I do my next cross border letter raid into Essex to grab a Q. Hopefully that will be in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rugby bloke (28 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> After a week of no letters bagged due to ice and wife being ill I managed to get out today before the forecast temps drop and ice returns tomorrow. Wasn't all ice free, and cold in shade (around 3c I think), and I rode through some semi frozen slush in one of the lanes. Beautiful day to be out and a bit of a mammoth ride to bag a whole sequence of letters. All done in my fat burning zone, so nice and low intensity. There was a bit of bike carrying past a closed road (which would have been a disaster for today's letter bagging) but managed to escape to the other side without anyone seeing. This is it till I do my next cross border letter raid into Essex to grab a Q. Hopefully that will be in a couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 449513
> 
> ...


That's an impressive haul !


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> That's an impressive haul !



Thanks it was great weather to be out today, not looking so great for next few days. All my signs are in the countryside, so I need to be confident the lanes (which can be shady) are not likely to be filled with ice.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Here’s my “I”
> View attachment 449500
> 
> Looks like I’ll have to use one of my passes for J - none around my neck of the woods for blummin miles.



How about Johnby in Cumbria?


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2019)

@YukonBoy good result.


----------



## Oldfentiger (28 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> How about Johnby in Cumbria?


Thanks, not heard of that one. I’ll look it up


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5517546, member: 9609"]very impressed, was it a straight 6 ? if so that will probably be the record for one ride
looks like you have the lead too.

had a massive day out too in fantastic weather, just got an M though[/QUOTE]

Yes a straight six on a great day to do it.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jan 2019)

I, J, & K are next to do, but they’re a bit of a schlep.


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2019)

This morning I went from the north London to south London to get my C and D. I got the B and E the other day, I'll get better one's when I go for the F, G and H.
Looks like I'll be struggling to get a J soon, the only one I know is 80 miles away.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> This morning I went from the north London to south London to get my C and D. I got the B and E the other day, I'll get better one's when I go for the F, G and H.
> Looks like I'll be struggling to get a J soon, the only one I know is 80 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 449626
> ...



Impressive.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> This morning I went from the north London to south London to get my C and D. I got the B and E the other day, I'll get better one's when I go for the F, G and H.
> Looks like I'll be struggling to get a J soon, the only one I know is 80 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 449626
> ...



My nearest J is 45 miles away, not sure when I’ll get there. If ever.


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Jan 2019)

Anyone got to Wetwang yet?


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jan 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> Anyone got to Wetwang yet?



Not this year...yet - I'm still stuck on C and the weather this coming weekend isn't looking ride friendly


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> This morning I went from the north London to south London to get my C and D. I got the B and E the other day, I'll get better one's when I go for the F, G and H.
> Looks like I'll be struggling to get a J soon, the only one I know is 80 miles away.
> 
> View attachment 449626
> ...



You could get the train to Braintree then cycle to Jasper's Green and back.


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> My nearest J is 45 miles away, not sure when I’ll get there. If ever.




I noticed there's a Jordans Village near Beaconsfield. Is that the one you're thinking of?


----------



## GM (29 Jan 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> You could get the train to Braintree then cycle to Jasper's Green and back.




That's not a bad idea. I was thinking of going to Jaywick, but using google maps I couldn't see any town signs for it.


----------



## rugby bloke (30 Jan 2019)

I'm looking forward to my J - an 85 mile ride to John O Gaunt and back, via Cafe Ventoux. Going to be tackling it later in the year though, when the weather and my fitness has improved !


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

GM said:


> I noticed there's a Jordans Village near Beaconsfield. Is that the one you're thinking of?


No, I’ll probably go to Juniper Hill near Brackley, I can probably get K L M at the same time. I need to get I first which is not to far away.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jan 2019)

Dallington 






And Ecton, both on today's chilly ride.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

A 26 mile round trip on the hybrid to get “I” today. Blumen ‘eck it was cold today. 





Looks like someone shot the sign above the E.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Jan 2019)

It’s quite a challenge this, make you plan where to go.

Anyone else doing the virtual journey with the little yellow man on google maps to see where the sign?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2019)

CarlP said:


> It’s quite a challenge this, make you plan where to go.
> 
> Anyone else doing the virtual journey with the little yellow man on google maps to see where the sign?



Oh yes, especially as my Q is on a main road and I want to minimize the time spent on it. For more local ones I generally know if there is a sign and roughly where it will be.


----------



## sheddy (30 Jan 2019)

*J*ersey Farm for Herts folks ?
https://www.hertsad.co.uk/property/area-guide-jersey-farm-1-4463888


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Jan 2019)

sheddy said:


> *J*ersey Farm for Herts folks ?
> https://www.hertsad.co.uk/property/area-guide-jersey-farm-1-4463888



Not a town or village, Jasper's Green in Essex is nearest.


----------



## The Bystander (30 Jan 2019)

sheddy said:


> *J*ersey Farm for Herts folks ?





YukonBoy said:


> Not a town or village, Jasper's Green in Essex is nearest.



I asked the question when I thought there were no "J"s within my range

[QUOTE 5499845, member: 9609"]bound to be a farm with J or V ?[/QUOTE]



The Bystander said:


> OK but I thought it had to be Town or Village signs...



and got the reply

[QUOTE 5499877, member: 9609"]loosely ....
I think exceptions can be made for the difficult ones - but keep it inventive [/QUOTE]

So maybe there's a case for Jersey Farm


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I asked the question when I thought there were no "J"s within my range
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not in Herts but maybe elsewhere


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Feb 2019)

Did anyone do a naughty snow covered sign for their letters today?


----------



## burntoutbanger (2 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Did anyone do a naughty snow covered sign for their letters today?



Not quite, did meet this fella while out though.


----------



## burntoutbanger (2 Feb 2019)

It's my stepdaughter's 18th tomorrow, with options for a long ride this weekend understandably limited, it was out this evening.

It's been cold here in Devon but most of the snow has cleared through the day and temperatures were expected to hover just above freezing over night. So I donned two pairs of leggings, two pairs of socks, three tops, two pairs of gloves, two buffs (one for the head and one for the neck) and headed out the door. 
I invested in some good quality lights last winter and have been enjoying riding at night much more as a result. Although most of the snow and ice had melted I planned to stick to main roads that I knew had been gritted and to take the single speed so as to be less bothered mechanically by any salt. The wind was forecast to be coming from the north so that's the way I headed.
There is a local Strava segment that goes from Exeter northward to Tiverton then east to Willand before heading back south returning to Exeter, the whole segment runs to about 50km. The plan was to do this segment in reverse then come home the same way, which with toing and froing would get me around 110km (getting me the Gran Fondo for the month as well). 
Anyway the combination of a weeks work, the single speed and an unforgiving northerly wind found me constantly checking my distance. Having reached the 50km point I decided enough was enough and turned for home so 101km (February Gran Fondo in the bag) with 736m of climbing.

'C' is for Cullompton.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Feb 2019)

Too icy here and currently snowing. So a walk in the countryside instead I think.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2019)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> I'm looking forward to my J - an 85 mile ride to John O Gaunt and back, via Cafe Ventoux. Going to be tackling it later in the year though, when the weather and my fitness has improved !



Done that today 

There is a sign at the Twyford end when you come to do it


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2019)

An unplanned H today . Went on an unplanned route and found myself heading for 




The village of Hoby


----------



## 13 rider (3 Feb 2019)

Nearly got I today . Spent last night studying Google Street view to see if my nearest I the hamlet of Ingarsby had a sign couldn't see one . Not wanting to copy @Supersuperleeds ( we will have to share J and Z) I headed for Isley Walton lined by bike up by the sign to discover my mobile was flat . Oh well is was a nice ride soon to be repeated


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> Nearly got I today . Spent last night studying Google Street view to see if my nearest I the hamlet of Ingarsby had a sign couldn't see one . Not wanting to copy @Supersuperleeds ( we will have to share J and Z) I headed for Isley Walton lined by bike up by the sign to discover my mobile was flat . Oh well is was a nice ride soon to be repeated



You not going to grab M-Q next week with me then?


----------



## 13 rider (3 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You not going to grab M-Q next week with me then?


No taking my time


----------



## Houthakker (3 Feb 2019)

Can I Claim "St Annes on the Sea" as an A to get me started??


----------



## Shadow (3 Feb 2019)

What?!?!

How about Abbeystead or Appley Bridge?

Or even Ansdell?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2019)

Houthakker said:


> Can I Claim "St Annes on the Sea" as an A to get me started??



Nope find something beginning with A


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> You not going to grab M-Q next week with me then?



Get to Q and you will be in the lead. I am aiming to get Q in a couple of weeks as have a ride near a Q then. Unless I am inspired to ride out that way before then.


----------



## Houthakker (3 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Nope find something beginning with A



Bu**er!
Oh well further afield next week


----------



## Houthakker (3 Feb 2019)

Shadow said:


> Or even Ansdell?



No sign other than the railway station.


----------



## rugby bloke (3 Feb 2019)

A tad chilly out today, but thankfully bright sunshine and no ice. Was able to bag K:







For some reason the village has 2 signs. And L:






I also discovered that the car park at my cafe stop was not really compatible with 700 C tyres:






This was the only snow I came across though so no complaints. Cars were not allowed in the car park as it was untreated but bikes were allowed to take their chances !


----------



## Shadow (3 Feb 2019)

Houthakker said:


> No sign other than the railway station.


That would be good enough for me...



...others may disagree!


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Feb 2019)

Shadow said:


> That would be good enough for me...
> 
> ...others may disagree!



Aye, railway station sign would be fine given the lack of an alternative. The precedent has already been set.


----------



## Houthakker (4 Feb 2019)

Not to worry, already planned something for next Sunday to get me started.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Feb 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I missed the start of this ... and it's now well underway. Just to confirm, we each do our own sequence A, B, C etc. So it's not too late for me to start?



Correct, it's not a race, you have the rest of the year to complete.


----------



## Lappi (4 Feb 2019)

A & B from Saturday, C - F Sunday


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Feb 2019)

Lappi said:


> View attachment 450666
> View attachment 450667
> View attachment 450668
> View attachment 450669
> ...


Nice one, a very productive weekend.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Feb 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I missed the start of this ... and it's now well underway. Just to confirm, we each do our own sequence A, B, C etc. So it's not too late for me to start?



Nah think of it as a quest rather than race. Pick your own villages to match the letters in sequence. Short or long rides, whatever you fancy. Don't worry if someone has already done the villages you pick, no rule saying two or more people can't use the same sign.


----------



## Shadow (5 Feb 2019)

I've been quiet on here for a while - here's why. While out collecting my *A*, I also captured *B* and *C* but did not post because half way round the ride I got thinking. Yes, dangerous, I know! Why not do another ride where I can get *B, C *_and _*D*? And at the same time, start a weak, personal theme to this challenge. One of the things I love about being on the bike is pondering various possibilities in life.
So, a week later I went out for the *B, C *and *D*.






Next stop Dragons Green. A tiny hamlet but with a pub and a scout hut, but no sign!

Fast forward to sunday. Gorgeous day, no clouds, blue sky and -2°. Perfect day to collect my alternative* D* and get pictures of my non-existent D. 




No proof that Dragons Green exists because about 5 km before I reached Dial Post I hit black ice on a tiny back road and came down heavily. Only superficial road rash, a torn base layer (under a winter jersey and jacket!) but painful nonetheless. So straight home. Importantly, bike is ok but it will be while before I go out for the *E! *(So @Dogtrousers - plenty of time to catch me up at least!) Also, as I was taking this image, the camera told me the batteries 'were exhausted', so did not know if this image was stored. The low temp must have drained them rapidly. (Note to self: take spares next time.)

Happy collecting letters folk, ride with care.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Feb 2019)

@Shadow the sacrifices we make eh?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Feb 2019)




----------



## Oldfentiger (5 Feb 2019)

Taking a pass on the J for now, but I’ll bag one by the summer.


----------



## iandg (5 Feb 2019)

Finally remembered this during today's ride.






An old 'A' from 2008


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Feb 2019)

wicker man said:


> Finally remembered this during today's ride.
> 
> View attachment 450924
> 
> ...



Looks well Aird. Well done getting going.


----------



## The Bystander (6 Feb 2019)

A pair of Ectons and a brace of Earls Bartons but just the one E.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2019)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5527424, member: 9609"]
View attachment 451139


no proper village signs but it is a little hamlet with a few dwellings
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...x260cf99feb1ab1d1!8m2!3d55.588588!4d-2.233575[/QUOTE]

And you draw level at the front. Chance to grab the lead if you get Q in next 10 days.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2019)

I've found a V and it's only a 200km round trip


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2019)

What did we decide about X? Exton doesn't seem to have any signs (that I can find.) I know I can have three byes, but I'd like to do them all if possible.


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've found a V and it's only a 200km round trip
> 
> View attachment 451159



I used to live 11 miles from there now it’s 120 mile round trip!


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> What did we decide about X? Exton doesn't seem to have any signs (that I can find.) I know I can have three byes, but I'd like to do them all if possible.



I think anything beginning in EX is fair game.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I think anything beginning in EX is fair game.



It's going to have to be the road sign that says Exton Village only then. Bugger it, I've got all year, going to bike down to Verney Junction in the summer


----------



## 13 rider (6 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> It's going to have to be the road sign that says Exton Village only then. Bugger it, I've got all year, going to bike down to Verney Junction in the summer


Check out Exhall near Coventry I was keeping it secret


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> Check out Exhall near Coventry I was keeping it secret


I couldn't find a sign for it. There's also one near Stratford but again no sign


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I couldn't find a sign for it. There's also one near Stratford but again no sign


Blumen frustrating innit? There’s an EX near me and I can’t find a sign.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Blumen frustrating innit? There’s an EX near me and I can’t find a sign.


Is there a Post Office? Train Station? Bus depot? Any official signed building would be suitable as an alternative I presume.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Is there a Post Office? Train Station? Bus depot? Any official signed building would be suitable as an alternative I presume.


I haven’t seen anything on google, it’s a hamlet, Exlade Street, not much there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Feb 2019)




----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I haven’t seen anything on google, it’s a hamlet, Exlade Street, not much there.


Tin of paint? Marker pen?


----------



## The Bystander (7 Feb 2019)

@CarlP the ring on the top of this sign...


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Feb 2019)

The Bystander said:


> @CarlP the ring on the top of this sign...
> View attachment 451204



Brilliant! I saw that sign but didn’t notice the thing on the top, but I was using my phone. Thank you.


----------



## Shadow (7 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5527424, member: 9609"]no proper village signs but it is a little hamlet with a few dwellings[/QUOTE]
Aren't Priesthaugh, Pauperhaugh, Purves Hall or Polworth near (ish) to you?!
First 3 are great names.


----------



## The Bystander (7 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> Check out Exhall near Coventry





Supersuperleeds said:


> I couldn't find a sign for it.



There's this....





Not sure if a service station qualifies (I'd be OK with it).


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2019)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2019)

Yes the Syston sign is the other side of the Queniborough sign. Yes I went and got the Rearsby photo and went back


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 451375
> View attachment 451376
> View attachment 451377
> View attachment 451378
> ...



And we have a new leader


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Feb 2019)

Oi Oi Oi @Supersuperleeds slow down! Blumen' 'eck!


----------



## steverob (8 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I've found a V and it's only a 200km round trip
> 
> View attachment 451159



Verney Junction is the "V" I was planning to use.

I'm only 15 or so miles from it and was so glad when I saw on Google that it had a sign, as it's not even a village - I'd barely say it even qualifies as a hamlet! It's the site of a junction of two disused railways that was quite important back in the day, until Beeching came along (one line might be reinstated in future, but the other is long since gone and built over I believe). Basically the former station-master's house and I think one other building are there and that's about it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Oi Oi Oi @Supersuperleeds slow down! Blumen' 'eck!



U tomorrow hopefully but then it is a wait for better weather to do a 200km to get V


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Feb 2019)

Hoping to get to U next weekend. Q is a fair distance to get to, so want to bag as many following letters whilst out that way. Then I have a V identified for another long ride.


----------



## burntoutbanger (8 Feb 2019)

Six years ago I changed my job to one only two miles away and started cycling to work.

Around four years ago, approaching Forty, I admitted to myself that the middle age spread was spread too thickly and had arrived a little too early. Changing my diet worked for the first few weeks then there was a plateau. I knew I had to increase my metabolism to continue to lose weight so I started extending my journey (two miles is hardly a commute) home.

Four years, six bikes and four stone lighter I'm happy with my weight, I'd love to lose one more stone and I might get there eventually but I am happier now.

Anyway, when I started to cycle further the first route I used to take was down the cycle path next to the river Exe and back. No hills, no cars, it was perfect for me at that time. Regularly rode 20km down to a pub called Turf Hotel and back, I didn't partake it was just a good distance. After becoming proficient at this I started looking further afield. Still not looking for hills or too much traffic I extended further down the river. This route is about 2/3 cycle path and 1/3 quiet roads. A distance of 37km with a whopping 73m of elevation!

'D' is for Dawlish Warren.






I still enjoy the route from time to time and I still remember being fairly chuffed with myself the first time I accomplished it.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2019)




----------



## steverob (9 Feb 2019)

Got "I" done. "J" should follow next weekend, then after that I think I could possibly knock out K through Q in a single ride...












Ivinghoe



__ steverob
__ 9 Feb 2019


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 451530



You are flying along.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> You are flying along.



That's it for a while now. V is a 200km ride so I need a full free day and decent weather to get it in.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's it for a while now. V is a 200km ride so I need a full free day and decent weather to get it in.



Hopefully catch you up a week on Sunday if forecast is ice free. My V is likely end of March as a fair way to ride like you.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's it for a while now. V is a 200km ride so I need a full free day and decent weather to get it in.


It’ll give some of us a chance to catch up, hopefully getting JKLMN this week.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5530724, member: 9609"]Got my *Q* in, rather annoyingly I passed an *R* and a *S* to get to it - bad planning
View attachment 451570

it had been a real battle in that wind too - @Slick[/QUOTE]

Did you have to ride through all the bins?


----------



## Slick (9 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5530724, member: 9609"]Got my *Q* in, rather annoyingly I passed an *R* and a *S* to get to it - bad planning
View attachment 451570

it had been a real battle in that wind too - @Slick[/QUOTE]
Well done, did the 50 mph gusts materialise?


----------



## steverob (9 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That's it for a while now. V is a 200km ride so I need a full free day and decent weather to get it in.


Well if you happen to be doing Verney Junction on a weekend, let me know and I'll meet up with you. Especially as there's a W just up the road from there and you can probably grab a Y (I'm skipping X) on your way back if you head towards Northampton.


----------



## lane (9 Feb 2019)

Went out today to get my 50km ride in the half century challenge and got two signs for this challenge at the same time.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2019)

Grabbed a damp K and L this morning .







K for Knuston . 








L As in Little Harrowden.


----------



## The Bystander (10 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Grabbed a damp K and L this morning .



Still relying on Jingstead ?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2019)

The Bystander said:


> Still relying on Jingstead ?



For time being , seeing as we are allowed to be " inventive "


----------



## 13 rider (10 Feb 2019)

So for today's Imperial ton ride @Supersuperleeds had plotted a route to him to grab m to q but he then went and grabbed these on his commute ! But it did give me I




Note the out of date Xmas tree sign on the floor


----------



## Katherine (10 Feb 2019)

Skirted Culcheth today but didn't see a sign and I was with a group so I couldn't go looking for it. I made a note of some places for future letters.


----------



## Mr Celine (10 Feb 2019)

I only came upon this thread recently and due to the weather and other weekend comitments haven't been out much recently, so thought I'd give it a go today, starting with Ancrum.







Followed by Bowden -






Excuse the poorly positioned saddle. The next village is definately C L I N T M A I N S.







Darnick -






And lastly Earlston, though if it's the home of Thomas the Rhymer they should spell it Ercildoune. 








And a map of today's perambulations -






40.3 miles @13.4 mph. 829 metres ascent.

The challenge looks like plain sailing up to Q. The nearest one I can think of is 40 miles away and all my rides start and finish at home so I'll need to up the fitness level somewhat. I can't think of a V, X or Z anywhere in range.


----------



## iandg (11 Feb 2019)

Already snapped an A. Plenty of B, C and D's (Callanish, Dun Carloway, Dail Baeg, Brue, Bragar, Barvas) on today's ride but (in order of passage) I snapped Breasclete, Carloway and Dail Mor


----------



## Oldfentiger (11 Feb 2019)




----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Feb 2019)

Best start planning my route this Sunday to grab the next sequence of letters. I was waiting to see what the weather would do and looks like mild all this week. So plans are afoot!


----------



## The Bystander (12 Feb 2019)

A few Finedons, a Grafton Underwood, some Geddingtons and a Harrington


----------



## rugby bloke (12 Feb 2019)

Took the day of to celebrate my birthday so a chance to nip out for a nice 30 miler to bag M, N & O. I'm amazed considering all the Northants riders doing the challenge we are not stepping on each other's toes very often. Not surprisingly the Northampton sign has graffiti on it ..


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Took the day of to celebrate my birthday so a chance to nip out for a nice 30 miler to bag M, N & O. I'm amazed considering all the Northants riders doing the challenge we are not stepping on each other's toes very often. Not surprisingly the Northampton sign has graffiti on it ..



Very true actually , i very seldom see many people out in the early hours i ride


----------



## The Bystander (12 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> I'm amazed considering all the Northants riders doing the challenge we are not stepping on each other's toes very often.


We'll probably all be barging each other out of the way to get to John O'Gaunt later on... Happy birthday.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

My nearest J is over 37 miles way, I don't have the luxury of spending all day in the saddle so I had to plan this letter blagging carefully. I bunged the bike in the car and drove to just outside Juniper Hill near Brackley, Northamptonshire and planned to get in J, K L, M, N, according to my planning the ride was going to be about 30 miles, which quite frankly in my present state of cycling attitude did not really appeal, but I knuckled down and got on with.

May I present to you today's sign posts.






Famous for being the birthplace of Flora Thompson





In 1926 Hubert Budgett founded the polo club here.





When I was planning the ride I could not see the sign on Google Street View, so wasn't sure if I was going to get 'L' today. I was pleased to see it otherwise it would have been another 6 miles to get 'L'. This must be the biggest sign for the smallest place I've been to so far.





There's a Manor and Castle here somewhere.





Dirty sign so I tagged it innit.






From what I can see there is the square root of Feck All in Newton Morrell.

Over half way through the challenge.


----------



## rugby bloke (12 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> My nearest J is over 37 miles way, I don't have the luxury of spending all day in the saddle so I had to plan this letter blagging carefully. I bunged the bike in the car and drove to just outside Juniper Hill near Brackley, Northamptonshire and planned to get in J, K L, M, N, according to my planning the ride was going to be about 30 miles, which quite frankly in my present state of cycling attitude did not really appeal, but I knuckled down and got on with.
> 
> May I present to you today's sign posts.
> 
> ...



That's a decent haul, nice ride.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2019)

Just bagged an M as in Mears Ashby






Anybody want to take a stab and tell me what one of my bike's i was using ?


----------



## burntoutbanger (12 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Just bagged an M as in Mears Ashby
> 
> Anybody want to take a stab and tell me what one of my bike's i was using ?



The black one?


----------



## Aravis (12 Feb 2019)

Having been off the bike with then virus since before this challenge started, I did my best to catch up today with a 200km DiY Audax, the route planned to pick off as many letters as possible. This may or may not have been sensible, but I'm here talking about it...

My standard gateway to the Cotswolds, which I've passed through many times. And I still don't know how to pronounce it:






The next village is a C, but a loop to the south took me to a place I'd never heard of. a mile or so west of Tetbury. The roads that took me there aren't encouraging me to return:






Looping back took me to the familiar C:






Again leaving the routes I know took me here, and this is a keeper:






I found a good route through Cirencester back to lands I know well:






There were two choice for F. Fairford seems to have had it's signs replace very recently, and the new ones are extremely pretentious. I took a photo as insurance, but when I arrived at the other choice there was no contest:






My route now headed for Bourton on the Water, through two good Gs next to each other. At the first, Great Barrington, there was a group loitering around the sign which might've been awkward had there not been an alternative:






Over the Cotswold ridge to Toddington, Hs proved remarkably sparse, but I found this one on the edge of Bredon Hill which help to make the route the required length:






Apart from increasing doubt that I'd get there before dark, no such problem with I, this one being on the northern edge of Gloucester:






And there it ends for the time being. Neither J nor V presents a problem apart from the need to ride up steep hills, but Z is 70 miles away. A few days ago when my wife spotted me googling "Zeals", she instantly asked if I was looking at cycling from A to Z. She plainly knows me very well.


----------



## Shadow (12 Feb 2019)

May I present to you today's sign posts.

View attachment 452054


Dirty sign so I tagged it innit.

_Looking at the state of the road In Middleton, I'm not surprised the council would be bothering to keep the signs clean!!!_


----------



## Oldfentiger (12 Feb 2019)

Aravis said:


> Having been off the bike with then virus since before this challenge started, I did my best to catch up today with a 200km DiY Audax, the route planned to pick off as many letters as possible. This may or may not have been sensible, but I'm here talking about it...
> 
> My standard gateway to the Cotswolds, which I've passed through many times. And I still don't know how to pronounce it:
> 
> ...



Epic!!


----------



## steverob (12 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> My nearest J is over 37 miles way, I don't have the luxury of spending all day in the saddle so I had to plan this letter blagging carefully. I bunged the bike in the car and drove to just outside Juniper Hill near Brackley, Northamptonshire and planned to get in J, K L, M, N, according to my planning the ride was going to be about 30 miles, which quite frankly in my present state of cycling attitude did not really appeal, but I knuckled down and got on with.
> 
> May I present to you today's sign posts.
> 
> ...


Very nice ride and at least four of those signs I recognise - well, maybe not the signs themselves, but certainly the villages they belong to! They are all at the very western limit of my riding range at the moment (if I'm doing a round trip from home anyway), so I have been through most of them at least once.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2019)

steverob said:


> Very nice ride and at least four of those signs I recognise - well, maybe not the signs themselves, but certainly the villages they belong to! They are all at the very western limit of my riding range at the moment (if I'm doing a round trip from home anyway), so I have been through most of them at least once.



My next four are probably going to be in Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Aravis (13 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5534255, member: 9609"]*Did you do them all in strict alphabetical order in one ride ?* if so then I think you have the record with 9
very impressed

Daglingworth is a great name too.[/QUOTE]
Absolutely, yes. I needed a few convolutions to get it right:







Like most, I suspect, I thought it was going to be easier than it is! Even the common letters have a habit of not appearing in the areas you want them.


----------



## steverob (13 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> My next four are probably going to be in Buckinghamshire.


Well as you've just done N, then O-P-Q is VERY easy in Bucks, as there are three villages quite near me all in a line, no more than 3 miles between them - Oving, Pitchcott, Quainton - and I can confirm they all have signs!


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

steverob said:


> Well as you've just done N, then O-P-Q is VERY easy in Bucks, as there are three villages quite near me all in a line, no more than 3 miles between them - Oving, Pitchcott, Quainton - and I can confirm they all have signs!



Yep, they're the ones I checked out yesterday, and not that far away there's an R as well if I want it, but there's another R and S very near me. There's a Quarrenden too, but I couldn't see a sign for that.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5534503, member: 9609"]*V* is going to be a big problem for me - there is a farm that begins with *V* (its on OS maps) but he doesn't have a sign - can I make a paper one for him?[/QUOTE]
Hey, it’s your game you can make up the rules. But no!


----------



## steverob (13 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Yep, they're the ones I checked out yesterday, and not that far away there's an R as well if I want it, but there's another R and S very near me. There's a Quarrenden too, but I couldn't see a sign for that.


Yeah, Quarrendon is just regarded as a part of Aylesbury, so it won't be separately signposted.

For the R, I'm guessing at Rowsham? That's the one I was probably going to go for, but while it is signed, it's a very busy A-road and there's not really any verge to speak of from my recollection, so it'd be difficult to stop, park the bike and take a photo without running the risk of being flattened by a lorry.

EDIT - actually having just looked on Google StreetView, it's not too bad in one direction, so I'll make sure I do the sign on that side of the village and not the other one!


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> My next four are probably going to be in Buckinghamshire.



Hey don't forget your passport especially with Brexit just around he corner


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Hey don't forget your passport especially with Brexit just around he corner



I’ll be all in black, I’ll go Stealth mode, got away with it yesterday when I nudged into Northamptonshire.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ll be all in black, I’ll go Stealth mode, got away with it yesterday when I nudged into Northamptonshire.



Yeah don't worry our border guards spotted you


----------



## Oldfentiger (13 Feb 2019)

P is for Padiham


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

If anyone is going to Zeals eventually there is Y about 10/11 miles away. Yenston


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Feb 2019)

Route worked out for Sunday. Just need my new tyres delivered now. Just hate it when debris on the road trashes your tyres. Fortunately a rare occurrence . Long ride planned as need to get back up to Audax distance ready for my PBP qualifiers.


----------



## Mr Celine (13 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5534503, member: 9609"]*V* is going to be a big problem for me - there is a farm that begins with *V* (its on OS maps) but he doesn't have a sign - can I make a paper one for him?[/QUOTE]

Hawick Golf club? Usually referred to as Vertish Hill.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2019)

My nearest *T *is a bit of a pain to get to.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2019)

Starting to plan my route for Saturday am trying to get N ,O , P , Q and R if things go to plan


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Starting to plan my route for Saturday am trying to get N ,O , P , Q and R if things go to plan



I was just about to set of in 30 mins for O,P,Q when some twunt just emailed me to go for a job interview at 1pm. Feckers.


----------



## steverob (14 Feb 2019)

An interesting development - looking through the route I was planning for Saturday to get me a "J" that's otherwise quite out of the way and I have found a "K" on the way back home. Now I'm thinking with a little detour I might be able to add an "L" and an "M" as well, turning a 45 mile trek for one letter into a 50 miler for four!


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2019)

steverob said:


> An interesting development - looking through the route I was planning for Saturday to get me a "J" that's otherwise quite out of the way and I have found a "K" on the way back home. Now I'm thinking with a little detour I might be able to add an "L" and an "M" as well, turning a 45 mile trek for one letter into a 50 miler for four!



Well it make's sense to me



CarlP said:


> I was just about to set of in 30 mins for O,P,Q when some twunt just emailed me to go for a job interview at 1pm. Feckers.



How rude , either way good luck


----------



## The Bystander (14 Feb 2019)

Today I had eyes on an "I" at Isham


----------



## Mr Celine (14 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5534503, member: 9609"]*V* is going to be a big problem for me - there is a farm that begins with *V* (its on OS maps) but he doesn't have a sign - can I make a paper one for him?[/QUOTE]

Would this count - it even has two Vs?


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Well it make's sense to me
> 
> 
> 
> How rude , either way good luck



Ta, It'll be a bit of a pain if I get it, it'll slow my progress down for the challenge.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2019)

Three on today's ride.. 
Slightly offset pic for Harrington, as I didn't want to squish the daffodils.


----------



## The Bystander (15 Feb 2019)

Ahem ... alphabetical order @PeteXXX ... 
The pictures are posted in the right order I suppose.
And I shouldn't be throwing stones given the "J" I'm about to post.


----------



## The Bystander (15 Feb 2019)

I'm going to need an adjudication here @User9609


If it's OK I'll carry on to "K", otherwise it'll be a placeholder until I can arrange a cross-border skirmish to John O'Gaunt


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I'm going to need an adjudication here @User9609
> View attachment 452481
> 
> If it's OK I'll carry on to "K", otherwise it'll be a placeholder until I can arrange a cross-border skirmish to John O'Gaunt



That looks as good as my "Jeddington" so carry on as it shows you were quite inventive


----------



## rugby bloke (15 Feb 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 452302
> 
> 
> View attachment 452304
> ...


Just out of interest, where is Foxhall ? It's not a village I have come across.. In contrast I used to live on Great Billing so I know it well !


----------



## rugby bloke (15 Feb 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I'm going to need an adjudication here @User9609
> View attachment 452481
> 
> If it's OK I'll carry on to "K", otherwise it'll be a placeholder until I can arrange a cross-border skirmish to John O'Gaunt


Very creative, like it


----------



## The Bystander (15 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Just out of interest, where is Foxhall ? It's not a village I have come across.. In contrast I used to live on Great Billing so I know it well !



Small hamlet South of Harrington





West of Kettering


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2019)

Wot he said


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Very creative, like it


I used to swim in the River Jordan when I was working near the Sea of Galilee.


----------



## rugby bloke (15 Feb 2019)

The Bystander said:


> Small hamlet South of Harrington
> 
> View attachment 452501
> 
> ...


Thanks - don't often get out that way on my bike.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Thanks - don't often get out that way on my bike.



Some nice little back lanes and villages out that way and beyond


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

As I had the bike still in the car from the other day, I took the opportunity this morning to drive to Buckinghamshire and about 8/9 miles from Oving parked up and rode to blag *O,P & Q. *What a lovely day for a ride.

So, ladies and lads here are some photos for your perusal.

Oving





The village is host to one of the oldest football cups the Oving Villages Cup, which started in 1889.

Pitchcott





A datestone records that the Manor Farmhouse was built in 1657.

Quainton.






At the George & Dragon pub its got a lovely coffee/tea shop, and of course THIS


*R & S *next are quite easy, but after that my progress is going to be slow, those idiots offered me that job today. Twats.


----------



## rugby bloke (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> As I had the bike still in the car from the other day, I took the opportunity this morning to drive to Buckinghamshire and about 8/9 miles from Oving parked up and rode to blag *O,P & Q. *What a lovely day for a ride.
> 
> So, ladies and lads here are some photos for your perusal.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new job ? I hope it does not get in the way of your cycling too much !!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> As I had the bike still in the car from the other day, I took the opportunity this morning to drive to Buckinghamshire and about 8/9 miles from Oving parked up and rode to blag *O,P & Q. *What a lovely day for a ride.
> 
> So, ladies and lads here are some photos for your perusal.
> 
> ...



It is a nice ridge along there.


----------



## Oldfentiger (15 Feb 2019)

Drove to Dunsop Bridge this morning, parked and extricated the bike.
I wanted to ride the Trough of Bowland. I’ve only done it once before, 3 years ago, and couldn’t get up it without a stop halfway up. This was on one of @ColinJ rides.
This morning the old Rotrax and me made it all the way! 
Combined age of me and the bike 136 years 
Reward of this was to bag my *Q.*






More attractive sign at the crossroads:


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Feb 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Drove to Dunsop Bridge this morning, parked and extricated the bike.
> I wanted to ride the Trough of Bowland. I’ve only done it once before, 3 years ago, and couldn’t get up it without a stop halfway up. This was on one of @ColinJ rides.
> This morning the old Rotrax and me made it all the way!
> Combined age of me and the bike 136 years
> ...



Your bike is 36?


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

@rugby bloke Thanks.
@YukonBoy 
@Oldfentiger Nice one.


----------



## Shadow (15 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Oving
> View attachment 452520



At first glance, I thought you were in my neck of the woods! There is an Oving not far from me where there is an excellent pub in a C16 cottage with its own microbrewery producing excellent ales.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Feb 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I'm going to need an adjudication here @User9609
> View attachment 452481
> 
> If it's OK I'll carry on to "K", otherwise it'll be a placeholder until I can arrange a cross-border skirmish to John O'Gaunt



Could you not find any other Rs?


----------



## Aravis (15 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5537314, member: 9609"]sounds good to me[/QUOTE]
I don't know, @User9609. I think this challenge is one of the best ideas I've ever seen on the forum. The subject of the River Jordan sign is a physical feature, not a human settlement, and the target letter isn't at the start. If that's OK there's hardly any of the original challenge left.

I was pondering today what might happen when this challenge has run it's course. I'd hope it would continue for another round, perhaps with a different subject. River crossing signs was one of the ideas I was thinking about. It could also be farm signs, encouraging us to tackle some of those steep roads to nowhere in particular that everyone else avoids (cough). Church signs might work (St. Andrew, St Barnabas, St Catharine, etc.), or perhaps locations on brown tourist signs.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Feb 2019)

Aravis said:


> I don't know, @User9609. I think this challenge is one of the best ideas I've ever seen on the forum. The subject of the River Jordan sign is a physical feature, not a human settlement, and the target letter isn't at the start. If that's OK there's hardly any of the original challenge left.
> 
> I was pondering today what might happen when this challenge has run it's course. I'd hope it would continue for another round, perhaps with a different subject. River crossing signs was one of the ideas I was thinking about. It could also be farm signs, encouraging us to tackle some of those steep roads to nowhere in particular that everyone else avoids (cough). Church signs might work (St. Andrew, St Barnabas, St Catharine, etc.), or perhaps locations on brown tourist signs.



Some good ideas here, how about Twin Towns visit the town then visit the twin in another country. That’d be hard.


----------



## lane (15 Feb 2019)

Yes that would be good. One probelm I have explained the challenge to my wife and she was distinctly underwhelmed but accepting. If it involved frequent trips oversees I can see more objections.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)

There are quite a lot of Js if you know where to look. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_Kingdom_locations:_J


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> There are quite a lot of Js if you know where to look.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_Kingdom_locations:_J



Yes, but most of those places do not have sign posts.


----------



## lane (16 Feb 2019)

Lucky me I have Jacksdale in Nottinghamshire not too far away. Hope it has a sign.


----------



## lane (16 Feb 2019)

Correction its in Derbyshire - must be on the border.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2019)

Busy haul this morning , missed the Overstone sign







So settled on Overstone caravan park .






Then N for Northampton .






Then P for Preston Deanery.






Q for Quinton







R for Ravenstone






S for Stoke Goldington






T for Tyringham

Leaving U for another day but did get a V







V for Village


----------



## Aravis (16 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5537814, member: 9609"]Yes, I think places should be villages, hamlets etc. But I did suggest in the beginning that we could have three byes for letters that may be just impossible to get in our own area's. So if there was absolutely no *J*'s to be got, then lets be a bit inventive so I would say river Jordan sounds OK for one of the Byes ?

I wonder why so few places in the UK begin with *J* ?

You have some good ideas for extending the challenge, would there be enough variation to get most letters? I like the idea of the farms (I have already used a farm for my *Q* as it is a difficult one to get.)
*I was just going to do a round two with different villages,* but something else may be better.[/QUOTE]
Thanks for the positive responses, people. I was fearful of stirring a bit too much, which sometimes doesn't go down so well!

A problem with doing a second round with different villages is that the scarce letter issue instantly becomes more acute. I have one rock solid J within 20 miles, but the others in the area all flatter to deceive in one way or another. It's a nice idea though because there are so many nice names around I'd like to have included.

Another idea I had that would tighten the rules a bit is to allow byes as originally suggested; if you get to Z having missed J, Q, V and X, your score would be -4. You can add J later if you get the chance, but for it to reduce your score you'd have to repeat K onwards. As far as I know, X doesn't exist so the perfect score on this basis is -1.

The jokey ones can still be posted but they wouldn't count!

Maybe there should be another thread to bounce ideas around?


----------



## burntoutbanger (16 Feb 2019)

This is great thread and a great challenge but I think you're all doing it much to quickly (well most of you). 26 letters in the alphabet, even one a week would only take half the year. Some of you in the high teens already and it's only the middle of February!

Please Drive Slowly through the village...


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

burntoutbanger said:


> This is great thread and a great challenge but I think you're all doing it much to quickly (well most of you). 26 letters in the alphabet, even one a week would only take half the year. Some of you in the high teens already and it's only the middle of February!
> 
> Please Drive Slowly through the village...


Yeah you’re right, it is going quickly, but it’s got me out on the bike in the winter when normally I wouldn’t go out.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)

Aabenraa
Bevtoft
Christiansfeld


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)




----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)




----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)




----------



## Lappi (16 Feb 2019)

40 miles to get G and H lovely day for it


----------



## slow scot (16 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Busy haul this morning , missed the Overstone sign
> 
> View attachment 452690
> 
> ...


V for village? You're already on a warning!


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)

Finding the sign is part of the trick. I have been to 3 villages beginning with B but only found one village sign which I could photograph.

I could have photographed a village school sign beginning with B and not bothered finding another village sign.

Now we have Village centre for V and a caravan site for O. Your taking the P :0)

The flag is out . Wheres the referee?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2019)

Indeed, he will be along in a minute with a picture of a road name beginning with S and Toni & Guy hair dressers for T. Can we please stick to village or town signs only folks? If you can't get to one then either wait till you can or use one of your three passes.

Some people are not taking the rules seriously enough!


----------



## lane (16 Feb 2019)

Get the proper signs. Its more fun and you get to cycle more.

I keep getting in the zone and going straight past the signs without noticing. Had to turn round and go back for one this morning.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)

But learn to read a map. I cycled 40km to get B and then realised there is a B 3km from work. I through it on the way home sometimes. :0(
. 
As Shanks said "Some think its a matter of life and death. Its more serious than that"


----------



## The Bystander (16 Feb 2019)

I withdraw River Jordan as it seems to have been the catalyst for the tone of some recent posts.

I thought the river may be contentious which is why I asked for a ruling. I did think it might fall within the definition of “inventive” as an exception for “difficult ones”. In other respects I have taken the “rules” seriously.

The river post received a number of likes and @User9609 initially seemed to be OK with it but subsequently rolled back suggesting it qualified only as a bye anyway.

This started out as a light-hearted challenge in the photo gallery section of the forum with some humour and a relaxed attitude towards its goals. Perhaps it should be moved to the challenges section with firmer rules and formal points. Either way I’m out.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I withdraw River Jordan as it seems to have been the catalyst for the tone of some recent posts.
> 
> I thought the river may be contentious which is why I asked for a ruling. I did think it might fall within the definition of “inventive” as an exception for “difficult ones”. In other respects I have taken the “rules” seriously.
> 
> ...



That’s a shame, I was cool with it. I’m sorry that you feel that way, I didn’t think this was all that serious, just a bit of fun.


----------



## GM (16 Feb 2019)

Nabbed my F today, going for the G, H, I and possibly the J next week seeing as it's going to be mild.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)

I thought River Jordan was funny. Wrong to include it. But funny.
It is for fun and it is a challenge. It certainly isnt serious. I had a 60km ride to get 2 villages. If people are putting in the effort, everyone should. Otherwise what is the point.?

*Your bike in front of a town or village sign*

Its village or town signs. It cannot be much clearer than that. Its Reivers post and so he is the decision maker.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5538442, member: 9609"]totally happy with it myself too, the very very last think I want this to be is 'rules based' 
there is no competition and when needs must you have to be inventive, nobody is judging anyone - certainly not me.

My round is going to be far from pure, i'm not doing them all from home (in fact i virtually never ever cycle from home) and I have already used a farm for the Q

so get yourself back out there and get the next letter done [/QUOTE]

Unless you’re lucky enough to be able to spend all day in the saddle ( I’m not) I would think it would be virtually impossible to get all from cycling from home. My self inflicted rule is to at least cycle some miles to the first sign post.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)

I cycle from home or on the way home from work. But as long as your riding your bike when you get to the sign I think thats all part of the game. I think its good to see the bike with the sign though.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Aberford (visited last week):
> View attachment 446776
> 
> Bardsey-cum-Rigton (today)
> ...



Well, after over a month I've finally got the next three letters in, although it was a bit off the usual routes for two of these:

Dunkeswick:





East Keswick:





And Follifoot:





I've got a couple of G's to choose from and H shouldn't be a problem although I'm struggling to think of an I...


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Well, after over a month I've finally got the next three letters in, although it was a bit off the usual routes for two of these:
> 
> Dunkeswick:
> View attachment 452772
> ...




Idle, Ilkley, Ilton, Ingbirchworth, Ingleton, Ingrow


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Well, after over a month I've finally got the next three letters in, although it was a bit off the usual routes for two of these:
> 
> Dunkeswick:
> View attachment 452772
> ...



Good effort. Well after three weeks without any new letters I am off on a big haul tomorrow. Going to be a long day out but looks like fine weather for it. GPS track loaded. Clothes ready. Camera ready. Snacks ready. Bike prepped.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Good effort. Well after three weeks without any new letters I am off on a big haul tomorrow. Going to be a long day out but looks like fine weather for it. GPS track loaded. Clothes ready. Camera ready. Snacks ready. Bike prepped.


Have a great day out.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Idle, Ilkley, Ilton, Ingbirchworth, Ingleton, Ingrow



Yep, Ilkley is looking most likely, but I think I'll have a shufti at the map to see how I can best combine it. Or I could just get the train there...

Might get a G for Garforth tomorrow, but haven't decided where I'm going yet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Have a great day out.



Thanks likely pushing daylight at the end, but have Dynamo lights and camera has flash so not a problem.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Thanks likely pushing daylight at the end, but have Dynamo lights and camera has flash so not a problem.


I’ve lost track, where are you up to so far?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I’ve lost track, where are you up to so far?



My next letter is Q.


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> My next letter is Q


Ooh, you’re cracking on.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Ooh, you’re cracking on.



Yes making most of mild weather and needing to do some long rides in prep for Paris Brest Paris. Nice using the letters to construct long routes outside of Audax.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5538630, member: 9609"]But when you come across a letter that is going to be impracticable or just impossible then you're either going to have to miss it out, or better still do a compromise, so I think river Jordan was fine. we're all going to get a few like that.

how are you for X's and Z's out in denmark ?[/QUOTE]
I am just going to lie. I am going to Xanadu tomorrow :0)


----------



## lane (16 Feb 2019)

View attachment 452835


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Well, after over a month I've finally got the next three letters in, although it was a bit off the usual routes for two of these:
> 
> Dunkeswick:
> View attachment 452772
> ...



And a quick "G" this morning:


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> And a quick "G" this morning:
> 
> View attachment 452882



That's a bit posh, flowers and a rock.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> That's a bit posh, flowers and a rock.



That's probably the poshest bit of Garforth.


----------



## Shadow (17 Feb 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> There are quite a lot of Js if you know where to look.



True.



CarlP said:


> Yes, but most of those places do not have sign posts.



Also true.

However, my nearest *J *is 72 km away (avoiding heavily used A roads). My longest daytime ride is only 114 km, so 144 km will be a challenge! But to me, this is all part of the fun. Will see what happens when I eventually get to *J*.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

Shadow said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bung the bike in the back of the car and drive some of the way.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Feb 2019)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2019)

First of all apologies to @steverob I had decided I was doing a 200km ride this weekend, but couldn't decide between do Verney Junction, which meant 62 miles of headwind and lots of climbing or Lincoln, which would be flatter but a 2 hour train journey added on at the end.

I got up at 5 this morning and decided on Verney Junction but thought it too late to let @steverob know.






As you can see, there are a few house there, and just up the road was:


----------



## 13 rider (17 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First of all apologies to @steverob I had decided I was doing a 200km ride this weekend, but couldn't decide between do Verney Junction, which meant 62 miles of headwind and lots of climbing or Lincoln, which wou;d be flatter but a 2 hour train journey added on at the end.
> 
> I got up at 5 this morning and decided on Verney Junction but thought it too late to let @steverob know.
> 
> ...


True dedicationd to the cause . You know Victoria park 2 miles from home could have been used


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> True dedicationd to the cause . You know Victoria park 2 miles from home could have been used



I'm doing it properly


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First of all apologies to @steverob I had decided I was doing a 200km ride this weekend, but couldn't decide between do Verney Junction, which meant 62 miles of headwind and lots of climbing or Lincoln, which would be flatter but a 2 hour train journey added on at the end.
> 
> I got up at 5 this morning and decided on Verney Junction but thought it too late to let @steverob know.
> 
> ...



Good result, fair play, I used to ride through there a lot and go to Winslow for tea and cake.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm doing it properly


Are you going to ride to Zeals?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Good result, fair play, I used to ride through there a lot and go to Winslow for tea and cake.



I stopped at Winslow for coffee and cake


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Are you going to ride to Zeals?


No We have Zouch near us


----------



## Oldfentiger (17 Feb 2019)

Just 5 miles this afternoon to bag my *R *& *S*
I live in one and the other is an adjacent village.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Just 5 miles this afternoon to bag my *R *& *S*
> I live in one and the other is an adjacent village.
> View attachment 452925
> View attachment 452926


That’s a nice looking bike. What is it?


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

Why has everyone got better looking place signs than me?


----------



## Oldfentiger (17 Feb 2019)

Read all about it
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/elswick-lincoln-imp-f-f-free.242432/T


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Read all about it
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/elswick-lincoln-imp-f-f-free.242432/T


Gawd, what a terrible memory, I remember it now! Lovely bike.


----------



## Shadow (17 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> You bung the bike in the back of the car and drive some of the way.


Car? What's a car?!!


----------



## Katherine (17 Feb 2019)

C is for Croft. 





It's going to be a while before I can get to D. The only ones are not on any route I've done before and are not even close enough to add on. Not sure when I'll be able to get time for a non club ride. Fingers crossed they have a sign when I do! (Daisy Hill or Daub Hill )


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Feb 2019)

Shadow said:


> Car? What's a car?!!


Ah! Right that’s a huge flaw in my plan.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> C is for Croft.
> View attachment 452933
> 
> 
> It's going to be a while before I can get to D. The only ones are not on any route I've done before and are not even close enough to add on. Not sure when I'll be able to get time for a non club ride. Fingers crossed they have a sign when I do! (Daisy Hill or Daub Hill )



Didsbury or Davyhulme no good for you?

I'm up to 'H' and while there are a few within 5 or 6 miles (Harehills, Holbeck, Headingley and Hunslet), I'm struggling to find any proper signs with them being part of the urban sprawl, so I might have to have a special ride to Harewood or Harrogate (both involving the same hateful road), or further afield.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Feb 2019)

Having perused this thread at greater length I have realised that apart from the *A *last week's ride didn't count as it was done D B A C E.

So here is a different *B* -






The same *C *but from the other end of the hamlet -






And ditto with *D *-





All signs done in alphabetical order. A rather breezy 32 miles.


----------



## steverob (17 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First of all apologies to @steverob I had decided I was doing a 200km ride this weekend, but couldn't decide between do Verney Junction, which meant 62 miles of headwind and lots of climbing or Lincoln, which would be flatter but a 2 hour train journey added on at the end.
> 
> I got up at 5 this morning and decided on Verney Junction but thought it too late to let @steverob know.



No worries - I was out doing J through M today (will add details to the thread fairly soon), and those were in completely the opposite direction to Verney/Winslow, so I wouldn't have been available anyway. Glad to see you get them crossed off though!


----------



## steverob (17 Feb 2019)

So I took the train down to Seer Green today, in order to give me a ride where it would be 80% tailwind to get back home. Main aim was to cross off the village of Jordans, which is the only "J" in Buckinghamshire that has a sign.












Jordans



__ steverob
__ 17 Feb 2019





And I managed that within a few miles of starting the ride, although it did not have a sign approaching from the south of the village, so had to pass through and turn around to get the north end sign instead.

Originally I was just going to pootle round the Gerrards Cross area to cross off some VeloViewer tiles, then head home as I didn't think there was a "K" anywhere near by, but then I discovered...












Knotty Green



__ steverob
__ 17 Feb 2019





I knew Knotty Green existed, but thought it was just an area of Beaconsfield, not its own village (basically Beaconsfield has grown and now runs right up against Knotty Green), so finding this sign changed my plans somewhat.

I already knew where to find an "L" and an "M" on the way home that didn't need too much of a detour (had been planning on doing this particular "M" anyway on another ride)












Little Kingshill



__ steverob
__ 17 Feb 2019


















Monks Risborough



__ steverob
__ 17 Feb 2019





And the bonus was that the little bit of extra mileage that I got from adding those two on, meant I crossed the 50 mile mark for my ride.

"N" through "Q" should follow on next week with any luck.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2019)

Well I have had a. bumper harvest of letters today. Total of 200km and 11 hours elapsed. I needed to up my distances to get back to Audax so it was nice to construct a route to collect letters rather than Audax. The planned route was not meant to be 200km but I decided to add some bonus km towards end as everything had gone well with no mechanicals. Like riders above I had to exit villages in various directions to try and find the village signs. 

Will post up signs tomorrow. I am naturally in post recovery tea mode at the moment, before evening meal. I am a bit hungry.


----------



## Houthakker (17 Feb 2019)

Managed to get my challenge off to a start today with A, B & C


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Didsbury or Davyhulme no good for you?
> 
> I'm up to 'H' and while there are a few within 5 or 6 miles (Harehills, Holbeck, Headingley and Hunslet), I'm struggling to find any proper signs with them being part of the urban sprawl, so I might have to have a special ride to Harewood or Harrogate (both involving the same hateful road), or further afield.



Or Denton


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Why has everyone got better looking place signs than me?



We all take a can of Mr Sheen and some flowers with us.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2019)

On the subject of a different challenge, @13 rider and myself where talking about doing pub names


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> On the subject of a different challenge, @13 rider and myself where talking about doing pub names



Picture with drink and bike from said pubs?


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> On the subject of a different challenge, @13 rider and myself where talking about doing pub names



I'm in.


----------



## Mr Celine (17 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5539675, member: 9609"]I knew you hadn't but was very good and didn't say anything 
[/QUOTE]

My mistake was including the strava map. Just to allay any suspicions you might still have  about today's ride here's today's map, clockwise circuit. Also if you look at this week's photos, the bidon gets emptier.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2019)

Now on ice cream and beer. I need more calories...


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Busy haul this morning , missed the Overstone sign
> 
> View attachment 452690
> 
> ...


That's an impressive haul. You also bagged the same P,Q,R sequence I've got planned for Friday !


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Feb 2019)

The Bystander said:


> I withdraw River Jordan as it seems to have been the catalyst for the tone of some recent posts.
> 
> I thought the river may be contentious which is why I asked for a ruling. I did think it might fall within the definition of “inventive” as an exception for “difficult ones”. In other respects I have taken the “rules” seriously.
> 
> ...



That's a shame. Its very much my impression that this is a bit of fun and a motivation for getting out on the bike during the winter months. I certainly don't want a load of rules being introduced and I am more than happy with a bit of creativity. For what its worth, I'm more than happy with your River Jordan pic.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Feb 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> First of all apologies to @steverob I had decided I was doing a 200km ride this weekend, but couldn't decide between do Verney Junction, which meant 62 miles of headwind and lots of climbing or Lincoln, which would be flatter but a 2 hour train journey added on at the end.
> 
> I got up at 5 this morning and decided on Verney Junction but thought it too late to let @steverob know.
> 
> ...


Impressive ride, nice one.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> Just 5 miles this afternoon to bag my *R *& *S*
> I live in one and the other is an adjacent village.
> View attachment 452925
> View attachment 452926



I do like your bike colours and setup.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> That's an impressive haul. You also bagged the same P,Q,R sequence I've got planned for Friday !



Enjoy the ride and make sure you listen out for the lambs in Ravenstone


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> My mistake was including the strava map. Just to allay any suspicions you might still have  about today's ride here's today's map, clockwise circuit. Also if you look at this week's photos, the bidon gets emptier.
> 
> View attachment 453038



You are allowed to fill up your bison you know. We would not want to find your skeleton by a village sign as you did not drink enough and died of thirst.


----------



## Oldfentiger (17 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I do like your bike colours and setup.


Thank you.
It’s fast becoming one of my favourites.
I had to get off and push a couple of times today - ‘tis a bit lumpy around these parts.


----------



## Katherine (17 Feb 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Didsbury or Davyhulme no good for you?





YukonBoy said:


> Or Denton


Wrong side of Manchester.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Feb 2019)

Katherine said:


> Wrong side of Manchester.



Dunham Massey?


----------



## Katherine (17 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Dunham Massey?


Oh yeah! Silly me. That is so obvious as well.  
Thanks


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2019)

Here is my haul from yesterday, Q-W. Note @CarlP that my S sign is not the best! I pull back level with @Supersuperleeds


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2019)

Did we agree that we would use places beginning Ex for our X villages?


----------



## Katherine (18 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Did we agree that we would use places beginning Ex for our X villages?


Yes


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2019)

A couple of shots of the scenery passing through

View attachment 453194
View attachment 453195


----------



## rugby bloke (18 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Here is my haul from yesterday, Q-W. Note @CarlP that my S sign is not the best! I pull back level with @Supersuperleeds
> 
> View attachment 453181
> 
> ...


Good haul - including the tricky Q and V in the ride.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2019)

@YukonBoy good haul, and yes to Ex for X .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Good haul - including the tricky Q and V in the ride.



Thanks cross border raids in to Essex are proving fruitful, so far gaining me the J,Q,V. V was the furtherest away, and I had planned on getting the train via London. But in the end decided on a very long day out yesterday. Next letter (Ex / X) is in Suffolk, one after that (Y) northern end of Cambridgeshire, then the Z is furtherest away and not sure when I will get that. Shame I am not riding LEJOG this year as that'd be an excuse to visit Zennor in Cornwall.


----------



## iandg (18 Feb 2019)

E is for Eagleton


----------



## Aravis (18 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Did we agree that we would use places beginning Ex for our X villages?


Dammit I'd forgotten that. My ride connecting Vowchurch, Weobley and Yarpole lies on the planning room floor. 

So far the shortest route I have for VWExY is 137 miles. The prospect of posting Wyre Piddle should sustain me.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Feb 2019)




----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2019)

Aravis said:


> Dammit I'd forgotten that. My ride connecting Vowchurch, Weobley and Yarpole lies on the planning room floor.
> 
> So far the shortest route I have for VWExY is 137 miles. The prospect of posting Wyre Piddle should sustain me.



You don’t have to do ex, we’re allowed three ‘buys’ .


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Feb 2019)

Aravis said:


> I don't know, @User9609. I think this challenge is one of the best ideas I've ever seen on the forum. The subject of the River Jordan sign is a physical feature, not a human settlement, and the target letter isn't at the start. If that's OK there's hardly any of the original challenge left.
> 
> I was pondering today what might happen when this challenge has run it's course. I'd hope it would continue for another round, perhaps with a different subject. River crossing signs was one of the ideas I was thinking about. It could also be farm signs, encouraging us to tackle some of those steep roads to nowhere in particular that everyone else avoids (cough). Church signs might work (St. Andrew, St Barnabas, St Catharine, etc.), or perhaps locations on brown tourist signs.



I've started today and will put the pictures in another post but I thought the same, I was thinking pubs in alphabetical order or something similar


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2019)

[QUOTE 5540649, member: 9609"]yes we could have an "ABC pubs" and a "ABC farms"

should we may be start with an "ABC discuss" thread ?[/QUOTE]

Why not, we could have an ABC road names.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2019)

Aravis said:


> Dammit I'd forgotten that. My ride connecting Vowchurch, Weobley and Yarpole lies on the planning room floor.
> 
> So far the shortest route I have for VWExY is 137 miles. The prospect of posting Wyre Piddle should sustain me.



How close are Ex and Y?


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Feb 2019)

My first today, it's been done before but the next A would have meant a long drag along the busy A508 for too many miles

I was hoping Bozenham mill (1 mile up the road) would have one but no such luck, especially as it was hailing at the time  as I would have had a choice of C's to choose from. Still, it'll get me out tomorrow as I'm on holiday this week.

Great thread by the way, I found myself planning a route for m, n, o, p, q, r, S, and t all on the same day


----------



## Aravis (18 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> You don’t have to do ex, we’re allowed three ‘buys’ .


Indeed, but I get the impression most people want to complete the set if possible.



YukonBoy said:


> How close are Ex and Y?


Ex is Exhall in Warwickshire; Y is Yanworth in the heart of the Cotswolds. About 36 miles by what looks like the optimal route.

V is Viney Hill in the Forest of Dean, so it'll be a big day, perhaps in late March. I've already checked everything on Street View so I know which roads to approach on. This project does seem to have a peculiar fascination!


----------



## Spinney (18 Feb 2019)

I'm a bit late to this party, but this looks like a splendid idea. I'm going to aim for A, B and C on tomorrow's ride (I live in a C, but there's also one just up the road so I'll use that).


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2019)

Aravis said:


> Indeed, but I get the impression most people want to complete the set if possible.
> !



I think so. 



Spinney said:


> I'm a bit late to this party, but this looks like a splendid idea. I'm going to aim for A, B and C on tomorrow's ride (I live in a C, but there's also one just up the road so I'll use that).



No rush, it’s not race. You have the rest of the year.


----------



## Spinney (18 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> No rush, it’s not race. You have the rest of the year.


They're all quite close together!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2019)

Looks like Ex is on for this Saturday. Y will need a separate ride. Z may be some time. Ex will involve meeting friend for pub lunch as no other letters to get in the outing and nowhere near as far as my outing yesterday.


----------



## aferris2 (18 Feb 2019)

Got started with ABC on my ride yesterday.


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Feb 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Got started with ABC on my ride yesterday.
> View attachment 453320
> View attachment 453321
> View attachment 453322


Cock Green! <snigger>


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Feb 2019)

aferris2 said:


> Got started with ABC on my ride yesterday.
> View attachment 453320
> View attachment 453321
> View attachment 453322



Having done some Essex smash and grab I can guess what some of your signs will be.


----------



## aferris2 (18 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> Cock Green! <snigger>


Well, Chelmsford would have been a bit predictable.



YukonBoy said:


> Having done some Essex smash and grab I can guess what some of your signs will be.


I will have to drag this out to August then to get some slightly different names. Quite fancy ending up with Zeehan


----------



## Katherine (18 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> an excuse to visit Zennor in Cornwall.



I plan to cycle through Zennor in the summer as I'll be on holiday and will take my bike to Cornwall.


----------



## Vantage (19 Feb 2019)

I'm planning on starting this challenge very soon but have a question. 
How does one locate the road sign indicating the place? I've tracked down a J but can't find a sign for it on street view. It's a heck of a ride from home only to spend hours looking for one.


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> I'm planning on starting this challenge very soon but have a question.
> How does one locate the road sign indicating the place? I've tracked down a J but can't find a sign for it on street view. It's a heck of a ride from home only to spend hours looking for one.


That's a good question - I have used Street view to confirm a couple I was not sure about. Failing that we are happy to take a suitable alternative - eg a Post Office, School etc.


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> I'm planning on starting this challenge very soon but have a question.
> How does one locate the road sign indicating the place? I've tracked down a J but can't find a sign for it on street view. It's a heck of a ride from home only to spend hours looking for one.



They’re not always visible on street view and not all places have signs. I and I’m sure others have spent hours looking on google for sign posts. All part of the fun.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Feb 2019)

@User9609 

Question with tongue firmly in cheek

Does every picture have to have the same bike in it?

Open to replies from the rule police


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> @User9609
> 
> Question with tongue firmly in cheek
> 
> ...


No, I’ve used two bikes so far.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> No, I’ve used two bikes so far.



Ok, that makes it a precedent 

Good job @CarlP


----------



## Oldfentiger (19 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> No, I’ve used two bikes so far.


I’ve used three


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> I’ve used three


My next ride I will be using the BSA, so double.


----------



## Spinney (19 Feb 2019)

I've made a start. Good idea this - I rode further on this morning's bimble than I would normally have done for a weekday morning.












Alveston, Berkeley, Cromhall
(going to maintain a running record in case I manage to complete and decide to start again with new places).


----------



## EltonFrog (19 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> No, I’ve used two bikes so far.





uphillstruggler said:


> Ok, that makes it a precedent
> 
> Good job @CarlP





Oldfentiger said:


> I’ve used three



I tell a fib, I’ve already used three, my first three letters were done in my MTB, and I’ve used my hybrid and my road bike.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> I’ve used three



I have used my road bike, my recumbent, and my Brompton.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> I'm planning on starting this challenge very soon but have a question.
> How does one locate the road sign indicating the place? I've tracked down a J but can't find a sign for it on street view. It's a heck of a ride from home only to spend hours looking for one.



I use Streetview as well where a long ride is in prospect though sometimes the signs are further out than you think or hidden in a bush so not picked out on Streetview. Some places the sign is only at one end of a village or sideways on to road. You may want to post your J here and maybe someone will find your sign or suggest an alternate. There is no rule about signs being secret or can only be used by one person in their A-Z.


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> You may want to post your J here and maybe someone will find your sign or suggest an alternate. There is no rule about signs being secret or can only be used by one person in their A-Z.



That's right - I'm looking forward to seeing the collection of John O Gaunt signs from the East Midlands contingent !


----------



## Vantage (19 Feb 2019)

It's Jagger Green, a little northwest of Huddersfield and directly south of Halifax.


----------



## 13 rider (19 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> That's right - I'm looking forward to seeing the collection of John O Gaunt signs from the East Midlands contingent !


Planning my day out to John o gaunt on Sunday . There maybe a queue for photos


----------



## Oldfentiger (19 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> It's Jagger Green, a little northwest of Huddersfield and directly south of Halifax.


There’s also a place called Jackson’s Bridge, near Holmfirth.
Checked on Streetview and there’s a sign too.


----------



## lane (20 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> That's right - I'm looking forward to seeing the collection of John O Gaunt signs from the East Midlands contingent !



East Midlands here and I have a choice of two Js. John O Gaunt which is further but probably a nicer ride or Jacksdale in Nottinghamshire.


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Feb 2019)

I wasn't sure about the initial B's as there was no road sign and the area is known locally as 'old Bradwell' but is actually Bradwell Village so I continued on to Beachampton.






Next up and just around the corner, Calverton.

Last of the day for me was Deanshanger, again, not to far from the last






Today will see another few ticked off, then it gets interesting (or more awkward) depending on your view 

Edit: E , F , G and H today with the possibility of I tomorrow


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 453504
> View attachment 453505
> View attachment 453506
> View attachment 453507
> ...



I went through Beachampton and Deanshanger on Sunday on the way back from bagging Verney Junction.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> That's right - I'm looking forward to seeing the collection of John O Gaunt signs from the East Midlands contingent !



I posted mine pages (pun intended) ago


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Feb 2019)

As I'm on holiday this week, I've had more time than usual to get out and about so have enjoyed this 'challenge ' so far

Today was E, F, G and H, so far I've been reasonably lucky in that most destinations are relatively close and can be linked fairly easily but still with good roads and tracks

Hopefully these are in alphabetical order


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Feb 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 453693
> View attachment 453692
> View attachment 453691
> View attachment 453690
> ...


That's a nice ride,


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> That's a nice ride,



It was, I have found myself purposely not doubling back over roads I've already used on the ride although where safety is an issue, I break that rule.


----------



## Spinney (21 Feb 2019)

D today!




Alveston, Berkeley, Cromhall, Dunkirk


----------



## craigwend (21 Feb 2019)

Day A-D


----------



## burntoutbanger (21 Feb 2019)

E for me today, not been able to get any letters lately and not wanting to fall too far behind I've stayed local.






'E' is for Exeter.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Feb 2019)

craigwend said:


> Day A-D
> View attachment 453752
> View attachment 453753
> View attachment 453754
> ...



Good start to your A-Z


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Feb 2019)

Just working out a route to get H, J, K, L, and M (I'm going to use a bye for 'I' - see what I did there?).

Should make a nice 50km loop and stay relatively local but a fair chunk of it will be on roads I haven't cycled on before so I'm trying to plot a file I can save to the Garmin so I can stay on track.
Unfortunately Garmin Connect is clearly out to annoy me as twice now it's locked up and then gone back to the start screen as I've almost finished. Obviously this means it hasn't saved (I can't see any way to save as you go) and I have to start all over again. 
At this rate I'm going to be tearing pages out of the AA Book of the Road....

*EDIT*: Route now created, saved and exported as .gpx in MapMyRide in under 10 minutes. Stick that in your pipe, Garmin Connect.


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Feb 2019)

I for me today which means a change of vehicle and unfortunately more than likely 6 or 7 flats

Fingers crossed


----------



## Houthakker (22 Feb 2019)

Just realising that there is a shortage of D's around where I live & ride.


----------



## Shadow (22 Feb 2019)

Houthakker said:


> Just realising that there is a shortage of D's around where I live & ride.


This is the joy of exploring a ride beyond the usual !

How about Dolphinholme?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

Houthakker said:


> Just realising that there is a shortage of D's around where I live & ride.



Do you a swap for a J


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

If the forecasted fog is not to bad 2moro i am going to go for a U and a W


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> If the forecasted fog is not to bad 2moro i am going to go for a U and a W



No V?


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

Claiming the V from last weekends haul 




biggs682 said:


> Busy haul this morning , missed the Overstone sign
> 
> View attachment 452690
> 
> ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Claiming the V from last weekends haul



Come on now, you know

a) A sign pointing to village centre sign does not count
b) It is not in letter sequence

Just call it a bye if you don't want to do V.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Come on now, you know
> 
> a) A sign pointing to village centre sign does not count
> b) It is not in letter sequence
> ...



If you go back we were told to be inventive so that's what i have been


----------



## rugby bloke (22 Feb 2019)

I was hoping the fog would burn off during the ride but it hung around till pretty much the end. Never the less, back by popular demand for a second appearance we have the combination of Preston Deanery, Quinton and Ravenstone:

Apologies for the quality of the Quinton photo, for some reason the camera did not want to focus on the sign ..


















Got a nice long ride planned for S, T and U, will have to wait until next Saturday though.

Finally a shout out to the sensible and patient drivers of South Northants and North Bucks. No nasty moments despite the fog, every one driving with consideration.


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Feb 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Do you a swap for a J



Me too, I think J had been omitted from the alphabet when they were naming places near me


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Feb 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> I was hoping the fog would burn off during the ride but it hung around till pretty much the end. Never the less, back by popular demand for a second appearance we have the combination of Preston Deanery, Quinton and Ravenstone:
> 
> Apologies for the quality of the Quinton photo, for some reason the camera did not want to focus on the sign ..
> 
> ...



Nice 

At least one of those is on my list, you must live at the opposite end of the grouping to me

I'll keep an eye out for your bike propped against a sign


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Feb 2019)

A lovely ride along the grand union canal (hence the change of vehicle) and a bit of road took me here






Now comes the hard part

I'll be loading the bike into the car when I'm back out to work this week

Better plan my week well !!!!!


----------



## Oldfentiger (22 Feb 2019)

T for Trawden.
Sun was out, roads were dry, so the butterfly bike got an early airing.
@CarlP That’s four now


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Feb 2019)

Oldfentiger said:


> T for Trawden.
> Sun was out, roads were dry, so the butterfly bike got an early airing.
> @CarlP That’s four now
> 
> View attachment 453983


Right! Just you wait.


----------



## GM (22 Feb 2019)

Managed to nab my G, H, I, lovely day for it. Was hoping to capture the J, but I'll save that for next week.


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Feb 2019)

GM said:


> Managed to nab my G, H, I, lovely day for it. Was hoping to capture the J, but I'll save that for next week.
> 
> View attachment 453992
> 
> ...



That first image is great.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Feb 2019)

E is for Ettrickbridge, though on older maps it is shown as Ettrickbridgend. The "end" must have fallen off the end. 
This village seemed appropriate for recent news as it was the scene for many negotiations in the 1980s between the liberals and the SDP about forming a new centrist party....


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2019)

Grabbed a U for Upper Dean 






And a W for Symington this morning .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Feb 2019)

Ex grabbed today. I can confirm that even though you get signs for it from 5 miles away and it is not a tiny village, Exton does not have any signs. So these will have to do:


----------



## Vantage (23 Feb 2019)

I've finally started my own ABC challenge! 
Out the door shortly before 10am and into lovely sunshine and blue skies. 
First stop was going to be Adlington post office as that's all I could find on street view, but I was delighted to find this on the A673.






Not entirely sure that this was allowed (I think it's more a mile marker or something than a sign, happy to be corrected) I made my way towards the post office while passing the train station. There was a couple people outside the PO and I didn't fancy making them famous so headed back to the train station for a pic of that instead. 






A shi**oad of climbing followed via Rivington to bag my next sign and after stopping for a brew and some Tangy Tom's, I had Belmont. 






Home for just gone 12 having done 16 hilly miles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Feb 2019)

Grabbed my Exning for X today. Really foggy start cleared to reveal a Spring like day. Got my Ex and then went to pub for lunch. Unfortunately my mate had nothing in the tank and had turned back for home before reaching the pub. Had a pint of Scrum which was rather nice. I then cycled into Cambridge to catch train part way back then pedal home. Good outing and only half a day used.


----------



## craigwend (23 Feb 2019)

E to G with an additional G-H


----------



## Soltydog (24 Feb 2019)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 454244


This clear picture suggests there is nothing wrong with your camera , maybe just user error 

Not long till M, let me know when & I'll get the kettle on


----------



## Vantage (24 Feb 2019)

I have to say, all the 'Please drive carefully' messages on the signs amuse me


----------



## craigwend (24 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> I have to say, all the 'Please drive carefully' messages on the signs amuse me


Most of them close up have dents on them


----------



## craigwend (24 Feb 2019)

Soltydog said:


> This clear picture suggests there is nothing wrong with your camera , maybe just user error
> 
> Not long till M, let me know when & I'll get the kettle on



Fancy a ride to Immingham one Saturday? Then there's the tricky J, there's a Jerusalem in Lincolnshire as well ...


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2019)

J to N today
For its second appearance in the thread




K




L




M




N


----------



## Spinney (24 Feb 2019)

Alveston, Berkeley, Cromhall, Dunkirk, Easton Grey


----------



## Mr Celine (24 Feb 2019)

I'll have an *F *please Bob.






As far as I can tell this village has neither a fountain nor a hall. 
Rather annoyingly the next village two miles up the road is an H and a nice loop from there has an I but I had to head back towards home to get a *G *first.




Galashiels, Gala or Gaulae to the locals, does have a fountain and a hall. It also has a minging rubbish dump beside which this photo was taken.


----------



## Aravis (24 Feb 2019)

I had some more fun with this today, copping J to P.

To get my only local J, I had to ride down the Severn and through the Forest of Dean. The Severn was fog-bound but the moment I turned into the Forest at Blakeney I was in sparkling sunshine. Sadly this wasn't to be maintained throughout the day, and by the time I reached my objective (totally uncharted as far as I was concerned) I was approaching the big drop down into the Wye. If I'd been luckier I'd've been able to show you clear blue skies and a sea of mist, illuminated by the sun, nestling in the Wye Valley. But that view was a couple of miles back.






The sticklers will be complaining at the absence of apostrophe. Grrrrr.

The next convenient K is a prosaically named village west of Newent. The fog was showing signs of thinning but it wasn't there yet.






A much more intriguing name for my L. It's good to see an informative sign, though it's in need of tlc:






Serious fog problems were now in the past, and the transformation was almost complete by the time I reached my M. This needed a close pass to Gloucester but it fitted well with the ride:






Next is a satellite of Tewkesbury, but they evidently think themselves sufficiently separate to have their own boundary signs:






The sign is awkwardly placed for a photograph. The one on the other side of the road is at a better level but enveloped by brambles. They look very odd as you approach. I can only think the one in the picture is raised to discourage vandalism. It a pretty innocuous name so I'm not sure what anyone would do with it. I have a possible U at Uckington, just outside Cheltenham and I wouldn't be surprised if their signs get amended from time to time.

As well as the magnificent blue sky, it was especially nice to see something thoroughly traditional next. A name with a strong cycling heritage, as many will know:






Heading back to Gloucester with bare arms and legs (but five shirts, the combination seemed to work well) there's an elegantly named P, with a view of the Cotswolds that would've seemed impossible a few hours earlier:






I've yet to be urged to _cycle_ carefully, but I always try.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> J to N today
> For its second appearance in the thread
> View attachment 454381
> 
> ...



You are nicely placed when you get to Z as well.


----------



## Soltydog (25 Feb 2019)

craigwend said:


> Fancy a ride to Immingham one Saturday? Then there's the tricky J, there's a Jerusalem in Lincolnshire as well ...



I'll play out if I'm free  Irby on Humber may be a little more scenic than Immingham & a similar distance


----------



## Spinney (25 Feb 2019)

Aravis said:


> I had some more fun with this today, copping J to P.
> 
> To get my only local J, I had to ride down the Severn and through the Forest of Dean. The Severn was fog-bound but the moment I turned into the Forest at Blakeney I was in sparkling sunshine. Sadly this wasn't to be maintained throughout the day, and by the time I reached my objective (totally uncharted as far as I was concerned) I was approaching the big drop down into the Wye. If I'd been luckier I'd've been able to show you clear blue skies and a sea of mist, illuminated by the sun, nestling in the Wye Valley. But that view was a couple of miles back.
> 
> ...


Joy's Green is going to have to be my J as well. It's looking like a 70 mile ride, though, so I'm not in a rush to get there (still out of shape from a slothful 2018)


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Feb 2019)




----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> You are nicely placed when you get to Z as well.


V is my issue ,140 miler !!!


----------



## lazybloke (25 Feb 2019)

I'm late to this party, but first pic done.





An excellent way to get me out and about more than normal, and to do different routes.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> V is my issue ,140 miler !!!



Seems common, my V was 130 miles.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Seems common, my V was 130 miles.


I could wait until July . While in Cornwall there is a V 10 miles away from where I stay


----------



## MontyVeda (25 Feb 2019)

Houthakker said:


> Just realising that there is a shortage of D's around where I live & ride.





biggs682 said:


> Do you a swap for a J


Severe lack of J's in Lancashire too


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2019)

On the way to work this morning.


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Seems common, my V was 130 miles.


130 miles ! Top ride.

V is definitely another challenge, unless you are in the Celtic regions. I am thinking of employing a bike - train - bike combo to bag Vauxhall when I'm working in London.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2019)

O and P today




Look at that sky Feb 26th ! . What a great day for a ride .


----------



## iandg (26 Feb 2019)

F,G and H. Not sure where there's an I on the island. There is Iochdar but that's right down in South Uist. Heading over to the mainland and south to visit my wife at the weekend. Pass through Inverness (but driving) so it looks like I'll be heading out past Irongray for a ride


----------



## rugby bloke (26 Feb 2019)

13 rider said:


> O and P today
> View attachment 454796
> 
> Look at that sky Feb 26th unbelievable what a great day for a ride


So envious, spent the last 2 days staring out at perfect cycling weather whilst I'm stick in the office.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2019)




----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2019)




----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2019)




----------



## Aravis (26 Feb 2019)

Spinney said:


> Joy's Green is going to have to be my J as well. It's looking like a 70 mile ride, though, so I'm not in a rush to get there (still out of shape from a slothful 2018)


That'll be a nice ride - in parts!

The A48 from Chepstow to Blakeney has some spectacular views as well as plenty of fast traffic. But if you don't use it at least one way you'll be adding quite a bit of climbing.

In the Forest itself I encountered a number of roads that have been recently resurfaced - properly - and were like billiard tables.


----------



## Spinney (26 Feb 2019)

Aravis said:


> That'll be a nice ride - in parts!
> 
> The A48 from Chepstow to Blakeney has some spectacular views as well as plenty of fast traffic. But if you don't use it at least one way you'll be adding quite a bit of climbing.
> 
> In the Forest itself I encountered a number of roads that have been recently resurfaced - properly - and were like billiard tables.


I've also discovered that my V is near Lydney. 
I've done the A48 a few times, a loop from where I live, through Gloucester then down to Chepstow and back across the bridge. Usually OK, although I've had a couple of unpleasant lorry encounters in the 4 or 5 times I've done it.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (27 Feb 2019)

It's been a while since I completed the letter 'A' so I had some catching up to do and today was the day!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Feb 2019)

Decided to grab a ride in this exceptional February weather (before the Earth tilts back on its axis) to grab my Y. Z is going to be some time coming, possibly not till summer. We shall see but my last letter will almost certainly will involve a train in the logistics. Shorts and daffolils in February, who'd have thought? Think I have now pulled back into the lead but sure @Supersuperleeds will accelerate past to Z. A 70 mile round trip ride today.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Feb 2019)

Q and R today on my commute home to get them in the correct order


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Feb 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Decided to grab a ride in this exceptional February weather (before the Earth tilts back on its axis) to grab my Y. Z is going to be some time coming, possibly not till summer. We shall see but my last letter will almost certainly will involve a train in the logistics. Shorts and daffolils in February, who'd have thought? Think I have now pulled back into the lead but sure @Supersuperleeds will accelerate past to Z. A 70 mile round trip ride today.
> 
> View attachment 454981
> 
> ...



I'm not looking to finish for a while.Y is a 40 miler round trip due south, Z is 45 mile round trip due north.


----------



## craigwend (1 Mar 2019)

H and H


----------



## Aravis (2 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm not looking to finish for a while.Y is a 40 miler round trip due south, Z is 45 mile round trip due north.


You'll knock those off in a morning, won't you? 

Does anyone remember David Walsh's biography of Sean Kelly, written in the mid 1980s? Following the Flandria/Maertens/Pollentier break-up in 1978, Kelly joined a new team, Splendor, which quickly acquired a reputation for being disorganised. The story went that early in 1979, a team official looked at the map of the day's race, and seeing that it finished at Ziel set about looking for accomodation in said town. The phrase "Racing to Ziel" sums up quite succinctly what we're up to here - as well as providing the name for a chapter in Walsh's book.


----------



## burntoutbanger (2 Mar 2019)

Firstly an apology. I've moaned in this thread that you're all going too fast, getting several letters in one hit, while I've plodded along at no more than one a week. The trouble with only one a week is I've found the challenge has become a little over bearing (I only really get one leisure ride a week, the rest are extended commutes). So with that out of the way here's my ride from today.

I had a route planned for a while but didn't fancy it last week. Today I felt full of beans when I woke, the bike was waiting in the hall where it had been prepped last night so out I headed for East Devon. I usually head west from home to take advantage of the prevailing winds on the return so heading east is a little unfamiliar but I had a route plotted in my GPS and I know the area well enough just not the lanes.

About 20km in and I was enjoying the ride a lot, still on familiar roads I had covered a





I knew I'd be leaving the familiar roads soon and heading into the lanes.

Into the lanes towards my next stop I suddenly felt really tired. Navigation wasn't a problem, the weather was good. The ride was becoming a bit of a Git. Knowing I would feel a compete Sham if I turned tale I stopped for a rest.





I had considered Honiton for my H while planning but realised I was missing a few Veloviewer tiles out this way so had devised a route to collect them. A stiff climb out of Gittisham and then a lovely few Kms along a ridge before dropping down a rather mucky lane towards Sidbury saw me collect six tiles.

A climb from Sidbury marked the turning point and I was now headed west towards home. Next target was just off the main road at the top of the climb. By the top I was struggling and expecting at any second to see an Angel playing a Harp.



Fordtunately the turning arrived and I was back in the lanes. On through Tipton St John and Woodbury I was now back on familiar ground and nearly home. Just time for one last sign then home for a big f...





Pronounced ''eed'.

74 km and a lovely ride in lovely weather. One lane I wouldn't ride again but that's the joy of this challenge and also the Veloviewer one.

I'm lucky enough to have a J about 40 km away so that will be next but maybe not next week.


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Mar 2019)

Consonant please Rachel...






*H *it is then.






The blotches on the sign are patches of lichen.

Vowel please Carol...






That's handy, the next place is ...





46 miles to get those two. There is a J only 17 miles away.


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5553824, member: 9609"]Where ? I couldn't find one[/QUOTE]

Jedburgh?


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5513329, member: 9609"]sounds a reasonable idea - I was going to go for a farm called "CrossHall"

anyway - Got a *J* this afternoon
View attachment 448795

and I never knew it was a royal burgh - I never knew that and I will have been through Jed a 1000 times[/QUOTE]
What this J


----------



## iandg (2 Mar 2019)

wicker man said:


> F,G and H. Not sure where there's an I on the island. There is Iochdar but that's right down in South Uist. Heading over to the mainland and south to visit my wife at the weekend. Pass through Inverness (but driving) so it looks like I'll be heading out past Irongray for a ride
> 
> View attachment 454799
> 
> ...



B****r, Irongray's an area not a village, no sign - gets out maps


----------



## Vantage (3 Mar 2019)

I went out underclothed and froze for the entirety of this ride but I got 3 more signs 

First up was C. Went through the village and couldn't see the sign I'd planned on using. Cold, wet and shivering I decided bollix to it and turned around to go home. 200 yards down the road my enthusiasm returned upon spotting a sign on the north end of the village.






Upwards and onwards I headed for my D. The sign I originally planned for was bit further on but I was relieved to spot this one on my way there. 






The E I'd planned on visiting was a ride back down the exact same lanes I'd used to get to Darwen and I decided I was too cold and wet to bother with it today. So I took a more direct route home along a fairly fast main road back to Bolton and spotted this


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2019)

Vantage said:


> I went out underclothed and froze for the entirety of this ride but I got 3 more signs
> 
> First up was C. Went through the village and couldn't see the sign I'd planned on using. Cold, wet and shivering I decided bollix to it and turned around to go home. 200 yards down the road my enthusiasm returned upon spotting a sign on the north end of the village.
> 
> ...



Above and beyond the call of duty.


----------



## Katherine (3 Mar 2019)

No signs in Dunham apart from the Dunham Massey park itself.
I'll have to ride further afield, probably in the easter hols.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Mar 2019)

The good news is I've plotted a route to get H, J, K, L and M (I'm using a bye for the I) and that will also be far enough to bag me a point in the Half Century Challenge.

The bad news is that a lot of the first half is on roads far busier than I'd normally choose to cycle so I need to plan an early raid to avoid traffic, which meant it didn't happen this weekend and it almost certainly won't happen next weekend either.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5551790, member: 9609"]Its a farm not a village, but it is the best I'm going to get for a *V* - (it will have to be one of my byes)
View attachment 455157

had to get inventitive to get the bike into the shot since the sign is 20+ foot up a tree[/QUOTE]

Went pas a zoo yesterday but I resisted the temptation. I will wait for the proper chance to grab a Z village.


----------



## rugby bloke (3 Mar 2019)

U's are a bit of a rarity in Northants so it was a good excuse to get out for a longer ride on Saturday morning. The weather was distinctly seasonal at the start of the ride but steadily improved.44 miles ridden and more than 2,000 ft of climbing - despite taking an easy roll back along the river through town.













Upper Stowe is a strange place - no clear idea of where it starts, and then when you get to the edge of the village it appears you have ridden through 2 settlements - Stowe Nine Churches and Upper Stowe. But then again they are strange folk that live west of the A5 ...






I'm guessing this is the first example of a double sign ?


----------



## Vantage (3 Mar 2019)

Katherine said:


> No signs in Dunham apart from the Dunham Massey park itself.
> I'll have to ride further afield, probably in the easter hols.



There's a wrought iron Dunham sign here @Katherine . If you go to satelite view you'll see an X on the corner of the B5160 and an unnamed one way lane.
Never been to it personally and I'm not sure if it counts as a sign in the traditional sense but might be worth a shot. I was going to blag it myself but I went for something a bit closer.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (3 Mar 2019)

Does anyone know Frecheville in Sheffield? I’ve looked on every road around there on Google Maps Streetview and cannot find a sign! The same goes for Hollinsend nearby, but I’ve found a church with the name which I suppose is a suitable alternative.


----------



## Mr Celine (3 Mar 2019)

If any CCers doing this challenge are looking for a K and are in or near Oxfordshire could you try Kingston Bagpuize?

I don't know why, but ever since seeing that name on a signpost it just makes me


----------



## Katherine (3 Mar 2019)

Vantage said:


> There's a wrought iron Dunham sign here @Katherine . If you go to satelite view you'll see an X on the corner of the B5160 and an unnamed one way lane.
> Never been to it personally and I'm not sure if it counts as a sign in the traditional sense but might be worth a shot. I was going to blag it myself but I went for something a bit closer.


Thank you ! I have been up that lane once but it's narrow. I'll definitely go that way next time. 
We turned left from Woodhouse Lane into School Ln.


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Mar 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> If any CCers doing this challenge are looking for a K and are in or near Oxfordshire could you try Kingston Bagpuize?
> 
> I don't know why, but ever since seeing that name on a signpost it just makes me


Cycled through there many times.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (4 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Does anyone know Frecheville in Sheffield? I’ve looked on every road around there on Google Maps Streetview and cannot find a sign! The same goes for Hollinsend nearby, but I’ve found a church with the name which I suppose is a suitable alternative.


I've discovered Frecheville Community Centre so that should be a viable alternative for a lack of signage.


----------



## iandg (4 Mar 2019)

wicker man said:


> B****r, Irongray's an area not a village, no sign - gets out maps



Forgot about Islesteps


----------



## johnblack (4 Mar 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> View attachment 455735
> 
> 
> ?


I used to live in Tiffield, 3 streets, a pub and a borstal, happy days.


----------



## rugby bloke (4 Mar 2019)

johnblack said:


> I used to live in Tiffield, 3 streets, a pub and a borstal, happy days.


We nearly bought a house there until we were tempted by the bright lights of Northampton !


----------



## johnblack (4 Mar 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> We nearly bought a house there until we were tempted by the bright lights of Northampton !


Well it does have shops and stuff, I can see the attraction.


----------



## flake99please (4 Mar 2019)

Just seen this thread. I will set myself an additional challenge of sub 50 mile round trip for the towns/villages. Should be able to manage a fair bit this way.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Mar 2019)

I'm becoming a little frustrated. There are too many villages that do not have boundary signs! 

I've got two places not too far away from me beginning with the letter 'I' - Inkersall and Intake, the former in Derbyshire, the latter in South Yorkshire. Neither have boundary signs according to Google Maps Streetview!! There is a farm in Inkersall with a sign that reads:
Inkersall 
(picture of cow)
Inkersall Farm​I may have to use this one.

PS I apologise for all the exclamation marks. Start getting worried if you see *three* at the end of a sentence. If I get to *five*, you know I'm ready for my white coat with the very long arms that tie conveniently at the back.


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5556402, member: 9609"]down into england for a W
View attachment 455903
[/QUOTE]

That sign looks superimposed it's that clean


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Mar 2019)

I'm thinking of only allowing myself one sign per ride and I'm trying not to use any byes from now on, that way it will stretch it out a bit

Only time will tell though


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Mar 2019)

Since I started the new part time job, I haven't had time and/or the weather has been shite. Next week I start a different part time job and probably wont have any time then, so it's going to be a while before I finish if at all.


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Since I started the new part time job, I haven't had time and/or the weather has been shite. Next week I start a different part time job and probably wont have any time then, so it's going to be a while before I finish if at all.



It's the problem I have, time is always short. I take my bike with me if I'm working away anyway so maybe some random places coming up


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> That sign looks superimposed it's that clean



It gets a regular wash (rain) and dry (wind) in that location.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Mar 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> U's are a bit of a rarity in Northants so it was a good excuse to get out for a longer ride on Saturday morning. The weather was distinctly seasonal at the start of the ride but steadily improved.44 miles ridden and more than 2,000 ft of climbing - despite taking an easy roll back along the river through town.
> 
> View attachment 455734
> 
> ...



That bottom one begins with S


----------



## rugby bloke (8 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That bottom one begins with S


I know, a bit confusing with the pictures. Stoke Bruerne is my S, Upper Stowe is my U - despite being on a sign with Stowe Nine Churches ....


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Mar 2019)

A utility ride today enabled me to blag an R. Took the BSA Tour de France seeing as the roads were dry, bike no.4 @Oldfentiger . I could’ve got an S too today, but I thought I’d save that for the day I go and get a T.


----------



## Mr Celine (9 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5560480, member: 9609"].....and there are no "EX" anywhere near me.
[/QUOTE]

Only local place I can think of that contains an X is Maxton.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2019)

25 down 1 to go:






Yes that is another village sign in the background, there is also another on the other side of the road. I guess they like you to know where you are


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> I'm becoming a little frustrated. There are too many villages that do not have boundary signs!
> 
> I've got two places not too far away from me beginning with the letter 'I' - Inkersall and Intake, the former in Derbyshire, the latter in South Yorkshire. Neither have boundary signs according to Google Maps Streetview!! There is a farm in Inkersall with a sign that reads:
> Inkersall
> ...


Ignore me, I've re read your post properly


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (9 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Ignore me, I've re read your post properly


Er.. OK...


----------



## Aravis (9 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 25 down 1 to go:





Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm doing it properly


What was your EX?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2019)

Aravis said:


> What was your EX?


Exton


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Mar 2019)

Aravis said:


> What was your EX?



View attachment 454110


View attachment 454111


View attachment 454112


----------



## 13 rider (10 Mar 2019)

A short ride this morning due to the weather  but had plans for S and T both near home . Got to Swithland to realise I'd left my phone/camera at home .At least there near home and not 40 miles away


----------



## TeeShot (10 Mar 2019)

Thank you @User9609 for such an entertaining thread. Today was my first solo outing for weeks so I took the opportunity to get started. Finishing may be years away!!!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 25 down 1 to go:
> 
> View attachment 456578
> 
> ...



Great stuff , suspect your Z will be ahead of me as my nearest Z is up your way.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Great stuff , suspect your Z will be ahead of me as my nearest Z is up your way.



44 mile round trip, or only 38 if I do it on the way to work


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Mar 2019)

Definitely challenging weather on Saturday morning. I was already out of my comfort zone with the 40 mph gusts and that was before the hail started. A couple of big sideways moments when I thought I was heading to Northampton General. Having said that, when you were out of the wind and in the sun it was really very pleasant. Thanks to this thread I am out on my bike on days when I would have given it a miss. I've parked my V until I can have a jolly down to London, so just picked up my W today:


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Mar 2019)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 456817
> Thank you @User9609 for such an entertaining thread. Today was my first solo outing for weeks so I took the opportunity to get started. Finishing may be years away!!!


Better late than never, you will soon be planning routes to pick up multiple signs on a single ride !


----------



## iandg (15 Mar 2019)

Windy schlep out to Johnstonbridge for a J and a diversion through Kirkton for a K on the way home. Noticed in the nick of time that the Kirkton village boundary is the point where villagers stop using their 'little black doggy bags'


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5568686, member: 9609"]It was originally inspired by the Agatha Christie's ABC Murders that was on TV at Xmas - I guess visiting villages and murdering people would be against site rules so thought I would settle for a photo instead.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Mar 2019)

Think my Z with be the longest gap ever since Y. Might plan a train / cycle ride for three weeks time if weather looks ok.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Mar 2019)

Finally bagged S and T today after forgetting my phone on my last attempt . Just did a quick 45 mins before the wind really gets up








A really tall sign !


----------



## 13 rider (17 Mar 2019)

Grabbed U today 




Now faced with the decision of bypass V or commit to a 150 mile ride or wait until July while I'm in Cornwall


----------



## steverob (17 Mar 2019)

After three weekends in a row where I've set out on the bike with the intention of bagging some more village signs and returned home empty each time (various reasons, from tiredness, to mechanical, to basic laziness to be honest), I finally have moved my count on and added N, O, P and Q to my list. As the last three on that list were also the ones that @CarlP did, I tried to make sure I photographed different signs to him, just to keep things fresh!













North Marston



__ steverob
__ 17 Mar 2019


















Oving



__ steverob
__ 17 Mar 2019


















Pitchcott



__ steverob
__ 17 Mar 2019


















Quainton



__ steverob
__ 17 Mar 2019






I do like the fact that despite the Pitchcott sign asking people to "Please drive carefully", someone has still managed to hit it with their car!

You will see that all of the sign photos were taken with a lovely blue sky in the background - this did not last! About ten miles after leaving Quainton, with an "R" village my next target, the sky got very dark and it started to rain, which then quickly progressed to hail! This was over fairly quickly as I only got the edge of the storm, but despite turning back towards home, unfortunately the clouds carried on following me and after another ten miles they caught up again and this time I caught it full on and had a proper hail storm which meant I had to stop cycling, as it was actually quite dangerous (low visibility on a busy road, not to mention the hail stinging my face). Once it had stopped I decided that I wasn't going to push it and would leave the "R" for another day - plus I'd already done 50 miles and didn't feel like adding on another (almost) 10 in wet clothes.


----------



## iandg (17 Mar 2019)

L is for Lochfoot and Long Haul Trucker 

Heading back to Stornoway tomorrow, an M and an N not too far from town but O will have to wait until my next trip back to Dumfries - Orinsay is the only O I can think of on the island and there's no sign that I remember.


----------



## Vantage (18 Mar 2019)

Finally got my F.


----------



## craigwend (18 Mar 2019)

86 mile round trip and if I ever go there again it will be too soon ... Mega thanks to @Soltydog for navigating and the ride


----------



## EltonFrog (18 Mar 2019)

craigwend said:


> 86 mile round trip and if I ever go there again it will be too soon ... Mega thanks to @Soltydog for navigating and the ride
> View attachment 458089


Great commitment though, well done.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Mar 2019)

As lots of villages have ornamental signs I decided to look for these. Unfortunately if you photograph them with a bike they come out quite small and not legible. They are:

Addington Village - _Not_ New Addington, goodness me no!
Biggin Hill, also famous for having a sign saying "Lycra Louts Not Welcome Here"
Cudham - this used to have an ornamental sign, but it was removed for renovation in 2017,
Downe - Home of Charles Darwin
Edenbridge
Fordcombe
Groombridge
Hartfield
Ide Hill - Doesn't have a fancy sign






Next up J
This could be a problem, there aren't many Js in my area.


----------



## TeeShot (18 Mar 2019)

Having got off the mark last week I managed to add B, C & D today. A 48 mile round trip, mostly in the rain. Not many E’s around here so my next post may be some time away.


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Mar 2019)

craigwend said:


> 86 mile round trip and if I ever go there again it will be too soon ... Mega thanks to @Soltydog for navigating and the ride
> View attachment 458089


Top ride. Its amazing how the distribution of letters varies across the country.


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> As lots of villages have ornamental signs I decided to look for these. Unfortunately if you photograph them with a bike they come out quite small and not legible. They are:
> 
> Addington Village - _Not_ New Addington, goodness me no!
> Biggin Hill, also famous for having a sign saying "Lycra Louts Not Welcome Here"
> ...


Nice idea. I do like an ornamental sign. Good to see you escaped the warm welcome offered in Biggin Hill ....


----------



## Mr Celine (19 Mar 2019)

Jeddart's Here! 

......was the ancient battle cry of the men of Jedburgh.







In the modern vernacular 'Royal Burgh' means an insignificant place with a large chip on its shoulder. 
There have been no royal burghs in Scotland since local government reform in 1975. Jedburgh was also at one time the county town of Roxburgh and still has a courthouse which occasionally hosts the high court, but it was long since passed in importance and population by Hawick and latterly by Kelso and Melrose. Jedburgh's current claim to fame is being the location of Europe's largest coat hanger factory. Its days are probably numbered due to the rise of internet shopping and also Br*xit.


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Mar 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> Hawick and latterly by Kelso and Melrose.


Great memories of watching the highlights of these teams on Rugby Special. Such a shame that they were left behind by the professional game.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Mar 2019)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 458145
> View attachment 458146
> View attachment 458147
> Having got off the mark last week I managed to add B, C & D today. A 48 mile round trip, mostly in the rain. Not many E’s around here so my next post may be some time away.



Surely that is a G?


----------



## TeeShot (19 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Surely that is a G?


I did wonder. I’ll find another B. Does that mean I need to repeat C ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2019)

TeeShot said:


> I did wonder. I’ll find another B. Does that mean I need to repeat C ?



'fraid so - another excuse for a ride


----------



## Aravis (20 Mar 2019)

With a Q on one side of the Severn estuary and a V on the other, there was clearly potential for a productive day. The U was hard to find, but it was there - far too time spent searching on Street View, not that anyone's complaining. 

An early start:






The next few line up quite well, with an S-bend to put them in the right order:










Economy of effort here (see what I did?):










Over the big bridge and up a big hill to secure the elusive V:






And rolling back towards Gloucester there's a convenient W:






Then up to Warwickshire for something truly X-rated:






On the way back the sun finally came out!


----------



## TeeShot (20 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> 'fraid so - another excuse for a ride



No problem. I only did it for a bit of mischief really. Some of you may remember several years ago, the residents of Great Budworth kicked up a stink about "Lycra Louts" speeding through their village. A national paper got wind of this and did a piece on it. Speeding cyclist, shouting, swearing, littering and urinating in public was the drift of the article. Now our club ride through the village several times a year. It's approached by riding up a fairly steep hill, by the time we get to the centre of the village most of us can hardly speak, let alone shout and most of us would be overtaken by someone walking briskly. Maybe I'll use it for my G, we'll see, so many choices


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Mar 2019)

TeeShot said:


> No problem. I only did it for a bit of mischief really. Some of you may remember several years ago, the residents of Great Budworth kicked up a stink about "Lycra Louts" speeding through their village. A national paper got wind of this and did a piece on it. Speeding cyclist, shouting, swearing, littering and urinating in public was the drift of the article. Now our club ride through the village several times a year. It's approached by riding up a fairly steep hill, by the time we get to the centre of the village most of us can hardly speak, let alone shout and most of us would be overtaken by someone walking briskly. Maybe I'll use it for my G, we'll see, so many choices


Interesting that we have _two _villages who have complained about Lycra Louts: Great Budworth and Biggin Hill

I think we should get extra points ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Mar 2019)

Surely it is the fat farkers who speed through the village?


----------



## Aravis (20 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Interesting that we have _two _villages who have complained about Lycra Louts: Great Budworth and Biggin Hill
> 
> I think we should get extra points ...


Visiting Exhall yesterday had a touch of surreality. A tiny village that's found such fame recently amongst an online bunch of lycra warriors, concocting plans to terrorise their quiet backwater in the coming months. I'm sure they're blissfully unaware. Would they welcome us if they knew, or cower in fear?

I was idly hoping I might bump into someone for a chance conversation. Maybe there's a cycling nut in the village who'd welcome us all for a cup of tea. For a moment it looked as though it could happen as there was a gentleman walking past the sign as I rode up. He grunted something about being startled and disappeared on the left. Possibly just as well as I was worried someone might complain about me trampling on the newly-manicured grass around the sign, but there was no other way of getting the bike in the shot. I don't think I left any lasting damage.

The sign at the western end is newer, scruffier affair, and looks as though it will soon be enveloped in stinging nettles:







Much kudos to anyone who takes on the hill out of the village to the east.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Mar 2019)

Aravis said:


> Visiting Exhall yesterday had a touch of surreality.


I have Exceat (Sussex) or Exted (Kent) in my plans. Not sure if either has a sign. But that's a long way off. I'm currently considering routes to Jaywick (Essex) or Jevington (Sussex) 

There's also Jury's Gap (Kent) but I've cycled through there a few times and have a distinct memory of there being absolutely nothing there.


----------



## Spinney (20 Mar 2019)

F today, easy one quite near home.




Alveston, Berkeley, Cromhall, Dunkirk, Easton Grey, Falfield


----------



## Vantage (21 Mar 2019)

Got a few in today... 




















I wasn't too keen on getting that last one tbh. I can almost see the the Mail headline now...
The closest j besides that is in frickin yorkshishire millions of miles away.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Mar 2019)

I've not read all the thread ...

I'm sure you've already discussed this to death, but do we have any rules and regulations for this or is it very much "do it as you see fit". And if we do, are they being enforced and argued about? Or are we one big happy fambly?

Out of concern about falling foul of the rules I did mine on Sunday in strict order. This involved riding from Cudham to Downe, then doubling back to Cudham. This involved going down and back up a 20+% hill and up and back down another nasty hill. It would have been so much easier to do Downe before Cudham. Or is it OK to go out of order within a ride?

The OP says boundary signs only, but I've unilaterally decided that ornamental village signs are better, and a number of people are using all sorts of stuff so I guess it's pretty laissez-faire.

Not that it really matters as I've already decided what my own personal rules for this challenge are.


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've not read all the thread ...
> 
> I'm sure you've already discussed this to death, but do we have any rules and regulations for this or is it very much "do it as you see fit". And if we do, are they being enforced and argued about? Or are we one big happy fambly?
> 
> ...


----------



## Vantage (21 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not that it really matters as I've already decided what my own personal rules for this challenge are.



Within reason, that's what I'm doing.
User9609 specifically said there are no hard and fast rules and that the challenges aim was to get folk out cycling. It was agreed that afaik border signs are required but that as not every town, village etc has these, alternatives including railway stations, schools, farms and some degree of imagination are ok. I'm thinking they have to be in alphabetical order though or it wouldn't be the ABC thread, but the ACB or something thread.
If the rules were too strict I think the whole thing would lose some of its appeal.


----------



## Aravis (21 Mar 2019)

@Dogtrousers I certainly recommend flicking through the whole thread, if only to view a lot of interesting pictures folks were proud to post. There also might be a few interesting comments along the way. Not mine of course...

I don't think @User9609 envisaged serious competition along the lines of the monthly challenges, with strictly applied rules. But in some ways A-Z lends itself to that and at times it's teetered on a tightrope, causing a little tension. 

For my part I've wanted to keep it completely pure, with boundary signs only and no byes, and if I can't find a bona fide boundary sign I look somewhere else. There've been some major disappointments! I've also avoided U-turns, though I have used a couple of "lollipops". That's my decision, but I think the sequencing within a ride is regarded as non-negotiable. Remove that and it's a completely different game - it's amazing how the commonest letters often refuse to appear in the areas you want them. And I seem to recall that Ds are less common than you might think.

Seeking out signs on Street View is all part of the fun. After a while you get a feel for where they might be, and nothing beats finally spotting one at the fifth attempt.


----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2019)

Vantage said:


> Got a few in today...
> 
> View attachment 458575
> 
> ...




I have a few of those ear marked on my list!
You will think I'm copying you when I finally get back to Dunham and can carry on with the challenge. 

Bet I know where you are going for K!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've not read all the thread ...
> 
> I'm sure you've already discussed this to death, but do we have any rules and regulations for this or is it very much "do it as you see fit". And if we do, are they being enforced and argued about? Or are we one big happy fambly?
> 
> ...



Strictly in order; EX for X; if no boundary sign then another sign showing the place are the rules I am working to, (though I've only had to do this once)


----------



## TeeShot (21 Mar 2019)

Having fallen at the second hurdle with my B, (Great Budworth) I set off today for a 30 mile trip around Holmes Chapel and Sanbach. I managed to collect B, C, D and E. The only F around here is Frodsham I think, so that’s going to have to wait a while.


----------



## TeeShot (21 Mar 2019)

Clearly I need a tip as to how to get my pictures in the right order. Apologies


----------



## Vantage (21 Mar 2019)

Katherine said:


> Bet I know where you are going for K!



I thought about aiming for Knutsford at first but my little wussy legs aren't up to that sort of mileage yet. Can't say I'm looking forward to Kearsley. It's not exactly surrounded by quaint little leafy lanes 

However, I passed by not 1, but 2 Culcheth signs today! 
I also see you were thinking about Daisy Hill? There's a rail station there


----------



## Katherine (21 Mar 2019)

Vantage said:


> Can't say I'm looking forward to Kearsley. It's not exactly surrounded by quaint little leafy lanes


Good luck!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've not read all the thread ...
> 
> I'm sure you've already discussed this to death, but do we have any rules and regulations for this or is it very much "do it as you see fit". And if we do, are they being enforced and argued about? Or are we one big happy fambly?
> 
> ...



My personal rule was that they could be out of sequence within a single ride but that you must capture a consecutive set of letters in that ride. No banking letters in advance. So for instance if I rode past an R I would have to wait till I did a ride with Q. Not taking a photo in advance and using it later. All my signs are boundary signs.

I just have Z left and have done all my rides from the house. Z is is too far away for that unless I do a two day ride with a tent etc. So I may get the train for that or indeed a ride from home camping on way back may be an option. There is a Z farm within a day ride but I am ignoring that as I want a full set of village signs.


----------



## Aravis (22 Mar 2019)

My nearest V and Y are next to each other, and I think it's possible to see the boundary signs for both from the same spot. From there, the nearest EX is 55 miles away. So allowing letters to be out of sequence within a ride is looking like a big concession, potentially anyway.

BUT ..... on this week's ride, had I wanted to claim the out of sequence Y (Yorkley), I'd still have had to go to Exhall that day, so the ride would've been the same. And if I ever do my 150-mile round trip to Zeals I'll automatically get a Y on the way out, so in the end it would make no difference. How strange.


----------



## Vantage (22 Mar 2019)

Got it! I'm knackered!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2019)

Vantage said:


> Got it! I'm knackered!
> 
> View attachment 458703



That begins with B


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2019)

Aravis said:


> My nearest V and Y are next to each other, and I think it's possible to see the boundary signs for both from the same spot. From there, the nearest EX is 55 miles away. So allowing letters to be out of sequence within a ride is looking like a big concession, potentially anyway.
> 
> BUT ..... on this week's ride, had I wanted to claim the out of sequence Y (Yorkley), I'd still have had to go to Exhall that day, so the ride would've been the same. And if I ever do my 150-mile round trip to Zeals I'll automatically get a Y on the way out, so in the end it would make no difference. How strange.



What about W is that close enough as well?


----------



## Vantage (22 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> That begins with B


Kearsley begins with a B???


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Mar 2019)

Vantage said:


> Kearsley begins with a B???



It was a joke British...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2019)




----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 458806


Very good. Now go back to the beginning and start again.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Very good. Now go back to the beginning and start again.


Tempted


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5577332, member: 9609"]very impressed, what sort of round trip have you made for that ?[/QUOTE]
63 miles, though I could have done it in 44


----------



## Aravis (23 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> What about W is that close enough as well?


Easy to forget. W doesn't affect the calculation, there's Whitecroft adjacent to Yorkley and Viney Hill, Wixford next door to Exhall, plus a few others in between.


----------



## Aravis (23 Mar 2019)

I forgot to mention that one of the spare Ws was this, which I'd been hoping for an excuse to post:


----------



## 13 rider (23 Mar 2019)

Aravis said:


> I forgot to mention that one of the spare Ws was this, which I'd been hoping for an excuse to post:
> 
> View attachment 458842


Childish but that made me


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 458806



Well done that is my finishing village but awaiting suitable day to do it as it will require a train part way to bring it in range.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Well done that is my finishing village but awaiting suitable day to do it as it will require a train part way to bring it in range.



Whereabouts are you travelling from?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Whereabouts are you travelling from?



Hertfordshire. Think I need to get on the Bedford line.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Mar 2019)

Bedford goes all the way to Loughborough which would be your closest station.


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Mar 2019)

Approaching bonnie Kelsae I was convinced that the welcome sign was further on. Anyhow, I stopped to snap it.







The motto under the coat of arms says 'Dae richt fear nocht'. 

For once my memory wasn't playing tricks, the old sign is still there round the corner. 





The sign looks like it has the pox but it's actually covered in stickers.


----------



## Katherine (23 Mar 2019)

Vantage said:


> Got it! I'm knackered!
> View attachment 458703


Well done! 



Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 458806


----------



## iandg (24 Mar 2019)

Another wild day of weather. M is for Marybank (that's me 1/2 way there). The sign for Newmarket has been removed


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Mar 2019)

iandg said:


> Another wild day of weather. M is for Marybank (that's me 1/2 way there). The sign for Newmarket has been removed
> 
> View attachment 459006
> 
> ...



How many can you get on the Island?


----------



## iandg (24 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> How many can you get on the Island?



No I or J in Lewis and Harris (Iochdar in South Uist but would need a ferry).

Orinsay in South Lochs is the only O that I know of (but there's no sign on google street view).

Nowhere beginning with Q that I can recall and don't think there's an X, Y or Z

edit: My I, J, K and L were from Dumfriesshire.


----------



## TeeShot (24 Mar 2019)

Having got my E last week, I knew that F would have to be a trip to Frodsham. Looking ahead I could see the only I In Cheshire is Ince, which is quite close to Frodsham. Found a H and G near by and off I went. As half my rides are van assisted this was no different. So a round trip of 30 miles on the bike yesterday after work. If the use of the van is unacceptable I apologise and will cease to post


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Mar 2019)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 459057
> View attachment 459058
> View attachment 459059
> View attachment 459060
> Having got my E last week, I knew that F would have to be a trip to Frodsham. Looking ahead I could see the only I In Cheshire is Ince, which is quite close to Frodsham. Found a H and G near by and off I went. As half my rides are van assisted this was no different. So a round trip of 30 miles on the bike yesterday after work. If the use of the van is unacceptable I apologise and will cease to post



I use my car sometimes, I don’t have the time to do really long rides, but I always park at 8 miles from my first sign, but that’s just my rule.


----------



## TeeShot (24 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> I use my car sometimes, I don’t have the time to do really long rides, but I always park at 8 miles from my first sign, but that’s just my rule.


Thank you. I have similar rules


----------



## rugby bloke (24 Mar 2019)

CarlP said:


> Very good. Now go back to the beginning and start again.


Impressive, our 1st Z.


----------



## Katherine (24 Mar 2019)

D is for Dunham Massey. 






I can't believe that I've ridden past this post so many times yet had forgotten about it until we came round the corner. 
"I'll catch you up" I shouted.

Astley Green. Boothstown. Croft. Dunham Massey.


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Mar 2019)

Only just come across this challenge, so I'm a bit of a late starter.
The wind had died down a little, so I went out and bagged my A, B and C. Had time not been getting on I could also have got D-for-Datchworth.
J-for-Jaywick Sands is my nearest one, and that's about 50-odd miles away, so I might have to get a bit creative with that...

Just give me a second while I upload some photos (again!)












Finally!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> Only just come across this challenge, so I'm a bit of a late starter.
> The wind had died down a little, so I went out and bagged my A, B and C. Had time not been getting on I could also have got D-for-Datchworth.
> J-for-Jaywick Sands is my nearest one, and that's about 50-odd miles away, so I might have to get a bit creative with that...
> 
> Just give me a second while I upload some photos (again!)



Jasper Green just beyond Dunmow is nearer.


----------



## Spinney (25 Mar 2019)

G today!




Alveston, Berkeley, Cromhall, Dunkirk, Easton Grey, Falfield, Gloucester


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Mar 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> Only just come across this challenge, so I'm a bit of a late starter.
> The wind had died down a little, so I went out and bagged my A, B and C. Had time not been getting on I could also have got D-for-Datchworth.
> J-for-Jaywick Sands is my nearest one, and that's about 50-odd miles away, so I might have to get a bit creative with that...
> 
> ...



In case you haven't noticed , look at the letters I posted for a clue as to your nearest ones.


----------



## iandg (25 Mar 2019)

Newmarket sign removed on the approach from Stornoway but still there on the Barvas side


----------



## iandg (25 Mar 2019)

iandg said:


> No I or J in Lewis and Harris (Iochdar in South Uist but would need a ferry).
> 
> Orinsay in South Lochs is the only O that I know of (but there's no sign on google street view).
> 
> ...



Remembered there's a Quidinish in South Harris on the Golden Road.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Mar 2019)

Quick spin up to D-for-Datchworth this morning. I left Stevenage via the Hertford Road and then skirted Knebworth on the climb up to Datchworth.
The Old Post Office has changed from a tea room to a coffee shop, so I'll have to try that next time I'm passing.
Back down the hill to Bragbury End, then back home.
Next it's E-for-somewhere - Edworth, Eyworth, Epping or Earith. That'll probably be Sundays ride.


----------



## redflightuk (28 Mar 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> Only just come across this challenge, so I'm a bit of a late starter.
> The wind had died down a little, so I went out and bagged my A, B and C. Had time not been getting on I could also have got D-for-Datchworth.
> J-for-Jaywick Sands is my nearest one, and that's about 50-odd miles away, so I might have to get a bit creative with that...
> 
> ...



Jack's Hatch near Harlow will be my J when I eventually get back into the challenge(hopefully this weekend).


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Mar 2019)

Oooh - I hadn't seen that one!


----------



## TeeShot (28 Mar 2019)

A glorious day in Cheshire for a bit of ABC bagging. My mate Dave and I started from the outskirts of Knutsford and did a loop of 37 miles to bag 7 letters. As the crow flies the distance between the two that were farthest apart was only 8 miles, and that’s only because I told Dave we had to go up Artists Lane to get 3 of the letters. We need the practice!!


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Mar 2019)

I do like your J. It's a bit far away for me...


----------



## Aravis (28 Mar 2019)

A late change of plan today sent me well off my usual patch. I was always heading for a Y, but not this one. The pussy cat clearly wonders what on earth I'm doing.:






I have a nice-looking 300km Audax route taking me to Zeals, but I don't think I'll be doing that before May - if at all.


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Mar 2019)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 459678
> View attachment 459676
> View attachment 459677
> View attachment 459682
> ...


That's a really interesting collection of village names, nice one.


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Mar 2019)

Aravis said:


> A late change of plan today sent me well off my usual patch. I was always heading for a Y, but not this one. The pussy cat clearly wonders what on earth I'm doing.:
> 
> View attachment 459713
> 
> ...


That's going to be my Y as well, although it will be a considerably shorter ride !


----------



## Aravis (29 Mar 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> That's going to be my Y as well, although it will be a considerably shorter ride !


It was a one wayer!

Was this your Q as well? I didn't need the picture, but I did need a stop:


----------



## rugby bloke (29 Mar 2019)

Aravis said:


> It was a one wayer!
> 
> Was this your Q as well? I didn't need the picture, but I did need a stop:
> 
> View attachment 459745


Indeed so. I think I may have seen you riding through my village, about 4 ish, I'm guessing you were on your way to Yardley.


----------



## Aravis (29 Mar 2019)

That sounds highly possible! Blue shirt, yellow cap. From Quinton I crossed the Newport Pagnell road after Preston Deanery at about 3.45pm, and approached Yardley via Castle Ashby. Very pretty, and I'd never been there before, even though I've been visiting my parents in law in Horton for almost 30 years.


----------



## TeeShot (29 Mar 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> That's a really interesting collection of village names, nice one.


Thank you. 
Prestbury is probably the only village in the sense of shops, houses, pubs restaurants etc...
The others are more just rural areas with a few houses scattered here and there. I’ve no idea why there’s a sign for Kermincham, there’s nothing there but fields, maybe a farm or two. 
Now Q is going to slow my progress down a bit. OS maps and street view here I come!!


----------



## Katherine (29 Mar 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> That's a really interesting collection of village names, nice one.


And they're lovely to ride through too. 
I've not had the fitness to get that far since last summer.


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Mar 2019)

Road bike shakedown after w*rk and I managed to bag three letters on one of my more common circuits.












There was another M nearby but I didn't want to risk @rugby bloke mentioning the goal post thieves.
I finished up at Newstead which is reputed to be the oldest continuously inhabited settlement in Scotland.






Edit: just noticed that autocorrect had changed Newstead to newsread.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Mar 2019)

Off to bag a few more this morning. I drove to the Park&Ride at Longstanton, parked and went for a ride.
Up the B1050, past some swans and a few riverboats, to E-for Earith.





The eagle-eyed might notice the different bike - that's my Dynatech 401Ti singlespeed.
Titanium top and downtubes, the rest is steel, and it's all glued together. What could possibly go wrong?
Continued onwards to St Ives, where the siren call of Greggs was inviting me with coffee and a bacon roll.
Suitably refreshed, I took the Guided Busway cycle path towards the nature reserve, and turned off towards F-for Fen Drayton.





Up to Swavesey and back on the guided busway, and back to the car. About a 20-ish mile ride.
I'm liking this challenge so far


----------



## steverob (30 Mar 2019)

Glorious weather today, first time out in shorts this year and a whole bunch of villages just ready to have their photos taken in the sunshine!













Rowsham



__ steverob
__ 30 Mar 2019





Tough one to stop to get - very busy main road and very little space on the verge.













Stewkley



__ steverob
__ 30 Mar 2019





This village was originally meant to be knocked down to be London's third airport, but eventually they chose Stansted. Also has a claim on being the longest continuous village street in England.













Thornborough



__ steverob
__ 30 Mar 2019





Just in case this village didn't have a sign, I'd hedged my bets as my ride also took me through Thornton just a few miles later.













Upper Weald



__ steverob
__ 30 Mar 2019





Between here and Verney Junction I actually went through two "W" towns/villages, but not to worry, because I knew there was another on my way home.













Verney Junction



__ steverob
__ 30 Mar 2019





Possibly the smallest hamlet I've been through on this entire set of rides that has signs at both ends. Barely a handful of houses here. Yet some places triple the size don't have signs at all.













Waddesdon



__ steverob
__ 30 Mar 2019





Surprised, but happy to see a sign on the way into the village - wasn't one shown on StreetView, so had thought I was going to have to go through and turn around to get the sign on exiting. Glad I didn't have to after all!

All of which leaves me with just Y and Z left to get (not going to do an Ex for X). Y is do-able, although it will be a 50-60 mile round trip - got two options, one in Oxfordshire, one in Northamptonshire, both about equal distance from me. Z however would be a 100 mile one-way trip and a very awkward train journey home - nothing direct, would have to go via that there London, which means at least 3-4 hours to get back on top of the 7-8 to get there on the bike.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Mar 2019)

steverob said:


> Glorious weather today, first time out in shorts this year and a whole bunch of villages just ready to have their photos taken in the sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For Z you can jump on the train at Bedford go up to Loughborough and do Zouch.

Is your Y Yelvertoft?


----------



## steverob (31 Mar 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> For Z you can jump on the train at Bedford go up to Loughborough and do Zouch.
> 
> Is your Y Yelvertoft?



"Y" would be Yarnton (Oxon) or Yardley Gobion (Northants). Yardley Gobion I've been to before so I'm familiar with how best to get there (and trying to avoid riding on the A5 and A508 in the process), while Yarnton I haven't so I've got to work out a safe route (the A44 being the one to avoid this time), but it does open up the possibility for new VeloViewer tiles.

Hadn't considered Bedford as a possible station stopoff. 65-75 mile round trip to there depending on route, then add another 10 to go from Loughborough to Zouch and back (or carry on to East Midlands Parkway perhaps?)


----------



## redflightuk (31 Mar 2019)

Just one today.




weather, work, mechanicals and illness have all been stopping me over the last couple of months but i'm getting back UpTo speed now.


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Mar 2019)

Today's ride knocked another three off.
I went out through Redcoats Green and St Ippolyts, and then into G for Gosmore.




The back wheel sunk into theundergrowth somewhat!
Carried on along to H for Hitchin.




and carried on through to I for Ickleford.




Having bagsied the sign I then went back to Hitchin for breakfast.
Today was on the blue Ribble - this bike used to have drop bars on it and 10-speed 105. I don't get on so well with drop bars these days, so I've now got flat bars, a compact chainset and 12-30 8 speed cassette. The drop bars are now on my singlespeed, which has a rather upright stem and is OK for shortish rides.
I'm going to have to park J for a while, but I should be able to bag K fairly soon. My dentist is in Knebworth...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Mar 2019)

I am thinking we all ought to wait for others to catch up. Then one day in the summer we can arrange that we will all meet up at Zouch then go for a pub lunch. I know there's a few in Hertfordshire so we could probably pool transport / lifts to get close enough for a ride everyone could manage. I have French ride end of August but otherwise most other weekends are not filled from mid June onwards.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Mar 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I am thinking we all ought to wait for others to catch up. Then one day in the summer we can arrange that we will all meet up at Zouch then go for a pub lunch. I know there's a few in Hertfordshire so we could probably pool transport / lifts to get close enough. I have French ride end of August but otherwise most other weekends are not filled.



I like the idea of that but if anyone wants to meet up for a day trip to Zeal’s, I’d be up for that.


----------



## Katherine (31 Mar 2019)

I'll be visiting Zennor in August!!
... Which will keep me busy until then.

Because I can do F tomorrow and only had a half hour yesterday to do E, I had a ride around Ellenbrook looking for signs. I think the sign in the first picture might have said Ellenbrook at one point. The community think of themselves as a village. The other signs show the school the residents association, the Co op and the church.


----------



## Mr Celine (31 Mar 2019)

There's only two Os locally that I can think of, Oxnam and Oxton and coincidentally both have the second letter X. I have a more cunning plan for X but you'll have to wait for that. Here is Oxton. 





I can do P and Q in one ride but P is 20 miles away but Q is another 20 miles beyond that. I'll need to up the fitness a bit before tackling an 80 miler, or compromise on the 'all rides start and finish at home'.


----------



## Katherine (1 Apr 2019)

F is for Four Lane Ends 






Astley Green. Boothstown. Croft. Dunham Massey. Ellenbrook.


----------



## Vantage (2 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> F is for Four Lane Ends
> 
> View attachment 460469
> 
> ...



Never in a million years did I think there'd be a sign for that.
Nice find 

What happened to your spd's?


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2019)

Vantage said:


> Never in a million years did I think there'd be a sign for that.



I didn't really have to find it because I pass it to get to Pilates, and club rides go through there to get to Rivington and Haigh Hall.

In fact, I am not sure how to find signs on Google maps. So far, I have just been riding around an area looking for the sign. But when I start going further afield that won't really be practical.



Vantage said:


> What happened to your spd's?



Different bike.
My BTwin needs a tweek, something wrong with the front mech.
Still got toe clips on the Galaxy. I have got some reversable pedals to put on at some point.


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2019)

Golborne and Haydock 












Astley Green. Boothstown. Croft. Dunham Massey. Ellenbrook. Four Lane Ends.


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2019)

So, before I go through Knutsford on Friday, how do I find where the signs are on the map?


----------



## Aravis (3 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> So, before I go through Knutsford on Friday, how do I find where the signs are on the map?


Hi Katherine. I'm not aware of any particularly clever method.

What I do is to go to mapstreetview.com, pick a spot on my intended approach road which I hope is far enough out, and shuffle inwards until I find what I'm looking for:






They're easy to miss, even when they're as bold as this one, which I found on my second pass. It generally pays not to rush.


----------



## TeeShot (3 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> So, before I go through Knutsford on Friday, how do I find where the signs are on the map?


Which road will you be approaching Knutsford on @Katherine ?


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2019)

TeeShot said:


> Which road will you be approaching Knutsford on @Katherine ?


Probably through Tatton Park.


----------



## TeeShot (3 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Probably through Tatton Park.


If you come from the Rostherne direction into the park, I can’t find any Knutsford signs. Once you exit the park, you’re already in the town!!
So next question, which way will you leave Knutsford?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Apr 2019)

If you go on open street map and query features the administrative boundary will come up. The signs will be on or near that boundary. You'll need to have Streetview open as well to look at the equivalent points for the signs.


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2019)

TeeShot said:


> If you come from the Rostherne direction into the park, I can’t find any Knutsford signs. Once you exit the park, you’re already in the town!!
> So next question, which way will you leave Knutsford?


Left on B5085 Knutsford Rd.
But I will do any necessary loops!


----------



## TeeShot (3 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Left on B5085 Knutsford Rd.
> But I will do any necessary loops!


Perfect. As you head out of town you will go down a dip to some lights, after you go up the other side this will be on your right


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Apr 2019)

Knutsford city limits!


----------



## Katherine (3 Apr 2019)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 460603
> 
> Perfect. As you head out of town you will go down a dip to some lights, after you go up the other side this will be on your right


Thank you!


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2019)

Irlam. [no J] Knutsford. Lowton. Mosley Common.
The first 2 involved crossing fast roads to get to the sign.









I thought you'd like the shot with the plane coming into Manchester Airport.
















Astley Green. Boothstown. Croft. Dunham Massey. Ellenbrook. Four Lane Ends. Golborne. Haydock.


----------



## Katherine (6 Apr 2019)

Thanks for your help everyone.
Half way and one bye.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Apr 2019)

I'm leaving J for a bit, but I have today done K-for-Knebworth.
Bit of a short ride, this one, as Knebworth is quite nearby and I'd actually just nipped out to get some shampoo.
I don't think a ten mile ride to get to a shop a mile away is in any way unreasonable.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> Thanks for your help everyone.
> Half way and one bye.



Thought you might have gone for Jodrell Bank


----------



## Katherine (7 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Thought you might have gone for Jodrell Bank


I hadn't thought of that !


----------



## Houthakker (7 Apr 2019)

Well after a long break managed to get D and E today. The E wasn't the one i had in mind when I set out but Eaves didn;t seem to have a sign, church, station or anything I could use. Shame really as I could have got an F as well if it had. Got FGH and I planned but can't seem to find a J in Lancashire! Didn't want to use up a bye that early but if that must be....
Think I might be looking at th rest of the year at this rate.
Dutton near Ribchester


----------



## Katherine (8 Apr 2019)

N is for:





There is 0.3 miles between the 2 signs - you can almost see one from the other, but it is a hamlet with a few houses on the A6 and a couple of lanes leading off.

Astley Green. Boothstown. Croft. Dunham Massey. Ellenbrook. Four Lane Ends. Golborne. Haydock. Irlam. Knutsford. Lowton. Mosley Common.


----------



## Aravis (8 Apr 2019)

As it's going to be a few weeks before I can visit a Z, today I picked up the Y I'd been intending to get before my foray further afield. In the spirit of this challenge, in particular the motivation to ride to places previously unvisited, this was quite important:






The village sits on a promontory in the upper Coln valley, breathtaking even today, in the heart of the Cotswolds. I should have ridden there last month on the _Cider with Rosie_ Audax, but it was far too windy that day for this delicate flower. Fired by the A-Z challenge I've now put that right. The heavy rain stopped long enough for the picture, after which I hauled myself up the ramp in the background to find that Yanworth has a decorative sign in the centre, not so common around here:






I'll be back.


----------



## TeeShot (8 Apr 2019)

Today I rode out of one country and into another, all in the quest of continuing the ABC challenge!!
Having got my P in Prestbury a couple of weeks ago, I knew Q was going to be more tricky. From home in south Manchester, Queensferry in Flintshire seemed my best bet. So I’m then pawing over my OS map and looking at street view to see if I can bag a few more letters. I drove out and parked up between Delamere and Chester. A glorious day for a 40 mile ride and seven more letters bagged


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Apr 2019)

TeeShot said:


> Today I rode out of one country and into another, all in the quest of continuing the ABC challenge!!
> Having got my P in Prestbury a couple of weeks ago, I knew Q was going to be more tricky. From home in south Manchester, Queensferry in Flintshire seemed my best bet. So I’m then pawing over my OS map and looking at street view to see if I can bag a few more letters. I drove out and parked up between Delamere and Chester. A glorious day for a 40 mile ride and seven more letters bagged
> 
> View attachment 461555
> ...



Not sure we can allow the V - a golf club sign of all things


----------



## TeeShot (9 Apr 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> Not sure we can allow the V - a golf club sign of all things


I quite agree. Having worked in the golf industry for over 40 years, visiting a golf club on my day off was a bit of a bus mans holiday!!
Wikipedia listed Vicars Cross as the only V in Cheshire and it does appears on my OS map, however no end of street view searching could find a proper sign. As an aside, in the future, with cycling taking over as the "new" golf these signs maybe become a thing of the past !!
As for X, Y and Z, don't hold your breath. I haven't taken any byes up to now but I might just go back to A and start again with a new list, but I won't bore you with them


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Apr 2019)

TeeShot said:


> I quite agree. Having worked in the golf industry for over 40 years, visiting a golf club on my day off was a bit of a bus mans holiday!!
> Wikipedia listed Vicars Cross as the only V in Cheshire and it does appears on my OS map, however no end of street view searching could find a proper sign. As an aside, in the future, with cycling taking over as the "new" golf these signs maybe become a thing of the past !!
> As for X, Y and Z, don't hold your breath. I haven't taken any byes up to now but I might just go back to A and start again with a new list, but I won't bore you with them



I feel your pain, I don't want to take any byes but J and K for me are a days ride away so am struggling.

you need to bore us with them, that's the game 

there is another thread where people can make up their own A-Z, golf courses for instance


----------



## craigwend (10 Apr 2019)

My next 'project' will be J, not one in riding distance, will need a drive out and scenic ride . Hopefully in April, however


----------



## Katherine (10 Apr 2019)

@Vantage where are you thinking of for O? There doesn't seem to be any signs in Over Hulton or Ordsall. So, then it's Orrell or Oldham?


----------



## rugby bloke (11 Apr 2019)

It looks like J & V are a bit a challenge for all of us, I'm currently waiting for some longer days in the saddle so I can collect them. Although I'm hoping that the Spain trip next month might offer some unexpected opportunities.


----------



## Spinney (11 Apr 2019)

H




Alveston, Berkeley, Cromhall, Dunkirk, Easton Grey, Falfield, Gloucester, Hillesley

I had no problem reducing speed, there's a little uphill around that upcoming bend!


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Apr 2019)

If 'things other than a village' are acceptable, I have a J about two miles away, and I could bagsy it tomorrow on my way to get an L.
*glees*


----------



## craigwend (11 Apr 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> If 'things other than a village' are acceptable, I have a J about two miles away, and I could bagsy it tomorrow on my way to get an L.
> *glees*


The 'Jury' may be out on the evidence for a while ...


----------



## craigwend (11 Apr 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> If 'things other than a village' are acceptable, I have a J about two miles away, and I could bagsy it tomorrow on my way to get an L.
> *glees*


The 'Jury' may be out on the evidence for a while ...


----------



## Houthakker (11 Apr 2019)

Ive got a Johnstones decorators centre withing easy range, can I count that??


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Apr 2019)

If a village letter is too far away for you treat it as one of your byes.


----------



## Vantage (11 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> @Vantage where are you thinking of for O? There doesn't seem to be any signs in Over Hulton or Ordsall. So, then it's Orrell or Oldham?



As long as my legs, lungs and sugar levels can hold out, I was planning on Ormskirk then Parbold on the way back. They might be a little out of your way though.
Limbrick, Mawdsley and Newburgh are up before those though. The nearest Q I can think of is Quarry Bank. I think that might be a bye though.


----------



## Mr Celine (11 Apr 2019)

"Of course you can. A Scottish town situated on the River Tweed?"

"That would be....





The old signs used to say 'Peebles for Pleasure'. Another wee place with a chip on its shoulder that hasn't been a burgh, royal or otherwise, since 1975. Presumably they managed to spell their twin town wrong as it's a stick on patch. 
I'll have to work on the endurance before getting another letter as Q is another 20 miles beyond here.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Apr 2019)

craigwend said:


> The 'Jury' may be out on the evidence for a while ...


Well, I'll bag my kinda-J tomorrow and then get a proper J as-and-when.


----------



## Katherine (11 Apr 2019)

Vantage said:


> As long as my legs, lungs and sugar levels can hold out, I was planning on Ormskirk then Parbold on the way back. They might be a little out of your way though.
> Limbrick, Mawdsley and Newburgh are up before those though. The nearest Q I can think of is Quarry Bank. I think that might be a bye though.


I like the idea of Ormskirk and Parbold. I'm thinking of The Quays because I missed J. Also thinking of Flixton or Rixton for the X!


----------



## Houthakker (12 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> I like the idea of Ormskirk and Parbold. I'm thinking of The Quays because I missed J. Also thinking of Flixton or Rixton for the X!



I might have missed something here, is any name containing an X acceptable for X?


----------



## rugby bloke (12 Apr 2019)

Houthakker said:


> I might have missed something here, is any name containing an X acceptable for X?


The general agreement that names starting with "Ex" - Exeter, Exton etc would be acceptable ... don't know if this helps !


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> I like the idea of Ormskirk and Parbold. I'm thinking of The Quays because I missed J. Also thinking of Flixton or Rixton for the X!


Flixton Rixton sounds like a detective or secret agent from a rather stilted 1950s BBC radio drama. 

"Look out Rixton! there's a man holding a gun emerging from that doorway".

Bang! Bang! urrrgh. Thud.

"Got him! I think that was one of Ormskirk Parbold's men. He's definitely on our trail".


----------



## Vantage (12 Apr 2019)

Katherine said:


> I like the idea of Ormskirk and Parbold. I'm thinking of The Quays because I missed J. Also thinking of Flixton or Rixton for the X!



Hadn't thought of Flixton. Good idea!


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Apr 2019)

I might have to settle for Foxton as an X. Unless I ride round Rutland Water and bag Exton.


----------



## Katherine (12 Apr 2019)

Hout:laugh:hakker said:


> I might have missed something here, is any name containing an X acceptable for X?



I hope that will be acceptable ?



Dogtrousers said:


> Flixton Rixton sounds like a detective or secret agent from a rather stilted 1950s BBC radio drama.
> 
> "Look out Rixton! there's a man holding a gun emerging from that doorway".
> 
> ...


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Apr 2019)

Today's ride took me to Jacks Hill, named after local giant Jack O'Legs. There's no village sign there, but there is a water board site, a (rather rubbish) pub, a garage and a mobile home park.




I then carried on to L-for-Letchworth.




Coming back, I took the route through Willian and Graveley across the fields, that I used when I worked in Letchworth.
It's a lot nicer in dry weather - my electric bike is still coated in mud from the commute.

I'm going to have to venture further afield for the next few letters, but I do have plans for M, N, O, P and Q.
Onwards


----------



## Vantage (12 Apr 2019)

User9609 himself acknowledged that finding somewhere beginning with an X was going to be difficult if not impossible and that we'd probably need a trip to China for any real hope of bagging one.
Ex was agreed among the forumites as the next best thing but even those are a rarity in some parts.
I'm taking anything with a X in it.
Reivers rules on things were somewhat 'pliable' .


----------



## 13 rider (12 Apr 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> I might have to settle for Foxton as an X. Unless I ride round Rutland Water and bag Exton.


There no village sign in Exton @Supersuperleeds used the school sign


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Apr 2019)

I'll do Foxton then, I think. I was going to do F for Foxton, but I did Fen Drayton instead!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Apr 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> I might have to settle for Foxton as an X. Unless I ride round Rutland Water and bag Exton.



Exning near Newmarket


----------



## craigwend (12 Apr 2019)

Vantage said:


> User9609 himself acknowledged that finding somewhere beginning with an X was going to be difficult if not impossible and that we'd probably need a trip to China for any real hope of bagging one.
> Ex was agreed among the forumites as the next best thing but even those are a rarity in some parts.
> I'm taking anything with a X in it.
> Rivers rules on things were somewhat 'pliable' .


Someone in the cycle club suggested Xscape  though that's a long way from me though on amusement count should stand


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Apr 2019)

craigwend said:


> Someone in the cycle club suggested Xscape  though that's a long way from me though on amusement count should stand



Snow chance


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Apr 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> Today's ride took me to Jacks Hill, named after local giant Jack O'Legs. There's no village sign there, but there is a water board site, a (rather rubbish) pub, a garage and a mobile home park.
> View attachment 461975
> 
> I then carried on to L-for-Letchworth.
> ...



You can grab MNOP in a single relatively short ride


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Apr 2019)

I can, yes, but I've been to Preston (and Pirton) about a gazillion times...
My Sunday ride will involve a bit of a drive, but will get me MNOPQ.
RS I can do in between making a coffee and drinking it, practically.
My W ride will be fun, albeit slightly repetitive. I can do 5 Ws with about a 15 mile ride...


----------



## Houthakker (13 Apr 2019)

F is for Freckleton


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> I can, yes, but I've been to Preston (and Pirton) about a gazillion times...
> My Sunday ride will involve a bit of a drive, but will get me MNOPQ.
> RS I can do in between making a coffee and drinking it, practically.
> My W ride will be fun, albeit slightly repetitive. I can do 5 Ws with about a 15 mile ride...



Weston, Wallington, Walkden, Watton at Stone, Welwyn North, Welwyn Garden City, Woolmer Green, Whitwell


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Weston, Wallington, Walkden, Watton at Stone, Welwyn North, Welwyn Garden City, Woolmer Green, Whitwell


You missed Willian and both Wymondleys!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (14 Apr 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> You missed Willian and both Wymondleys!



Wymondleys don't count as prefixed great and little (G and L). Yes missed Willian! I passed through Whitwell yesterday.


----------



## redflightuk (14 Apr 2019)

Managed to get out early today so headed east for E



quite a lot of roads closed around Elsenham so traffic was light. I passed through Farnham on the way to Elsenham.



The last time I was out this way the roads had just been resurfaced with chippings which made it heavy going but today was fairly easy.



G for Gravesend (no not that one). A small village to the north of Little Hadham.



Last letter for today. 
My legs felt better as the ride went on but it wasn't a fast ride.. The sun was out for a while but the wind was cold so not a day for stopping too long. The short sharp climbs kept me warm on the way home. I think there must have been a sportive going on as I met a lot of cyclists with numbers heading the other way.. I popped in to Spoke cycles to see their new cafe and workshop. It's only 2 miles from home so handy for any repairs that I can't manage. After a coffee and cake it was a short ride home with 66 miles on the clock.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Apr 2019)

I've had a busy few days.
I was over on the Cambridgeshire / Suffolk borders, so MNOPQ knocked off.























I was delighted to find a sign for Queen Adelaide.
I also found the only sign for Prickwillow that hadn't had the last six letters obliterated with white paint.

A bit more local for RST.
Redcoats Green and Titmore Green are just up the road from me, and I live in S - this sign is within a few minutes walk.















I'm experimenting with different handlebar positions on the Singlespeed.
This current one isn't a good look, to say the least!


----------



## Shadow (15 Apr 2019)

It's been a while since I posted here and even the newcomers are ahead of me now. 

The reason is that the fall I took getting *D *back at the beginning of february turned out to be a fractured pelvis. Went to a local GP who sent me for x-rays. Nothing, come back in 2 weeks if still in discomfort, they said. Two weeks later they found a couple of cracks! 
Some hilarity first time round as radiologist asked me if I was sure it was the _right_ hand side as the GP has asked for pictures of _left _hand side. Radiologist turned down my offer of seeing my technicolor road rash as proof of my own awareness of difference between left and right! Not for the first time, I was not impressed with a local GP. OTOH she did set me up with a great physio once on the mend.
After 6 weeks of doing nothing which was _so_, _so_, frustrating and a very gentle 2 week introduction back to the bike, I completed a 50 km ride on saturday without pain and bagged my *E*. 






N.B. Loverly fresh green grass and ewe with lamb! Sadly, the closer mother and baby shuffled off while I was readying the camera.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Apr 2019)

Glad you're on the mend. My rides over the weekend had a few sheep and lambs, and also a few foals.


----------



## Houthakker (15 Apr 2019)

Plenty of "G's" to choose from around here, but who would want an average Plumpton when you can have a ....





Also sorted H out on the same ride


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Exning near Newmarket


I may have snared X-ning for future usage


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Apr 2019)

Shadow said:


> Some hilarity first time round as radiologist asked me if I was sure it was the _right_ hand side as the GP has asked for pictures of _left _hand side. Radiologist turned down my offer of seeing my technicolor road rash as proof of my own awareness of difference between left and right! Not for the first time, I was not impressed with a local GP. OTOH she did set me up with a great physio once on the mend.


Before I went in for my knee op people were dashing around getting things ready, someone came in with a big marker pen and drew a huge arrow on my left leg pointing at the knee. I said "make sure he doesn't do the wrong one" and the person replied "It does happen!"


----------



## Shadow (16 Apr 2019)

Houthakker said:


> who would want an average Plumpton when you can have a ....


One of the entertaining aspects of this thread is the proliferation of similar names of places in the UK. There is a small village (pop. 1600) not a huge ride from me where there is an 'average Plumpton'. Here one may find a racecourse _and _the UK's leading oenological educational facility.


----------



## rugby bloke (16 Apr 2019)

Just booked a holiday to Gozo in the summer and will definitely be hiring a bike for the day - its a goldmine for those difficult to find letters. I can collect 3 of my parked letters:
*V*ictoria,
*X*lendi 
*Z*ebbug
in a couple of hour's riding. Mind you, not easy riding, having hired a bike there before its both very hot and very hilly !


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Apr 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Just booked a holiday to Gozo in the summer and will definitely be hiring a bike for the day - its a goldmine for those difficult to find letters. I can collect 3 of my parked letters:
> *V*ictoria,
> *X*lendi
> *Z*ebbug
> in a couple of hour's riding. Mind you, not easy riding, having hired a bike there before its both very hot and very hilly !


You're going to need a W too!!


----------



## rugby bloke (16 Apr 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> You're going to need a W too!!


Sadly, there are no W's to be found on the island. Thankfully there are plenty in Northants. I am going to use the trip to hover up the remaining letters that otherwise would be byes. That would just leave 1 long ride up the ever popular John O Gaunt ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Apr 2019)

rugby bloke said:


> Sadly, there are no W's to be found on the island. Thankfully there are plenty in Northants. I am going to use the trip to hover up the remaining letters that otherwise would be byes. That would just leave 1 long ride up the ever popular John O Gaunt ...


How about Wistin https://goo.gl/maps/vgJBtEx3irs and Weraq https://goo.gl/maps/4v2B7FyEv4K2 and Wiquefa https://goo.gl/maps/7LrfQ6v9GkA2

Don't know if they have signs tho


----------



## rugby bloke (16 Apr 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> How about Wistin https://goo.gl/maps/vgJBtEx3irs and Weraq https://goo.gl/maps/4v2B7FyEv4K2 and Wiquefa https://goo.gl/maps/7LrfQ6v9GkA2
> 
> Don't know if they have signs tho


I did notice these, however they don't appear on the list of settlements on the island, so I guess they be part of another settlement such as Qala. Gozo is a strange place as one settlement tends to run into another without any clear boundary. They do have a bus stop so may be I can use that !


----------



## rugby bloke (19 Apr 2019)

Time to get back to the A,B,C Challenge. Its been neglected as a number of my remaining letters need long rides. The MIL lives on Oundle so as Senior Management was heading over I took the opportunity to take the bike and take in a ride up to Rutland to bag W and X. As has been well documented Exton does not have a village sign so I have had to make do with what I could find. As this sign is at the edge of the village I felt it complied ! It is only a place holder until the Gozo trip when I can bag a proper X.
I love cycling in this part of the world, loads of quite lanes, enough gnarly hills to make it a challenge and loads of happy cyclists. The coffee stop was pretty decent as well. Does anyone else unload a needless amount of clutter when they stop ?


----------



## redflightuk (20 Apr 2019)

I fed the horses early and headed out on the bent to bag the next letter.



I left home in glorious sunshine and just a mile down the road it was foggy and cold. After Letchworth it started to clear and it wasn't long before the sun was out again. I may have a go at J tomorrow if the legs are ok.


----------



## Katherine (20 Apr 2019)

Taken on my way to watch some of the club TTers.

I didn't have time to find Peover and I got a lift home.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Apr 2019)

The story so far
*A*ddington Village, *B*iggin Hill, *C*udham, *D*owne, *E*denbridge, *F*ordcombe, *G*roombridge, *H*artfield, *I*de Hill


----------



## rugby bloke (21 Apr 2019)

A hot and hilly 56 mile loop to bag Y - which is only 4 miles from home. So you could say I took the scenic route. What was noticeable was the difference in water level of Ravensthorpe reservoir. Contrasting pictures from today and last May. It demonstrates how dry the winter has been in this part of the world.

Today:





May 2018:


----------



## redflightuk (22 Apr 2019)

A 42 mile out and back to bag a J. Managed to lift the bent on and off the nettles without getting stung.



In the 70s we used to go banger racing a couple of miles up the road from Jack's Hatch i think the track was near Roydon. We stopped at JH for petrol and sweets on the way.


----------



## redflightuk (22 Apr 2019)

A 14 mile loop for K and L this afternoon.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2019)

redflightuk said:


> View attachment 463620
> A 14 mile loop for K and L this afternoon.
> View attachment 463624



Surprised you didn't go not much further for Mangrove Green.


----------



## redflightuk (22 Apr 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> Surprised you didn't go not much further for Mangrove Green.


I've already got an MNO and P lined up for the weekend.


----------



## Shadow (22 Apr 2019)

A great weekend for an ABC ride:

*F*





Glad to get the clear sky as background to the name so the third letter might not be confused with a C, as it can be on many signs!

For *G*, I had a serious case of Dragons Green Syndrome - I was convinced there used to be a sign near here. Nowadays, just a crossroads and a pub. But on further investigation and retracing my ride in 4 directions, this was eventually found. No apologies for its classiness.





And lastly, *H




*


----------



## rugby bloke (23 Apr 2019)

Shadow said:


> For *G*, I had a serious case of Dragons Green Syndrome - I was convinced there used to be a sign near here. Nowadays, just a crossroads and a pub. But on further investigation and retracing my ride in 4 directions, this was eventually found. No apologies for its classiness.
> View attachment 463745


Sometimes you have to do what you have to do !


----------



## Vantage (23 Apr 2019)

I'm still out on the other side of Wigan with many more miles till I get home, but whilst sat on a bench I'll add the 3 I bagged today. 
First up, Limbrick. 






Next was Mawdesley, a few miles closer than the sign I was aiming for, but much nicer. 






That allowed a new more direct route to Newburgh where again, I spotted a much closer and nicer sign than the one aimed for. 






The sun is out, I'm sat on a bench by the canal drinking my tea and relaxed and happy


----------



## lazybloke (23 Apr 2019)

Struggled to find time for the ABC challenge recently, but tried a new scenic route home last week and realised I could get my *B*, despite best efforts by drivers to hide the sign.





Then got *C* but was in such a hurry when I got to Dorking that I didn't have time to look for a sign.
I'd better speed things up if I want to finish it this year.
*



*


----------



## Shadow (23 Apr 2019)

lazybloke said:


> I'd better speed things up if I want to finish it this year.



Plenty of time!


----------



## TeeShot (25 Apr 2019)

When I got my W a couple of weeks ago, I knew X would be a while off. I’m not really counting this for X but liked the sound of it, so posted it anyway!
Overlooked by Beeston and Peckforton castles


----------



## lazybloke (26 Apr 2019)

This time I remembered to stop for "D".




That grass needs a good mow.


----------



## Aravis (4 May 2019)

Me and part of a bike earlier this week, at the start of a short camping break in Cornwall:






Interestingly, the campsite we stayed at was in a small village just outside Camelford, not the sort of place which usually has a boundary sign, but they seem proud of their name:






As this is firmly on many people's LEJOG route, it may be useful for some.

The campsite, Cherry Cottage, welcomes many LEJOGgers and, judging from the many messages of thanks, the owners may give a free night's accomodation as a contribution to the rider's charity . Not something I can guarantee on their behalf obviously, but their rates are generous enough anyway.


----------



## EltonFrog (4 May 2019)

My first ride since 31st March, I thought I’d blag another couple of letters , S&T on the Trek. 

Originally I was going for Streatley and Tidmarsh, along a not very nice lumpy road, but I discovered today a Tubney via Steventon, a tiny place with a sign, it was a flatter nicer route. 











Tubney on this map is on the road where the bottom right corner of the A420 sign is.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 May 2019)

The story so far
*A*ddington Village, *B*iggin Hill, *C*udham, *D*owne, *E*denbridge, *F*ordcombe, *G*roombridge, *H*artfield, *I*de Hill,* J*evington, *K*ingston


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2019)

The easiest one of them all so far, less than a mile. U. 

A few photos of the Dawes Kingpin around the village of Upton. 

















Outside the pub.











A couple of thatched houses. 






The church memorial gate. 

I’ve done at least one trip on all five of my bikes now.


----------



## redflightuk (5 May 2019)

The sun was shining but it was chilly when I set off this morning on my regular 40ish mile loop where M is the turning point.



Onward to Henlow and then Letchworth. Heading home I picked up N and O. The signs are all of 15 seconds apart.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2019)

Well done, not even 15 seconds apart. Reckon you could get one sign in then other without even moving the bike.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 May 2019)

My P&Q were like that, attached to each other back to back.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2019)

I will get Z at some point but no rush!


----------



## 13 rider (5 May 2019)

I'm stuck on U . Nearest V is a 150 mile ride away but there is a V 10 miles from my holiday destination in Cornwall so V and W will be done in July . Unless I find V in Wales when I do a three day event in June .


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2019)

Aravis said:


> Me and part of a bike earlier this week, at the start of a short camping break in Cornwall:
> 
> View attachment 465013
> 
> ...



You trying to derailleur this thread?


----------



## Vantage (5 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> The easiest one of them all so far, less than a mile. U.
> 
> A few photos of the Dawes Kingpin around the village of Upton.
> 
> ...



Nora Batty wants her bike back.


----------



## Houthakker (5 May 2019)

Got I today but am struggling for a J. 
Am away in a couple of weeks so will wait until after that before deciding whether to use a bye or not.


----------



## Aravis (5 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> You trying to derailleur this thread?


Note that I didn't try to claim I'd finished the challenge. I still intend to do it properly. Although it could be argued the original rules didn't require us to be on a ride. That stipulation snuck in on page 5, and who's likely to find that?

But several weeks after reaching Y I was starting to feel left out. And we were asked to be inventive...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 May 2019)

Aravis said:


> Note that I didn't try to claim I'd finished the challenge. I still intend to do it properly. Although it could be argued the original rules didn't require us to be on a ride. That stipulation snuck in on page 5, and who's likely to find that?
> 
> But several weeks after reaching Y I was starting to feel left out. And we were asked to be inventive...



I was just making a joke of the item you used, I too am waiting to grab a Z as nothing local.


----------



## Aravis (5 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I was just making a joke of the item you used, I too am waiting to grab a Z as nothing local.


Don't worry, it was much appreciated. I'm only sorry I couldn't find a way of working "mech" or "changer" into my response. Believe me, I did try.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 May 2019)

Now that I'm back from a few weeks away, time to get on with the challenge!
A quick recap - I've got *A*ston, *B*enington, *C*romer, *D*atchworth, *E*arith, *F*en Drayton, *G*osmore, *H*itchin, *I*ckleford, *J*acks Hill, *K*nebworth,* L*etchworth, *M*oulton, *N*ewmarket, *O*usden, *P*rickwillow, *Q*ueen Adelaide, *R*edcoats Green,* S*tevenage and *T*itmore Green under my belt so far.
Starting from Biggleswade this morning, I went through Broom and Southhill.
Southhill has an excellent tea shop in the old village stores, that does very good home-made cakes and scones. I didn't stop there this time, but I've been there before with various people of this parish.
I then went through Old Warden.




But - oh noes! - the W is in the second word, so it doesn't count.
I continued on through Ickwell Green and turned off towards *U*pper Caldecote.





Sadly, I'm going to have to leave V for a little while - I'm not going all the way to the Isle of Widget just to go to Ventnor again, and I'm not going to Vauxhall ever.
That gets us onto W.
Now, Walkern, Weston, Whitwell, Welwyn and Wallington are all nearby and I've ridden to them at least a gazillion times.
When I worked in Letchworth I cycled through Willian twice a day.
But I bet no-ones bagged *W*hakatane...




It's in the Bay of Plenty, in NZs North Island. It's got a river that looks like this:-




and Whale Island just offshore, that's a wildlife refuge.





I couldn't get a decent shot of White Island, which is an active volcano (!!) about 20-odd miles offshore. There are boat trips, giving you a chance to look at lots and lots of steaming fumaroles and pretty pools of concentrated sulphuric acid. You can go paddling, but only the once...
Other local attractions include hot pools and train rides at Awakeri, on the way to Rotorua. There's bush walks too, an observatory, and excellent beaches at Ohope (about 5 miles away). It is a 24-hour flight away, so don't all rush at once.
Back in this country, I recently bagged a load of letters over near Newmarket, including *X*-ning.
It was starting to rain, so I just bagged the sign and then retreated.


----------



## TheDoctor (12 May 2019)

YukonBoy said:


> I will get Z at some point but no rush!


Have you bagged a Y yet? I'm thinking I might have to go to Yaxley or Yeldon, either of which is a biggish ride.
Or I could go over to Belgium and get Veurne, Ypres and Zeebrugge...


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 May 2019)

Finally had time to bag this one on an out and back, I think someone got this a while back but my options are few and far between. 

I’m on the lookout for a K, that could be as much a challenge as J but we’ll see


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 466232
> Finally had time to bag this one on an out and back, I think someone got this a while back but my options are few and far between.
> 
> I’m on the lookout for a K, that could be as much a challenge as J but we’ll see



T’was me!


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> T’was me!



Same sign? I didn’t ride around looking for another


----------



## EltonFrog (12 May 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> Same sign? I didn’t ride around looking for another





CarlP said:


> View attachment 452050
> 
> 
> Famous for being the birthplace of Flora Thompson.




Yup, Feb 12.


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> Yup, Feb 12.



That plant at the base of the sign looks a little sad in your picture 

It was a lovely day for a ride yesterday.


----------



## EltonFrog (13 May 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Happy birthday Charles Darwin, happy birthday to you.


Obscure post of the day.


----------



## lazybloke (13 May 2019)

E & F. Am currently at the office in "G" but didn't see a suitable sign!


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2019)

42 and a bit miles to grab Orrell






then a crap load of climbing later, Parbold. 






Lots of nice friendly drivers today


----------



## Shadow (16 May 2019)

Areas of this exercise are not going to plan and feel I am being left behind - am out riding but in the wrong places!

*I*





*J - *taking a bye for this.

And as an aside, here is a lovely pub that is in the sign-less hamlet of Dragons Green, mentioned upthread months ago!


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2019)

Shadow said:


> Areas of this exercise are not going to plan and feel I am being left behind - am out riding but in the wrong places!
> 
> *I*
> View attachment 466764
> ...


 You’ve got plenty of time, it’s not a race. Jacobs Well is within a reasonable ride from you isn’t it?


----------



## Shadow (16 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> Jacobs Well is within a reasonable ride from you isn’t it?


Ha, well-spotted, I've never heard of it!! Checking a well-known online map, its only a 100 km round trip - but not on great roads. 
Will consider it, but probably not for long!


----------



## lazybloke (17 May 2019)

Shadow said:


> Ha, well-spotted, I've never heard of it!! Checking a well-known online map, its only a 100 km round trip - but not on great roads.
> Will consider it, but probably not for long!



Depending on what you mean by not great, there are some nice routes from the South.

You can avoid roads entirely by taking NCN223 aka Downslink, which goes right through Jacobs Well. I've been using the towpath part of this in recent weeks on my road bike - a bit slow but dry, no problem.
NCN223 does divert onto roads for a couple of miles in Guildford, but you can avoid this by looking for the White House PH in Guildford. This is where the route goes over a bridge and up the HIgh street, but if instead you go through the car park and through an underpass you'll get back onto the Tow Path. Stay on this for a couple of miles, past a lock and nature reserve. Turn off when it intersects with Bowers Lane, which leads to Clay Lane - at this point you're on a shared path for the final mile to Jacobs Well. 

Personally I prefer faster progress on small roads, so I've attached a TCX from Ellens Green area. This takes you through a ford at Shere, up a "slight" hill (Coombe Lane), and past a prison. This is nearly all fields, woodland and occasional villages.
The lanes only peter out about 3 miles from Jacobs Well. From Tithebarns Lane jump onto the A247 for a few hundred yards to cross the A3, then immediately take the first exit of the roundabout onto a tiny section of the B2215 (feels a bit like a lorry park). This takes you to an offramp from the other side of the A3 - where there is an shared path that runs alongside the north-east bound carriageway. It's noisy but you only have to follow for about a mile before you pick up NCN223 at Clay Lane as above.


----------



## redflightuk (18 May 2019)

went out for a P this afternoon. A nice wander around the lanes and a couple of miles on the disused railway line. Got back to the Stables just before the rain.


----------



## Shadow (18 May 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Depending on what you mean by not great, there are some nice routes from the South.


Above and beyond the call of duty - thanks. Will consider further!


----------



## Vantage (21 May 2019)

The nearest Q for me is too bloody far so this I think will be my first bye.


----------



## lazybloke (21 May 2019)

Finally got *Guildford* for G. Didn't find a traditional sign, so have this modern monstrosity outside the leisure centre.
The focus problem is a scratched lens on a loan phone, but the appalling composition and cropping is _all_ my own work!

I'm getting near to a cluster of trickier letters that will have me going longer distances on unfamiliar roads. Excellent timing for the longer hours of daylight and better weather, but X is a PITA. Think it will be the only one I miss, unless I can find something 'creative'.


----------



## Vantage (23 May 2019)

I got Rivington and Standish today.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 May 2019)

It's been a while since my last ABC ride, so I went out today and got F and G:









And small aeroplanes at Netherthorpe airfield:


----------



## steverob (25 May 2019)

Finally got "Y" done, almost two months after I did "W"!






Village of Yarnton, to the west of Oxford, on quite an eventful ride (full write up in the Lunacy Challenge Chatzone thread).

Unlikely I'll get "Z" done any time soon, but I might consider it for late in the year. We'll see...


----------



## TheDoctor (26 May 2019)

I had to go back to the Blue and Yellow Shed of Doom today to eat some more meatballs return some bits that don't fit my kitchen cupboards. It's a wild and ker-azee life at DoctorTowers.
I did fit in a ride up the Grand Union to *Y*ardley Gobion. Photos were a bit thin on the ground as it was raining. I didn't get a decent shot of Cosgrove Aqueduct (although to get a decent shot of an aqueduct you need to be, well, not on it) but I did get the sign.
Yardley Gobion is not as close to the Grand Union as I might have hoped. I did at least warm up and dry out a bit heading into the village.


----------



## TheDoctor (26 May 2019)

I'm likely going to struggle with Z, unless I head over the Channel.
Zuydcoote or Zeebrugge look to be easily baggable, as does Veurne - I haven't got a V yet.


----------



## lazybloke (27 May 2019)

Edited - hadn't uploaded H






An imperial half-century to find i. Somewhat annoying that it lacked a village sign; school/college wasn't any better.
The station was the next option :-)


----------



## lazybloke (27 May 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> I'm likely going to struggle with Z, unless I head over the Channel.
> Zuydcoote or Zeebrugge look to be easily baggable, as does Veurne - I haven't got a V yet.


There are a couple of Z candidates that I can cycle through during the summer hols. My difficulty will be getting the rest of the alphabet done before then.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 May 2019)

Yes. I actually got X-ning out of sequence, on the same day I did MNOPQ, but I don't make a habit of it.


----------



## Vantage (27 May 2019)

lazybloke said:


> An imperial half-century to find i. Somewhat annoying that it lacked a village sign; school/college wasn't any better.
> The station was the next option :-)
> 
> View attachment 468253



That's a fancy way of saying 27 miles.


----------



## lazybloke (27 May 2019)

Vantage said:


> That's a fancy way of saying 27 miles.


I'll be clearer next time and say 50 miles


----------



## redflightuk (27 May 2019)

An early start for an out and back ride to Quendon for Q,R and S. The route was nice and fairly quiet




This was the busiest road of the morning but I was only on it for 200 yards. R and S were on the road to Quendon.






57 miles and back by midday.


----------



## Vantage (28 May 2019)

Vantage said:


> That's a fancy way of saying 27 miles.



Aaarghh what the hell is wrong with me this week!!!?
You said imperial very clearly and like a guffaw I converted it to metric instead!
Ack!

I'm off to find a big boot with which to kick my own arse.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (28 May 2019)

Vantage said:


> That's a fancy way of saying 27 miles.





Vantage said:


> Aaarghh what the hell is wrong with me this week!!!?
> You said imperial very clearly and like a guffaw I converted it to metric instead!
> Ack!
> 
> I'm off to find a big boot with which to kick my own arse.


Plus 50 km is 31.07 miles....

Sorry


----------



## Vantage (28 May 2019)




----------



## Vantage (28 May 2019)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Plus 50 km is 31.07 miles....
> 
> Sorry



Trust me, its deserved. In bucket loads.


----------



## redflightuk (30 May 2019)

That's T done.


----------



## Mr Celine (2 Jun 2019)

I've been stuck at Q for ages waiting for my fitness to improve or the incessant westerly gale to abate, but neither seem to be happening fast so unlike all previous ABCs this ride did not start and end at home. Mrs C was going to see her mother so I got her to go the scenic route and cadged a lift to Carnwath to ride the 50 miles home from there. Five miles south of Carnwath is Quothquan. (bonus surely for having two qs). I'd checked it out on streetview, so imagine my horror to find the sign had gone - it was actually still there, just detached from its pole and half hidden in the undergrowth. I carried on to the other end of the village, where despite having been elevated some numpty has still managed to hit the sign. In today's brief sojourn in South Lanarkshire I'm afraid I didn't see any evidence of either thriving or safe driving.


----------



## Shadow (3 Jun 2019)

*K*
View media item 11255Village now known for the owner of The Half Moon public house, Ms J Kidd. I do not recommend the food. Setting is wonderful but then so is The Foresters Arms, who claim to welcome cyclists, among others. (Note to self: must get pic of blackboard proclaiming same).

*L*
Three for the price of one! These villages are all located on the same minor country road only 5 km separating all 3, and each has a pub!
View media item 11256Also has a winery, wine to be avoided, but their mead is very good.

View media item 11257Talking of (in)famous pub owners, The Lickfold Inn, seen in the background, used to be owned by C Evans Esq, who ruined it apparently. 

View media item 11258Home of The Hollist Arms, shown on the village sign, would be my first choice of the 3 for refreshment. And just south of the village is another fine establishment, Langham Brewery. This is the end of the public service announcement for thirsty cyclists.


----------



## Vantage (6 Jun 2019)

Trafford







And Urmston






Waiting for future Mrs V to have a coffee then a ride home again. Hopefully it'll be a tailwind!


----------



## Vantage (6 Jun 2019)

Had to frickin rain didn't it!


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Jun 2019)

With Q finally out of the way it was time to get moving again. Streetview shows the Redpath village sign as missing, but the image is quite old and I was sure that it does have one. I went out on spec anyway, and lo and behold it's there. 






With that in the bag, I knew there's an S about three miles away, or a bit longer by the scenic route which I took due to it being such a cracking afternoon, the clouds having all headed off in the general direction of @Vantage 





And thirdly one very close to home. 






And now I'm stuck again. 
The nearest proper U I can find is Uphall Station which is 50 miles away and involves cycling there and or back through Edinburgh and its suburbs. 
As far as I can tell there are no Vs on mainland Scotland at all. I have plenty of Ws and Ys nearby but as Z is not a proper Scots letter there are none of those in Scotland either.


----------



## Vantage (7 Jun 2019)

Having the same issue with V here too.
I've decided I'll use something with a v in the name instead. Yarrow Valley Park. It'll have to do.




Edit: Abbey Village!


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jun 2019)

Finally ticked off V . Nearest V to home is a 150 mile round trip was planning on the village of Ventogimps in Cornwall on my hols in July .
However Im down in Wales ,on a study of the sportive route map passed near




So it would have been rude not too


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jun 2019)

13 rider said:


> Finally ticked off V . Nearest V to home is a 150 mile round trip was planning on the village of Ventogimps in Cornwall on my hols in July .
> However Im down in Wales ,on a study on the sportive route map passed near
> View attachment 469958
> 
> So it would have been rude not too



A V in Welsh is actually a P, so this doesn't count 

Hope the weather is better than yesterday.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Jun 2019)

It says V on the sign . I had to do an extra climb for it . It COUNTS


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jun 2019)

Finally got a V & W today and my first Village signs that are not 30 mph Please Drive Carefully signs. 

Virginia Water 






Windlesham


----------



## Vantage (11 Jun 2019)

27.5 cold, windy and wet miles to grab a V and W. 
I suspect the V might fall into the bye category. Opinions? 






Next up was Wheelton. Unfortunately I couldn't find a sign for it despite noticing one on Google maps when I planned the route. Ah well.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> 27.5 cold, windy and wet miles to grab a V and W.
> I suspect the V might fall into the bye category. Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 470327
> ...



What V were you aiming for?


----------



## Vantage (11 Jun 2019)

The Village part of Abbey Village. 
Finding a town or village up here beginning with V is next to impossible.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> The Village part of Abbey Village.
> Finding a town or village up here beginning with V is next to impossible.



I wouldn't count it in my collection, but it's up to you. The village people won't turn up and say "Young man..."


----------



## Shadow (11 Jun 2019)

*M*
View media item 11259 
and the same place's attractive, IMO, commemorative sign, but no bike because I would have needed to stand in the middle of an A road!
View media item 11260
*N*
View media item 11261
I came across this sign last year which surprised me. It reminds me of what the first european explorers discovered when crossing the atlantic and decided to name it New Found Land!! The sign is obviously new-ish, showing county herald and year, yet it is not marked on my local OS map. There is nothing there apart from a couple of footpaths and maybe a house or three, not even a hamlet by my reckoning.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (15 Jun 2019)

Grabbed H while I was doing a short, hilly ride this morning:


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2019)

After last week's Welsh V back on local roads for W


----------



## Vantage (18 Jun 2019)

Got my wubbleyou today. Damn nice day for cycling


----------



## lazybloke (18 Jun 2019)

Catching up with pics from the last week. Again, not all names are easy to find on signs;

Jacobs Well




Knaphill





Leatherhead





Murky Mickleham





And North Holmwood, looking like a road name but referring to a village near Dorking. (Is that N or H? I'm assuming N!)


----------



## Spinney (18 Jun 2019)

I got my I yesterday.
Got home and found my phone hadn't actually photographed it. Good job it was only a few miles from home, so I can do it again when it stops raining. I'll make bloody sure the photo for my J gets taken properly when I do that, it's a looong ride. With hills.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jun 2019)

Not sure I'll manage that elusive Z to finish but I might find a trip going near one at some point!


----------



## iandg (19 Jun 2019)

An 'O' at last


----------



## craigwend (21 Jun 2019)

It's been a while. My nearest J's are Jerusalem (Lincolnshire) and Jervaulx [Abbey &- tea rooms], both 70+miles and couple of hours drive. Took the day off , woke up feeling a bit rough and decided the travel (car) could not be justified for the challenge on its own. Did a 62 mile and my prayers were answered (ironic considering the 2 options) I give you ...


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jun 2019)

craigwend said:


> It's been a while. My nearest J's are Jerusalem (Lincolnshire) and Jervaulx [Abbey &- tea rooms], both 70+miles and couple of hours drive. Took the day off , woke up feeling a bit rough and decided the travel (car) could not be justified for the challenge on its own. Did a 62 mile and my prayers were answered (ironic considering the 2 options) I give you ...
> View attachment 471786


----------



## craigwend (22 Jun 2019)

'Moving' on to K & L...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jun 2019)

craigwend said:


> 'Moving' on to K & L...
> View attachment 471931
> View attachment 471933



As kids we used to go caravaning at Kilnsea


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Jun 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> As kids we used to go caravaning at Kilnsea



You poor things... 

We went to Barmston.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jun 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> You poor things...
> 
> We went to Barmston.



We used to love it, as long as we didn't go off the site we could do pretty much what we liked. Out the door after breakfast and only went back if we were hungry.

Barmston, you posh bar steward.


----------



## craigwend (22 Jun 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> As kids we used to go caravaning at Kilnsea


Continued up to Spurn Visitors center and had a large brunch ...


----------



## Vantage (23 Jun 2019)

X & Y just got cancelled today.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> X & Y just got cancelled today.
> 
> View attachment 472052


No like.


----------



## Aravis (23 Jun 2019)

Probably my most accessible Y should have been Yarkhill (east of Hereford). When planning for that letter I felt sure I'd seen a boundary sign on my travels somewhere, but many minutes (cough) of searching on Streetview failed to find anything. Sounds familiar?

Then on Friday's ride I passed one heading southwards on the A417, many miles from the village and with several other settlements between. Not where I'd've thought to look at all.

Later on I found a very informative map on Herefordshire County Council's website, showing the boundary of Yarkhill parish:






Armed with this knowledge, I was quickly able to locate four boundary signs on Streetview where the A roads enter the parish, marked by the spots.

You may well have been ahead of me here. A bit late, but now I think I know how to play this game. And I have another subject with which to bore people at dinner parties and on long journeys.


----------



## lazybloke (23 Jun 2019)

O and P today. No Q within range today.


----------



## craigwend (23 Jun 2019)

MNO ...


----------



## Spinney (23 Jun 2019)

Spinney said:


> I got my I yesterday.
> Got home and found my phone hadn't actually photographed it. Good job it was only a few miles from home, so I can do it again when it stops raining. I'll make bloody sure the photo for my J gets taken properly when I do that, it's a looong ride. With hills.


Checked the camera this time!
Iron Action




Alveston, Berkeley, Cromhall, Dunkirk, Easton Grey, Falfield, Gloucester, Hillesley, Iron Action


----------



## lazybloke (23 Jun 2019)

Spinney said:


> Checked the camera this time!
> Iron Action
> View attachment 472106
> 
> Alveston, Berkeley, Cromhall, Dunkirk, Easton Grey, Falfield, Gloucester, Hillesley, Iron Action



I read that as Iron _Action, _which reminded me of the book "Extreme ironing". It's one of those books you put next to the loo to amuse visitors. 
Here's an example:


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jun 2019)

Got my Ex for an ‘X’ . The hamlet of Exlade Street, I was looking for a sign on top of a post that @The Bystander found on street view a while back, but when I got there, there where normal signs too that you can’t see on google.


----------



## iandg (23 Jun 2019)

Mr Celine said:


> I've been stuck at Q for ages waiting for my fitness to improve or the incessant westerly gale to abate, but neither seem to be happening fast so unlike all previous ABCs this ride did not start and end at home. Mrs C was going to see her mother so I got her to go the scenic route and cadged a lift to Carnwath to ride the 50 miles home from there. Five miles south of Carnwath is Quothquan. (bonus surely for having two qs). I'd checked it out on streetview, so imagine my horror to find the sign had gone - it was actually still there, just detached from its pole and half hidden in the undergrowth. I carried on to the other end of the village, where despite having been elevated some numpty has still managed to hit the sign. In today's brief sojourn in South Lanarkshire I'm afraid I didn't see any evidence of either thriving or safe driving.
> 
> View attachment 469156



I'm on P next which I should manage on this Wednesday's Cycling UK meet-up ride. Googled Q and spotted this as my nearest - about a 100 mile round trip


----------



## Shadow (23 Jun 2019)

*O
*
View media item 11298
*P
*
View media item 11299


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jun 2019)

I'm somewhat stuck at the moment, as I plan to do a weekend in Belgium where I can do a Z, probably for Zeebrugge. I might then work backwards through to A.


----------



## Vantage (24 Jun 2019)

Got my X






And Y today. The Y could very well be yet another bye.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Jun 2019)

Vantage said:


> Got my X
> 
> View attachment 472404
> 
> ...



I would’ve thought that Yarrow Country park would count.


----------



## Vantage (24 Jun 2019)

If memory serves, parks were ruled out due to them not being habitated
The Yarrow Valley however as I understand it covers a much wider area than just the park itself but isn't considered a town/village as such. Its a tricky one.


----------



## iandg (26 Jun 2019)

'I'll have a P please Bob'


----------



## lazybloke (30 Jun 2019)

Went out early today for Q : Queens Corner in Hampshire (or is it Sussex - I kept going over the border). Anyway, it's a tiny hamlet with not good signage, so am posting a directional sign and a private sign.








R - Rake






S - Sheet


----------



## Dogtrousers (30 Jun 2019)

The story so far
*A*ddington Village, *B*iggin Hill, *C*udham, *D*owne, *E*denbridge, *F*ordcombe, *G*roombridge, *H*artfield, *I*de Hill,* J*evington, *K*ingston, *L*ingfield, *M*aresfield

And now ... *N*utfield, *O*utwood, *P*addock Wood


----------



## Houthakker (1 Jul 2019)

Right finally decided to bite the bullet and take a bye on J.
Picked up K (Kirkham) last week on the way home from work, and then L (Lytham) and M (Myerscough) yesterday out on my travels
(need to start carrying seceteurs so I can trim the foilage back in front of the signs


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Jul 2019)

In a change of plan, I've scrapped my Belgium ride and booked for doing Carlisle to Newcastle instead.
My Z might have to be a Whipsnade Zoo...


----------



## Aravis (3 Jul 2019)

Yesterday I reprised my visit to Exhall. Confirming what I thought back in March, it's now not so easy to get close to the sign at the western end:


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jul 2019)

I’ve blagged my Y today. May I present Yelford, if you’re interested it’s where the black ring is on the map. 

45 mile round trip to get that. 

It may be a while before I get Z if ever, it’s 75 miles away.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (8 Jul 2019)

My ride out today included the letters I, J and K:





J was a bit difficult as there was only one boundary sign and I couldn't get to it due to the extremely busy road - so I took a photo of a it'll-do-the-job sign with the bike, and zoomed in on the unreachable sign:








And today's final letter was K (and the village's fantastic pre-Norman name):


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jul 2019)

I’ve been informed by the Fragrant MrsP that we are going to Devon next week for a couple of days to visit her mother. 

It would appear that there is a place called Zeal Monachorum about 15 miles from where we are staying. 

I may go for that.


----------



## lazybloke (14 Jul 2019)

Just didn't have my cycling mojo this morning.
Was really just that bit too tired (4 hrs sleep last night, no better the night before), cold (shorts were a bit chilly at 8 C), and then the rain arrived. Probably my least enjoyable ride this year, but at least I got "T".

Edited with a different version of the photo.


----------



## Houthakker (14 Jul 2019)

Got my N, O and P earleir this week.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2019)

The story so far *A*ddington Village, *B*iggin Hill, *C*udham, *D*owne, *E*denbridge, *F*ordcombe, *G*roombridge, *H*artfield, *I*de Hill,* J*evington, *K*ingston, *L*ingfield, *M*aresfield, *N*utfield, *O*utwood, *P*addock Wood

And now: *Q*ueenborough, *R*ushenden, *S*heerness, *T*onge, *U*pchurch, *V*igo, *W*rotham, Pla*X*tol, *Y*alding.

Rode out to the Isle of Sheppey to get Q and R. I'd found some potential signs on Streetview but they seemed to have gone. After much to-ing and fro-ing I settled on some rather uninspiring signs.





I got a standard boundary sign for Sheerness, but this was much better. This mural by local artist Dean Tweedy refers to the munition ship SS Richard Montgomery which lies in the Thames just off Sheerness and contains enough explosive to obliterate Sheerness and send a mini-tsunami up the river towards London.





Next up was T. I rode through the hamlet of Tonge, braved heavy traffic on the A2, and clambered into a thicket of thistles and got a rather rubbish picture of the Teynham sign. Returning through Tonge I found I'd ridden straight past Tonge Mill. So that's what I've chosen. Upchurch has a nice village sign. Vigo I'd previously recced and knew that the rugby club was the best option.






Then a trio of village signs for Wrotham (pronounced root-um), Plaxtol and Yalding.





9 letters in 180km. Next up Z. I have some friends who live within striking distance of Zouch, so maybe I'll visit them.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jul 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Just didn't have my cycling mojo this morning.
> Was really just that bit too tired (4 hrs sleep last night, no better the night before), cold (shorts were a bit chilly at 8 C), and then the rain arrived. Probably my least enjoyable ride this year, but at least I got "T"



What happened to the image?


----------



## lazybloke (14 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> What happened to the image?


Erm, I can see it???


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Jul 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Erm, I can see it???


Odd, I can’t.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2019)

Oddly enough I found a few locations where there were posts but no sign. In Queenborough the ex sign was on streetview. I saw empty posts in a couple of other locations (Vigo and one other that I can't remember)

Is sign removal a thing maybe? Is it part of the current WW2 obsession? Maybe the "local people" are living in fear of parties of German tourists dressed as nuns.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> Odd, I can’t.


Neither can I


----------



## lazybloke (14 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Neither can I


I could see it even in @CarlP's quote. However, have edited my post and pasted it differently.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2019)

Can see it now 


lazybloke said:


> View attachment 475449


----------



## EltonFrog (16 Jul 2019)

Job done.

Got my Z today, I’m down in Devon visiting the MiL with the Fragrant MrsP, whilst she was catching up I rode the 10 miles or so to Zeal Monachorum. Cool name huh? Bloody lumpy ride though, mostly on single track roads which were in very good shape.

A lovely couple of hours out on the bike in beautiful weather.

So mission complete, all letters found, in order by bike, no ‘buys’ (or is it ‘byes’?).

I’d like to thank @User9609 ( has he left cc?)for setting this little game, it’s got me out on the bike when I’ve not been motivated, sent me places I wouldn’t usually go, and places I’ve never been to before. So thanks.

The photos.






Thought I’d do a selfie for my last one.





Then I found a better sign.





The map.






The lumps


----------



## Aravis (17 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Pla*X*tol


** * **

I thought the rule was that Ex at the start of a name is taken to represent X. I knew I should've questioned Euxton the other week but I didn't want to seem nasty yet again. Now all hells broken loose.

I reckon you'd be OK with Hexham though, depending on how you pronounce it.

But maybe I should go with the flow and retrospectively allow my own Zelah from back in April, which would mean I can start coming back down again. Ornamental signs, such as those on village greens are especially cool, so maybe I'll try to focus on those although they don't seem so frequent around here. I saw a couple of nice ones on Saturday's ride at Fladbury, near Pershore, and Taynton, near Newent.

Mind you, the distinction isn't always clear-cut. I passed through Fairford, Gloucestershire back in February, and found that the tasteful boundary signs I'd seen on Streetview had been replaced with these. Now that I come to look at it again, I realise the image (not used in the challenge) is quite pleasing, with one especially noteworthy feature. But it's hard to imagine a more fatuous slogan.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> I thought the rule was that Ex at the start of a name is taken to represent X.


Not my rule


----------



## Vantage (17 Jul 2019)

I was under the impression that there's some leeway/stretchiness to the rules. The whole point of the thread being to encourage us to get out on the bike/bikes. 
I take the same view with most of these "Your bike in front of/on top of/under/next to" etc.
Just an excuse to find somewhere to ride rather than just going round familiar areas in circles. Works for me


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jul 2019)

Vantage said:


> I was under the impression that there's some leeway/stretchiness to the rules. The whole point of the thread being to encourage us to get out on the bike/bikes.
> I take the same view with most of these "Your bike in front of/on top of/under/next to" etc.
> Just an excuse to find somewhere to ride rather than just going round familiar areas in circles. Works for me



That’s my take on it too, just a bit of fun to get you out on the bike, I tried to adhere to the spirit of the game, but time constraints didn’t allow me to cycle *all* *the way* to some of the towns and villages but I did ride to all of them.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2019)

I just figured that I'd have a best bash at an X to avoid having to miss it out completely. And there happened to be an X (Plaxtol) conveniently between Wrotham and Yalding. It was too good an opportunity to pass up. 

I did ride through Exceat on my JK mission to Jevington and Kingston. Maybe I'll try to do a different alphabet next year - I can use Exceat then, if it has a sign.

I have to confess that I did Q and R in the wrong order. I rode through Queenborough first, but couldn't find a sign. Then I rode to Rushenden, took my picture and doubled back through Queenborough and eventually got a picture. So I did _R before Q!!!!_  I don't feel particularly guilty.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jul 2019)

It was agreed places beginning with Ex for X, but to be honest I'm not that fussed about it. It's easy to get too het up about rules, sat in front of your tabley, keyboard, phone etc. . There's no prizes, no points.

I could have finished back in Winter if I'd twisted the rules to get my Z. I didn't and am sticking to original rules, but each to their own. Live and let live.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2019)

Seriously, I missed the discussions about X. I presume they are buried somewhere up-thread. They aren't in the OP. I wasn't being a rebel, it just seemed like a good idea. I'm still unrepentant though.

I see I've also broken the rule "must be boundary signs" more often than not.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Seriously, I missed the discussions about X. I presume they are buried somewhere up-thread. They aren't in the OP. I wasn't being a rebel, it just seemed like a good idea. I'm still unrepentant though.
> 
> I see I've also broken the rule "must be boundary signs" more often than not.



You just don’t feckin care do you? I bet you’d walk into Poundland and ask the price.


----------



## Aravis (17 Jul 2019)

Vantage said:


> I was under the impression that there's some leeway/stretchiness to the rules. The whole point of the thread being to encourage us to get out on the bike/bikes.
> I take the same view with most of these "Your bike in front of/on top of/under/next to" etc.
> Just an excuse to find somewhere to ride rather than just going round familiar areas in circles. Works for me



Indeed. Reading my previous message again, the tone was meant to be more humorous that it might have seemed. 

In contrast to other photographic threads, this particular challenge does lend itself to being taken quite seriously, more in the style of the monthly distance challenges which have a "miss once and you're out" ethic. This has sometimes led to a little tension, no doubt usually fuelled by myself ... .


----------



## Vantage (17 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> You just don’t feckin care do you? I bet you’d walk into Poundland and ask the price.


----------



## Aravis (17 Jul 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Seriously, I missed the discussions about X. *I presume they are buried somewhere up-thread*. They aren't in the OP. I wasn't being a rebel, it just seemed like a good idea. I'm still unrepentant though.
> 
> I see I've also broken the rule "must be boundary signs" more often than not.


Now you've mentioned it, this was my main reason for wanting to give the thread a gentle reminder.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (18 Jul 2019)

Today, I have been collecting the letters L and M:


----------



## Houthakker (21 Jul 2019)

65 miles just to go to a palce with a Q in the name? Barking mad!
Words of Mrs H, and who am I to argue.
Here it is anyway


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Jul 2019)

Houthakker said:


> 65 miles just to go to a palce with a Q in the name? Barking mad!
> Words of Mrs H, and who am I to argue.
> Here it is anyway
> View attachment 476487


Well done , great commitment.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2019)

Houthakker said:


> 65 miles just to go to a palce with a Q in the name? Barking mad!
> Words of Mrs H, and who am I to argue.
> Here it is anyway
> View attachment 476487



It's the journey not just destination you must tell her.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> Eh?



Deleted, wrong thread!


----------



## steverob (22 Jul 2019)

Is there anyone else out there who has essentially completed the challenge apart from Z (and also X, but no-one can do that without getting "creative") but still wants to cross off that last letter? Thinking of maybe trying to arrange a ride in about a month's time to Zouch on the Notts/Leics border and wondered if maybe we could turn it into a meetup...

Anyone who lives local to that area is obviously very welcome to join (chances are though you'd already have crossed Zouch off ages ago), but for the rest of us we'd have to probably get a train to either Loughborough or East Midlands Parkway and meet up there cycle to the village - although I guess we'd probably look to do a route that was a little bit more than just that, maybe 30-40km?

I haven't got a planned date for this (couldn't do anything in the next few weeks anyway), but just thought I'd throw it out there in case there was any interest.


----------



## craigwend (22 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> You just don’t feckin care do you? I bet you’d walk into Poundland and ask the price.


Great idea ... P next for me


----------



## Vantage (22 Jul 2019)

I'm planning on getting there by way of a tour but it's a long way off yet. A long, long way off


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jul 2019)

Who has completed this so far?
@Supersuperleeds 
@CarlP 
any others?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2019)

I'll be riding to Zouch some time later in the year. No idea when.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

Slowly getting there ,today's was the tricky X as in Exton in Rutland





Making its second appearance in the thread . No road sign for the village so used the school sign


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

steverob said:


> Is there anyone else out there who has essentially completed the challenge apart from Z (and also X, but no-one can do that without getting "creative") but still wants to cross off that last letter? Thinking of maybe trying to arrange a ride in about a month's time to Zouch on the Notts/Leics border and wondered if maybe we could turn it into a meetup...
> 
> Anyone who lives local to that area is obviously very welcome to join (chances are though you'd already have crossed Zouch off ages ago), but for the rest of us we'd have to probably get a train to either Loughborough or East Midlands Parkway and meet up there cycle to the village - although I guess we'd probably look to do a route that was a little bit more than just that, maybe 30-40km?
> 
> I haven't got a planned date for this (couldn't do anything in the next few weeks anyway), but just thought I'd throw it out there in case there was any interest.


I need Y first then as I'm local to Zouch would be willing to meet up and guide a ride to the end of the alphabet


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2019)

13 rider said:


> Slowly getting there today's was the tricky X as in Exton in Rutland
> View attachment 476680
> 
> Making its second appearance in the thread . No road sign for the village so used the school sign



That looks familiar


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2019)

steverob said:


> Is there anyone else out there who has essentially completed the challenge apart from Z (and also X, but no-one can do that without getting "creative") but still wants to cross off that last letter? Thinking of maybe trying to arrange a ride in about a month's time to Zouch on the Notts/Leics border and wondered if maybe we could turn it into a meetup...
> 
> Anyone who lives local to that area is obviously very welcome to join (chances are though you'd already have crossed Zouch off ages ago), but for the rest of us we'd have to probably get a train to either Loughborough or East Midlands Parkway and meet up there cycle to the village - although I guess we'd probably look to do a route that was a little bit more than just that, maybe 30-40km?
> 
> I haven't got a planned date for this (couldn't do anything in the next few weeks anyway), but just thought I'd throw it out there in case there was any interest.


I should be up for that

@tallliman is local and might join in, his cafe knowledge is legendary so he is very useful


----------



## tallliman (23 Jul 2019)

@Supersuperleeds.....I'm sure you can think of a decent pie-selling cafe about 13miles from Zouch!


----------



## GM (23 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> Who has completed this so far?
> @Supersuperleeds
> @CarlP
> any others?




Still got about another 15 to go........I know I know, must get out more!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Jul 2019)

tallliman said:


> @Supersuperleeds.....I'm sure you can think of a decent pie-selling cafe about 13miles from Zouch!



Ssssssssshhhhhhh. That's our cafe, I'm not sharing it


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jul 2019)

steverob said:


> Is there anyone else out there who has essentially completed the challenge apart from Z (and also X, but no-one can do that without getting "creative") but still wants to cross off that last letter? Thinking of maybe trying to arrange a ride in about a month's time to Zouch on the Notts/Leics border and wondered if maybe we could turn it into a meetup...
> 
> Anyone who lives local to that area is obviously very welcome to join (chances are though you'd already have crossed Zouch off ages ago), but for the rest of us we'd have to probably get a train to either Loughborough or East Midlands Parkway and meet up there cycle to the village - although I guess we'd probably look to do a route that was a little bit more than just that, maybe 30-40km?
> 
> I haven't got a planned date for this (couldn't do anything in the next few weeks anyway), but just thought I'd throw it out there in case there was any interest.


I'd certainly be up for this.
I'm in with a fighting chance of notching up a V fairly soon, assuming the Romans put up a sign of some sort.
It'll be as part of my Hadrians Wall side-to-side ride, Carlisle to Newcastle.


----------



## Aravis (23 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> Who has completed this so far?
> @Supersuperleeds
> @CarlP
> any others?


Well, I had A - Z about 4 months ago, but when I went to Zelah I only had a front derailleur (plus my cap which I forgot to put on). So the photo includes "part of my bike" but it's hard to argue that I was on a bike ride.

It's been a frustrating few months. Zeals (Wiltshire) is about 70 miles away, and it's not quite happened yet, though I've plotted so many routes RwGPS must be running out of space.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> Well, I had A - Z about 4 months ago, but when I went to Zelah I only had a front derailleur (plus my cap which I forgot to put on). So the photo includes "part of my bike" but it's hard to argue that I was on a bike ride.
> 
> It's been a frustrating few months. Zeals (Wiltshire) is about 70 miles away, and it's not quite happened yet, though I've plotted so many routes RwGPS must be running out of space.


I rode through Zelah last week


----------



## Aravis (23 Jul 2019)

13 rider said:


> I rode through Zelah last week


I sense a bit of karma. No-one's going to tell me I can have it, are they?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Jul 2019)

steverob said:


> Is there anyone else out there who has essentially completed the challenge apart from Z (and also X, but no-one can do that without getting "creative") but still wants to cross off that last letter? Thinking of maybe trying to arrange a ride in about a month's time to Zouch on the Notts/Leics border and wondered if maybe we could turn it into a meetup...
> 
> Anyone who lives local to that area is obviously very welcome to join (chances are though you'd already have crossed Zouch off ages ago), but for the rest of us we'd have to probably get a train to either Loughborough or East Midlands Parkway and meet up there cycle to the village - although I guess we'd probably look to do a route that was a little bit more than just that, maybe 30-40km?
> 
> I haven't got a planned date for this (couldn't do anything in the next few weeks anyway), but just thought I'd throw it out there in case there was any interest.



Yes, been in this position since March! I'm off to Paris in a month for a long ride, but would be up for a meet in September.


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Jul 2019)

Aravis said:


> Well, I had A - Z about 4 months ago, but when I went to Zelah I only had a front derailleur (plus my cap which I forgot to put on). So the photo includes "part of my bike" but it's hard to argue that I was on a bike ride.
> 
> It's been a frustrating few months. Zeals (Wiltshire) is about 70 miles away, and it's not quite happened yet, though I've plotted so many routes RwGPS must be running out of space.



I knew there was someone else. 

Soo, 

ATM we’ve got 

@Supersuperleeds 
@Aravis 
@CarlP 

Anyone else?


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (23 Jul 2019)

During today's ride I happened to collect my N - not planned, simply saw the sign and headed straight for it!


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> I knew there was someone else.
> 
> Soo,
> 
> ...


Just got to do V and Z. It's just been pointed out to me that I'm only 14 miles away from Veefa Verulamium, but why would I go there when there's Vinolanda up near Scotland?
I did have to get a bit creative with X-ning, which is just up the road from Ennfa Newmarket.


----------



## Katherine (26 Jul 2019)

For various reasons, I've not been able to get much time on CC lately but I have been collecting more letters, knowing that I was running out of time before bringing my bike down to Cornwall where I'm hoping to cycle through Zennor.

So,
Pendlebury, The Quays, Roe Green, Salford, Tyldesley, Urmston, Worsley, Fli*x*ton.

Pictures taken in order over the last few weeks.


----------



## burntoutbanger (27 Jul 2019)

A combination of lost mojo and my nearest 'J' being an 80km round trip has seen me suffer a serious stall since mid February but today I'm back in the game.

Been cycling lots just not doing any long rides, quite often I've prepped the bike Friday evening but by Saturday morning I've just not wanted to go, managed to change that this morning.

Left Exeter just after 07.00 and headed toward Okehampton on the old road passing Tedburn St Mary and Cheriton Bishop. Took a right just after Whiddon Down and headed into the lanes for 15km or so picking up Veloviewer tiles. Out of the lanes and into Okehampton then North for Jacobstowe.






From there it's straight forward eastbound for home on good roads with a nice following wind. Passing through Bow, Copplestone and Crediton. Between Copplestone and Crediton is a small hamlet called Knowle (one of at least three Knowles in Devon that I'm aware of).






Would have been rude not too.

With the lane detour for Veloviewer tiles it added up to 103km with 1460m of climbing, bit lumpy Devon...

My next tricky letter will be 'Q' which would involve a 200km round trip into Somerset, a couple of years ago I may have attempted it but realistically a train/car part way may be required.


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Jul 2019)

After a big gap since J, I managed to get K and L over the weekend 

Kidlington then Lea

Taken on my jaunt to Somerset.


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Jul 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 477433
> View attachment 477434
> After a big gap since J, I managed to get K and L over the weekend
> 
> ...



Did you cycle from Kidlington to Lea?


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> Did you cycle from Kidlington to Lea?



Sort of, I started in Milton Keynes and cycled to Langport in Somerset, these were on the route

Probably missed a few extras with heat stroke


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Jul 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> Sort of, I started in Milton Keynes and cycled to Langport in Somerset, these were on the route
> 
> Probably missed a few extras with heat stroke



Well done, I'm in awe.


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Jul 2019)

CarlP said:


> Well done, I'm in awe.



Thanks. The trip was over a couple of days without any real itinerary. it was really just a bike packing trial trip.

The outline was just to cycle and wild camp somewhere en route, possibly taking three days but I ended up only taking two.

the 'campsite' was in reality an overgrown layby, where they shut each end off and let it back to nature. no issues at all.


----------



## Katherine (2 Aug 2019)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Aug 2019)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 478285


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2019)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 478285



And another one is finished


----------



## EltonFrog (3 Aug 2019)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 478285



Well done!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Aug 2019)

Finally got Y





@Supersuperleeds had plotted an imperial ton ride that went through Yeaveley
Only Z to go
I am proposing Sat 21st Sept for a forum ride to the end of the alphabet (Zouch in Leicestershire) from Loughborough station will post a thread in the rides section then put a link in here anyone interested start planning travel ,times flexible due to train times


----------



## 13 rider (3 Aug 2019)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ride-to-the-end-of-the-alphabet-zouch.251899/


----------



## Shadow (4 Aug 2019)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 478285


chapeau!


----------



## Shadow (4 Aug 2019)

I live in a county which has a fairly long coastline, but I have yet to venture there. Time to put that right:

*R
*





*S





*
(both difficult to capture the sea! Especially S, as I was disappointed not to find a standard road sign, hence going inland slightly to find the station!)

(Edit: realised original picture was cropped, not showing name, so have inserted the image from elsewhere!)


----------



## Houthakker (4 Aug 2019)

Nipped up the coast to Rossall today, but couldn't find a road sign so had to make do witht he school of the sme name. Also picked up Staining on the way home


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Aug 2019)

Collected my letter O today in Oxcroft. No boundary signs so I made do with the protest sign against fracking and the farm sign for good measure.


----------



## Shadow (12 Aug 2019)

I have been struggling to create routes that connects two or more places since passing *M*. These were done over the last few days:

*T*
View media item 11377
*U*





*V*
View media item 11379
I am fully aware this is not really a V (nor is it my W!) but it is the closest I am ever going to get to one this year so I'm claiming it! It is also a little strange - posh and new-ish, with county crest, for a sparsely populated area. All bar one of mine have been villages, not towns, and none have 'Village' as part of the name on the sign. And I would not even call it a village, to me it is a hamlet - a small church and there might be a tea room. Certainly no public house. A proper W will follow!


----------



## lazybloke (14 Aug 2019)

Snapped this one whilst on hols in the Lakes (yes, there was a dry moment).
U for Ulverston.


----------



## craigwend (14 Aug 2019)

Can I have a P please Bob / Dara ...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Aug 2019)

craigwend said:


> Can I have a P please Bob / Dara ...
> 
> View attachment 480004



I used to fish the drain there as a kid.


----------



## burntoutbanger (17 Aug 2019)

L






M






N






Another lumpy one 1059m of climbing in 56km of cycling.


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Aug 2019)

Hopefully these will load in order

All taken from a ride to and from my grandads house in Peterborough yesterday 

The final image from Peterborough was taken instead of the town sign that is situated on the A15 from Yaxley - I’m stupid but not suicidal

Quite a handy alphabetical ride


----------



## craigwend (22 Aug 2019)

Couldn't find a Q even though I've see a few signs with Queues Likely on ...

However
R
No actual village sign so...









S


----------



## burntoutbanger (24 Aug 2019)

OK, my nearest Q is a 200km round trip away and until today I still needed O and P. There are a few Os and Ps nearby but as a bit of a test ride I thought I'd get a couple further away.

O






P






These were on a ride out from Exeter to Cheddar Gorge, a ride I've been thinking about for a while. Three day weekend and pleasant weather made it possible. It also has given me the confidence to consider going for Q straight from home, although that ride would be considerably more lumpy. I have a week off in October so that would be the time to do it.

213km with 1752m of climbing.


----------



## lazybloke (25 Aug 2019)

V & W during a spell in Cornwall during the week. Blimey, the terrain is 'undulating'.


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2019)

Job done 




Finally got out to the other side of Loughborough to the village of Zouch for its 2nd appearance in the thread and probably not it's last


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> Job done
> View attachment 481790
> 
> Finally got out to the other side of Loughborough to the village of Zouch for its 2nd appearance in the thread and probably not it's last



Yay!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> Job done
> View attachment 481790
> 
> Finally got out to the other side of Loughborough to the village of Zouch for its 2nd appearance in the thread and probably not it's last



Copy cat


----------



## 13 rider (25 Aug 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Copy cat


You started by coping my A so I finished it copying your Z


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> You started by coping my A so I finished it copying your Z


Fair enough, I'll give you that


----------



## Katherine (25 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> Job done
> View attachment 481790
> 
> Finally got out to the other side of Loughborough to the village of Zouch for its 2nd appearance in the thread and probably not it's last


----------



## Shadow (25 Aug 2019)

13 rider said:


> Job done
> Finally got out to the other side of Loughborough to the village of Zouch for its 2nd appearance in the thread and probably not it's last



Chapeau!!


----------



## Shadow (27 Aug 2019)

*W*

View media item 11382
*Y*

View media item 11383
That's the lot from me; 4 byes but many new roads and lanes ridden. On my first ride after catching *A*, I thought that I would use as many double-barreled village names as there seemed to be plenty within the county. This turned out more difficult than I imagined but 12 of 22 is respectable first attempt. No other form of transport was used in this collection bar my bike(s)!

Amberley, Barns Green, Christs Hospital, Dial Post, Ellens Green, Fulking, Godards Green, Henfield, Itchingfield, Kirdford, Lurgashall, Monks Gate, Newfoundout, Oving, Partridge Green, Rottingdean, Shoreham by Sea, The Haven, Upper Beeding, wiston VIllage, Wisborough Green and Yapton.

Sadly I shall not be travelling to Leicestershire or Devonshire to collect a Z.


----------



## Houthakker (29 Aug 2019)

Finally got around to picking up my T although its not really that far away. Have a plan for U but after that its going to get tricky


----------



## uphillstruggler (31 Aug 2019)

Quainton today, a nice 40 miler

Some very tasty blackberries from the bush next to the sign too


----------



## craigwend (7 Sep 2019)




----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2019)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 483971



Are you just visiting the places I used to fish as a kid? I spent many a hour fishing the river at Tickton


----------



## craigwend (7 Sep 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are you just visiting the places I used to fish as a kid? I spent many a hour fishing the river at Tickton


Have you ever been fishing at Ulrome beach? (Next up )


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Sep 2019)

craigwend said:


> Have you ever been fishing at Ulrome beach? (Next up )


I’ve been there but not fishing!


----------



## Alex H (11 Sep 2019)

Just found this after being away from CC for a while.


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Sep 2019)

A lovely ride today, along the canal and through deserted lanes to grab my R and S

T would have been another 4 miles but time was against me.


----------



## lazybloke (15 Sep 2019)

X. Sort of.


----------



## Vantage (16 Sep 2019)

lazybloke said:


> X. Sort of.



Can't see it.


----------



## lazybloke (16 Sep 2019)

Vantage said:


> Can't see it.


Is that your assessment that Oxshott isn't a good X, or can you actually not see the pic? I've had problems with pics previously, which only I can see ...


----------



## Aravis (16 Sep 2019)

All I can see is a small grey no entry sign.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Sep 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Is that your assessment that Oxshott isn't a good X, or can you actually not see the pic? I've had problems with pics previously, which only I can see ...


Can't see the pic.
My X was Plaxtol so I'm in no position to criticise Oxshott.


----------



## Vantage (16 Sep 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Is that your assessment that Oxshott isn't a good X, or can you actually not see the pic? I've had problems with pics previously, which only I can see ...



That's all I can see...


----------



## Aravis (16 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can't see the pic.
> My X was Plaxtol so I'm in no position to criticise Oxshott.


I never did understand why you didn't go to 'extable.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Sep 2019)

Aravis said:


> I never did understand why you didn't go to 'extable.


Hextable was on my list of possibles, along with Oxted, but Plaxtol won on the grounds that it was handily situated between Wrotham and Yalding

In fact, I just checked, I rode through Hextable earlier in the day that I visited Plaxtol, but the order would have been wrong. I hadn't yet visited Queenborough, Rushenden, Sheerness ... etc etc when I rode through Hextable.


----------



## lazybloke (16 Sep 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Can't see the pic.
> My X was Plaxtol so I'm in no position to criticise Oxshott.



My bad, I'd embedded a link to an unshared Google folder. Explains why only I could see it.
Have now replaced the link with the actual image.


----------



## Alex H (16 Sep 2019)

the angle of the sign makes it more useful to people on the Coquet, rather than the road


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Sep 2019)

It's been a while...
Previously on ABC, I had done *A*ston, *B*enington, *C*romer, *D*atchworth, *E*arith, *F*en Drayton, *G*osmore, *H*itchin, *I*ckleford, *J*acks Hill, *K*nebworth,* L*etchworth, *M*oulton, *N*ewmarket, *O*usden, *P*rickwillow, *Q*ueen Adelaide, *R*edcoats Green,* S*tevenage, *T*itmore Green, *U*pper Caldecote, *W*hakatane (in NZ), *X*-ning near Newmarket and *Y*ardley Gobion.
On Sunday I finally got my act together and set off to St Albans.
Well, not exactly St Albans...




I didn't find an actual road sign, but I believe the Romans were notoriously lax on such matters. V for Verulamium - tick!
To fill in a little background, there is a converted railway line running from Hatfield to St Albans, which I hadn't ridden, even though I worked for a year right by the Hatfield end of it. There's a bit of evidence ot the trainy past, in that there's a few platforms dotted along the track, and a station building in St Albans being used as a nursery. No tunnels, sadly. This ride made up for not getting V-for-Vindolandia when I was riding from Carlisle to Newcastle in early August.
Now all I need is a Z...


----------



## Alex H (19 Sep 2019)

*A*lmouth, *B*elford, *C*hatton, *D*enwick, *E*glingham, *F*elton,















There's only 1 village / hamlet in Northumberland beginning with 'J' and it's a 96 mile round trip . the next nearest would be Jedburgh which is a tad over 96. Looks like I need to be a bit creative for the next one


----------



## Vantage (19 Sep 2019)

I've been thinking about starting my ABC rides from scratch again. But this time riding a fair distance rather than grabbing the nearest sign to me. My thinking is that would give me the nudge to go that little bit further to grab an actual road sign rather than a train station, post office or god help me, a bye!


----------



## Alex H (20 Sep 2019)

Vantage said:


> I've been thinking about starting my ABC rides from scratch again. But this time riding a fair distance rather than grabbing the nearest sign to me. My thinking is that would give me the nudge to go that little bit further to grab an actual road sign rather than a train station, post office or god help me, a bye!



You might find this useful 

https://britishplacenames.uk/


----------



## Shadow (20 Sep 2019)

^ wonderful! I wish I had had this earlier in the year!

Not necessarily providing places with a sign name but hugely comprehensive nonetheless. Thanks.


----------



## Aravis (20 Sep 2019)

I was never happy at having finished this challenge with what was at best a creative workaround for Z. All this year I've been looking at Zeals, about 70 miles away by the shortest route, and filling up RideWithGPS's available storage space with possible routes. Finally, yesterday, with my wife returning from Cornwall by car, and requiring no persuasion to take it slowly and to meet me by Burnham-on-Sea pier at 7 o'clock, we were on!

There was a nice Y on the way down, at Yatton Keynell - more on that later:






And the main event. Forgive me for indulging myself with multiple images. It's been a long time waiting!
















The message on the back I fail to comprehend. In what sense was it "donated"?

Months ago I posted a couple of other Ys, at Yardley Hastings and Yanworth, but I'd always hoped to complete the challenge in four rides, now accomplished:

February 12th: Avening, Beverston, Cherington, Daglingworth, Ewen, Filkins, Great Rissington, Hinton on the Green, Innsworth.
February 24th: Joys Green, Kilcot, Lowbands, Maisemore, Northway, Overbury, Pamington.
March 19th: Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stone, Thornbury, Upper Morton, Viney Hill, Westbury-on-Severn, Exhall.
September 19th: Yatton Keynell, Zeals.

The March effort is my ride on the year. After collecting Q to W in South Gloucestershire and the Forest of Dean, I then had to ride up to Warwickshire and back to get Exhall. Without that, completing the challenge in four rides would not have been possible.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Sep 2019)

Aravis said:


> I was never happy at having finished this challenge with what was at best a creative workaround for Z. All this year I've been looking at Zeals, about 70 miles away by the shortest route, and filling up RideWithGPS's available storage space with possible routes. Finally, yesterday, with my wife returning from Cornwall by car, and requiring no persuasion to take it slowly and to meet me by Burnham-on-Sea pier at 7 o'clock, we were on!
> 
> There was a nice Y on the way down, at Yatton Keynell - more on that later:
> 
> ...



Well Done, great effort.


----------



## Vantage (20 Sep 2019)

Alex H said:


> You might find this useful
> 
> https://britishplacenames.uk/



Thanks 

The site I used last time probably isn't as full as that one, but does list the counties in which the places fall into. It makes the job of determining whether it's doable or not a bit easier


----------



## Aravis (22 Sep 2019)

Vantage said:


> I've been thinking about starting my ABC rides from scratch again. But this time riding a fair distance rather than grabbing the nearest sign to me. My thinking is that would give me the nudge to go that little bit further to grab an actual road sign rather than a train station, post office or god help me, a bye!


Similarly, I can't imagine not starting this again, the only difference being that I won't allow places I used first time round. Immediately it becomes harder because, as far as I know, J and X won't be available on a "normal" ride. As for Z, I suppose that will have to be Zouch.

I think I'll start this on my next ride rather than waiting until the new year. I have a week away planned soon when I think I can get a good J, and I'll have to be ready...



Vantage said:


> Thanks
> 
> The site I used last time probably isn't as full as that one, but does list the counties in which the places fall into. It makes the job of determining whether it's doable or not a bit easier


I've tended to use the index of a road atlas. It's still led to many moments of disappointment when hunting for signs on StreetView.


----------



## Alex H (22 Sep 2019)

Aravis said:


> I've tended to use the index of a road atlas. It's still led to many moments of disappointment when hunting for signs on StreetView.



But, note that Streetview is always out of date, in some cases by a few years. My 'Ingram' above has no sign on Streetview. I thought I would be relying on the church name until I got there.


----------



## Aravis (22 Sep 2019)

Alex H said:


> But, note that Streetview is always out of date, in some cases by a few years. My 'Ingram' above has no sign on Streetview. I thought I would be relying on the church name until I got there.


A little while ago I was having a look at a route through the Longleat estate for a possible ride. Edging forwards near one of the entrances, the scene changed dramatically and a brand new gate appeared out of nowhere.

The J I'm hoping to use soon looks dilapidated and unloved on Streetview, and I wouldn't be entirely surprised if it's been tidied away by now. If that's happened I'll present the evidence and look forward to being showered with sympathy.


----------



## Alex H (23 Sep 2019)

Aravis said:


> A little while ago I was having a look at a route through the Longleat estate for a possible ride. Edging forwards near one of the entrances, the scene changed dramatically and a brand new gate appeared out of nowhere.
> 
> The J I'm hoping to use soon looks dilapidated and unloved on Streetview, and I wouldn't be entirely surprised if it's been tidied away by now. If that's happened I'll present the evidence and look forward to being showered with sympathy.



I have a similar example near me - the Streetview car has obviously done one road but not the other, so the "Unsuitable for motor vehicles DO NOT USE SATNAV" sign disappears

(B1340 junction at Denwick near the church, if anyone wants to see)

EDIT - I've now found the Ingram sign on Streetview (now that I know where it is) but it's brown instead of blue!


----------



## lazybloke (26 Sep 2019)

YES!!! Finished the challenge at the weekend (at long last).
the family will be happy, as it impacted two family holidays and a weekend away. It's taken 7 months to complete, and I've visited 6 'foreign' counties.

The full list:
Ashtead>Bramley>Coldharbour>Dorking>Effingham>Fetcham>Guildford>Holmbury St Mary>Ifield>Jacobs Well>Knaphill>Leatherhead>Mickleham>North Holmwood>Ockham>Pirbright>Queens Corner>Rake>Sheet>Tadworth>Ulverston>Valley Truckle>West Downs>O*X*shott>Yarlington>Zeals

Y isn't perfect - I could only find a directional sign. 








Ooh, asymmetric brake lever placement. Hadn't noticed that until now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Sep 2019)

@Chris Doyle


----------



## iandg (29 Sep 2019)

Still need to make the effort to get out to Quothquan.


----------



## Alex H (30 Sep 2019)

*A*lmouth, *B*elford, *C*hatton, *D*enwick, *E*glingham, *F*elton, *G*lanton, *H*ipsburn, *I*ngram

Jenny Bells Carr - an island near Low Newton by Sea












Kelso - taken before I found this thread , hence my old bike 






Longhoughton (as the sign says) with it's new speed limit.


----------



## Vantage (30 Sep 2019)

I never knew thighs or butt cheeks could hurt so much... 
Started my 2nd "more adventurous" go at the ABC challenge today. 65 mile round trip to bag Antrobus.


----------



## Aravis (30 Sep 2019)

lazybloke said:


> YES!!! Finished the challenge at the weekend (at long last).
> the family will be happy, as it impacted two family holidays and a weekend away. It's taken 7 months to complete, and I've visited 6 'foreign' counties.
> 
> The full list:
> Ashtead>Bramley>Coldharbour>Dorking>Effingham>Fetcham>Guildford>Holmbury St Mary>Ifield>Jacobs Well>Knaphill>Leatherhead>Mickleham>North Holmwood>Ockham>Pirbright>Queens Corner>Rake>Sheet>Tadworth>Ulverston>Valley Truckle>West Downs>O*X*shott>Yarlington>Zeals


Well done! An impressive spread, and we meet at Zeals. My family was remarkably supportive too.

Strange that until late September no-one had been to Zeals. The standard scruffy white signs are fine for the challenge, of course, but if anyone else is going there and wants to get the handsome stone sign, it's located on the old A303 heading eastwards to Mere. That means if approaching on the B-road from the north you don't want to cut off the corner; you need to carry on along almost as far as the bridge carrying the current A303 before turning right.

I have a feeling there was talk of a "Zouchparty", possibly around this time. Did it happen?


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Oct 2019)

Aravis said:


> Well done! An impressive spread, and we meet at Zeals. My family was remarkably supportive too.
> 
> Strange that until late September no-one had been to Zeals. The standard scruffy white signs are fine for the challenge, of course, but if anyone else is going there and wants to get the handsome stone sign, it's located on the old A303 heading eastwards to Mere. That means if approaching on the B-road from the north you don't want to cut off the corner; you need to carry on along almost as far as the bridge carrying the current A303 before turning right.
> 
> I have a feeling there was talk of a "Zouchparty", possibly around this time. Did it happen?



I think Zeal will be my Z, its a long way from home but I think that I will make the effort to get there and have an overnighter between xmas and new year as we are heading to Zummerzet for the new year period

I need to get this back up and running with a T.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Oct 2019)

Unfortunately the ride to the end of the Alphabet ie Zouch didn't happen . Too many logistical problems for it to come together


----------



## steverob (2 Oct 2019)

Yeah I'd still like to do Zouch, even though I can say I have already completed the challenge given how many skips we initially allowed ourselves - I only missed X (which wasn't possible anyway without being "creative") and all of them I managed to find proper village/town signs too. However I'm down to work overtime the next four weekends and by the time I'm done with that, it'll be the time of the year where I'd either have to set off or arrive home in the dark in order to do any long distance cycling - something I really don't want to do.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Oct 2019)

I will do Zouch sometime but it may have to be next year. When I've done that I'll count down Z,Y,X...


----------



## craigwend (5 Oct 2019)

To Ulrome and back ...


----------



## Aravis (5 Oct 2019)

For the second time round I've been looking for a theme to make it a little different. I thought perhaps I could go for places which have a larger, more famous namesake either in the UK or elsewhere. On a long ride in the Cotswolds today I bagged the first three.

Arlington, from which the US military cemetery takes its name:






Barnsley, a chocolate-box Cotswold village (as we all know):






And Cambridge, a scruffy little village on the A38 south of Gloucester:






As a challenge it's looking quite promising. One or two may prove impossible but I can see realistic options for most letters. D should be Dunkirk, which has already appeared in this thread at least once.


----------



## Shadow (5 Oct 2019)

Aravis said:


> I thought perhaps I could go for places which have a larger, more famous namesake either in the UK or elsewhere.


Excellent idea.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Oct 2019)

Aravis said:


> For the second time round I've been looking for a theme to make it a little different. I thought perhaps I could go for places which have a larger, more famous namesake either in the UK or elsewhere. On a long ride in the Cotswolds today I bagged the first three.
> 
> Arlington, from which the US military cemetery takes its name:
> 
> ...




https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/snooker/49944958


----------



## Aravis (6 Oct 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/snooker/49944958


Haha great story. At least he seems to have found his way back to the right Cambridge...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Oct 2019)

@Aravis 

There is a New York in Lincolnshire near Coningsby


----------



## Alex H (6 Oct 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> View attachment 488019
> 
> 
> @Aravis
> ...


And a Boston


----------



## Shadow (7 Oct 2019)

And Toronto near Durham.


----------



## Aravis (7 Oct 2019)

There's also Quebec in Co Durham, and Jersey Marine near Swansea.

Both have suitable signs. Travel plans for next year could be strongly influenced.


----------



## Alex H (7 Oct 2019)

Shadow said:


> And Toronto near Durham.


That would be a nice day out, google says only 22 hours from Gloucester by bike


----------



## Shadow (7 Oct 2019)

Aravis said:


> There's also Quebec in Co Durham


Wow, did not know that. 
Who needs to fly over the Atlantic to see parts of Canada?!


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Oct 2019)

Going off topic a bit, how about "Your bike in a place that is mentioned in a song" ?Might be worth a thread, but it would be too much of a push to expect them to be in alphabetical order.


----------



## burntoutbanger (9 Oct 2019)

Got my 'Q' today.

Wimped out a bit, going from home, Exeter, would have been a minimum of 165km round trip with around 1800m of climbing (flatter but longer routes were an option). Starting and finishing from Taunton (£12.50 train, half an hour each way) got it down to 94km with 603m of climbing, much more achievable. There was a brisk westerly wind, I didn't realise how brisk until the return leg. I'd routed through a fair amount of lanes though so got some protection from the hedgerows. The forecast light rain didn't materialise barring a decent shower just outside Taunton again on the return leg. Not usually one to take shelter but with a train to catch I did take ten minutes in a bus shelter while the worst of it passed. The route was very flat and I'd made good time so a couple of laps around the town centre took my distance over 100km which was a hoped for bonus.

The rest of the alphabet should be easy pickings, I even have a fairly local 'Z'.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Oct 2019)

New York has the traditional village sign and this snazzy one. The letters are cut out and it took a few goes to get the light right so you can see them


----------



## Aravis (13 Oct 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> New York has the traditional village sign and this snazzy one. The letters are cut out and it took a few goes to get the light right so you can see them
> 
> View attachment 488764


Intuitively I'd expect places with a big-sounding name to want to make something of it, and this looks like good evidence! All too often hamlets have nothing to identify them at all; it'll be good to improve the odds a bit.

The namesakes-themed A-Z is going to take a long time, and I don't intend to get too legalistic about precise matches. For example, anything called simply "Newcastle" is deemed to be a namesake of the Tyneside version. There's one of these near Monmouth, up a hill which I'd usually avoid. I know it's good for me.


----------



## Aravis (16 Oct 2019)

Another step on the second run through. It was every bit as gloomy as it looks:






Arlington, Barnsley, Cambridge, Dunkirk.


----------



## Vantage (21 Oct 2019)

46 mile round trip to visit Balderstone today. Very nice place indeed.






The villages name is on the churchs name sign. Best I could do.


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Oct 2019)

Vantage said:


> 46 mile round trip to visit Balderstone today. Very nice place indeed.
> 
> View attachment 490020
> 
> ...


From memory, the sign is on the road that leads down from the A59, just opposite the Salmesbury sports and social club.

Balderstone is a lovely spot, definitely benefits from no through route to anywhere else


----------



## Vantage (23 Oct 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> From memory, the sign is on the road that leads down from the A59, just opposite the Salmesbury sports and social club.
> 
> Balderstone is a lovely spot, definitely benefits from no through route to anywhere else


Found it on Google Street View. It's a directional sign. No good according to Reivers rules. Ah well.


----------



## Aravis (24 Oct 2019)

Vantage said:


> Found it on Google Street View. It's a directional sign. No good according to *Reivers rules*. Ah well.


Practically all traces of the great man seem to have vanished.  There are a few vestiges in the form of quoted text, but these are now unattributed, and the opening post in this thread, containing the initial rules and guidelines, is blank. This can't be what is supposed to happen, surely?

I think the reason for not allowing directional signs was that your photograph is meant to be in the village/town itself. A directional sign implies that at that moment, you weren't there, and you might never have been. In the absence of a boundary sign or a village green sign, a parish church name board is probably one of the best alternatives, as it's intrinsically bound with the place's identity.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Oct 2019)

What the flippity heck happened to the original post? What happened to Reiver?


----------



## Vantage (24 Oct 2019)

Last I heard he went off on a cruise. As for his posts......weird.


----------



## lazybloke (24 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> What the flippity heck happened to the original post? What happened to Reiver?


Oh, another departee i'd guess. Been too many in recent times.


----------



## Alex H (24 Oct 2019)

Read all about it......

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/wheres-reiver.247973/


----------



## Vantage (28 Oct 2019)

Got this today...


----------



## craigwend (31 Oct 2019)

Victoria Dock Village ...


----------



## burntoutbanger (31 Oct 2019)

R and S today.











Both villages are on the main road between home and Tiverton. Rewe is actually the further away, a little over five miles from my front door. Stoke Cannon is about a mile closer (they were snapped in order).

Two of my closest letters to date.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2019)

burntoutbanger said:


> R and S today.
> 
> View attachment 491371
> 
> ...


You won’t have far to go for your Z then?


----------



## burntoutbanger (31 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> You won’t have far to go for your Z then?



Zeal Monachorum less than twenty miles away. 👍


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Oct 2019)

burntoutbanger said:


> Zeal Monachorum less than twenty miles away. 👍


That’s the one I did.


----------



## burntoutbanger (1 Nov 2019)

Swiftly followed with a 'T'.






Probably my most frequent after work ride. An out and back to Tedburn St Mary. The road runs parallel to the A30 so sees little traffic and there are good sightlines so even though you still get the odd close pass they are a rarity. A good road to ride now the nights are drawing in.


----------



## Aravis (5 Nov 2019)

Continuing the namesakes theme, an early morning E from yesterday. Using the criterion "Which Wikipedia entry does Google list first", the Derbyshire example is clearly the greater of the two:






Not really the best I could have done, but E isn't the easiest. I should have been on holiday in East Yorkshire this week but had to give my place to my eldest daughter. I'd been hoping to visit Everton, near Doncaster, as well as the Tom Simpson memorial in Harworth. 

If anyone from the South Midlands or thereabouts is struggling for a V, and if twin town names are acceptable, I noticed later on that Alcester is twinned with Vallet, France. Since within 4 miles you can also pick up Wixford and Exhall, it could be worth making the journey.


----------



## burntoutbanger (11 Nov 2019)

Saturday was an out and back to Umberleigh.






104km but fairly flat with only 800m of climbing but boy did it rain! Oh and it was cold too. The rest of my alphabet are all closer, only five to go.


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Nov 2019)

Finally got around to T

After a few false starts, Tathall End was the destination


----------



## craigwend (7 Dec 2019)

W = WEEL


----------



## burntoutbanger (7 Dec 2019)

V - W - eX
















49km with 574m of climbing, not too bad seeing as the last 12km or so were pancake flat. Out through the lanes to Crediton then more lanes to Tedburn St Mary passing through Venny Tedburn. Then more quiet roads and getting lumpier up to Whitestone which I've always thought has a rather pretty sign. Dropping back down into Exeter and picking up EXminster on the outskirts (having already used Exeter for my E).

Had considered extending out to Yettington for my Y but it would have added a fair distance and I wasn't really feeling it today. On returning home and looking at the map I was reminded of an alternative Y that also happens to be vaguely in the same direction as my Z so all in all no bad thing.

Oh and the lanes were muckier and wetter than I'd hoped but at least it was dry from above.

Two to go!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Dec 2019)

craigwend said:


> W = WEEL
> 
> View attachment 495730



Another spot were I used to fish as a kid.


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Dec 2019)

Just spent a pleasant hour re-reading this thread, I can’t believe where the time has gone, and I can’t believe that I did all those rides.

It was great reading about and seeing photos of all the places everyone visited. There’s still a couple of weeks to go to finish the challenge for those who are up for it.

Thanks Reiver for kicking it off, I had a great time on the rides and it got me out on the bike when I wasn’t feeling like it.


----------



## craigwend (21 Dec 2019)

X-RAY  (in the Village of Cottingham)


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Dec 2019)

craigwend said:


> X-RAY  (in the Village of Cottingham)


Most excellent thinking.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Dec 2019)

I don't think Z is going to happen.


----------



## Vantage (21 Dec 2019)

I'm not gonna get D till friggin April at the earliest. Its a fair trek needing an overnight camp but it'll be worth it for the ride


----------



## burntoutbanger (26 Dec 2019)

Y is for Yeoford.










Z is for Zeal Monachorum.







And that completes the challenge!

Fantastic challenge, I really enjoyed getting out and doing it. Travelled along some roads and lanes I never would have normally and visited towns and villages that up to now had only been names on signposts.


----------



## craigwend (27 Dec 2019)

Y = Yapham Mill


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2019)

Getting close to the end of year deadline.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Getting close to the end of year deadline.


Deadline? What deadline? 

I was planning my Z in the spring some time. And no, I don't intend to start over again at A.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Dec 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Deadline? What deadline?
> 
> I was planning my Z in the spring some time. And no, I don't intend to start over again at A.


The original post has gone, but I’m sure the OP set a target for completing the challenge by the end of the year.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> The original post has gone, but I’m sure the OP set a target for completing the challenge by the end of the year.


Ah I see. Fortunately for me I never saw that.
I'm still planning Zouch sometime in the spring. I just need to get around to organising it.


----------



## craigwend (27 Dec 2019)

CarlP said:


> Getting close to the end of year deadline.


I have a 'cunning plan' for Z, technically not a Town or Village ... but 'exciting' nonetheless [or not] just need to get there before the impending deadline


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Dec 2019)

Had an opportunity to get out this morning to kickstart the last push, not sure if the images will load in order

I think one or two of the following have been done by others, @CarlP for one.

I’m hoping to get out tomorrow for a couple more.


----------



## craigwend (29 Dec 2019)

Z = Zebedees Yard ...  [Cultural Space, Music Venue, Fishing Memorial, Living Residence & car park ...]




















View: https://youtu.be/KaSrp10dKAo


----------



## steverob (29 Dec 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> Had an opportunity to get out this morning to kickstart the last push, not sure if the images will load in order
> 
> I think one or two of the following have been done by others, @CarlP for one.
> 
> I’m hoping to get out tomorrow for a couple more.


Holy smokes - looking at the small versions of your pictures, for a second I thought you'd just re-used my ones! I also have an orange (well, orange and black) bike and took my U and V photos, not just in those villages, but in front of those exact signs too! It was only when I looked at the full size versions that I realised they were your original photos - plus remembering the fact that I took my W in Waddesdon, not Winslow!


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Dec 2019)

I’ve had to use my first bye today, my planned X just didn’t happen due to time constraints so I’ll get that early in the new year 

Y





A muddy ride along the canal and bridleways this afternoon bagged the Y


----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Dec 2019)

Z for Zeals






Just a crafty X yo go back to


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Dec 2019)

Mod Note:
Happy new year all!
I'm going to lock this thread, then start a fresh one for 2020.
New thread here:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/abc-towns-and-villages-2020.256232/


----------



## Pat "5mph" (31 Dec 2019)

Welcome to the Cycle Chat ABC town and villages challenge 2020.
The rules are simple: find a town or village that starts with a letter of the alphabet, ride there, get a picture of a sign of the place with your bike in it, post it on this thread.
You must follow the alphabet, you can get to multiple places on one ride, but you must not claim a letter if you haven't first reached the previous letter of the alphabet.
Example: Airdrie, Blantyre, Carmyle is OK.
Carmyle, Airdrie, Blantyre is a no no 
Enjoy!


----------



## Vantage (1 Jan 2020)

I restarted my ABCs on the old thread but as there's a new thread, ima gonna restart again. Thanks @Pat "5mph"


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jan 2020)

Will people be posting their old photos? They need a 2020 sign with it 😁🇩🇰


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jan 2020)

Vantage said:


> I restarted my ABCs on the old thread but as there's a new thread, ima gonna restart again. Thanks @Pat "5mph"


I got a pm saying the original challenge was from February to February: as the op post is gone, I will unlock the old thread till February.
@TheDoctor there's your chance!
Let's, though, start the 2020 challenge here 



steveindenmark said:


> Will people be posting their old photos? They need a 2020 sign with it 😁🇩🇰


Hey, that did not occur to me: I'm sure cyclechatters don't cheat


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jan 2020)

Mod Note:
It was brought to my attention that the original challenge was from February to February, so I'm reopening this till any member that wants to can finish the ABC.
Please use the 2020 thread to record rides for the new challenge.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/abc-towns-and-villages-2020.256232/
Cheers!


----------



## Aravis (2 Jan 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I got a pm saying the original challenge was from February to February: as the op post is gone, I will unlock the old thread till February.
> @TheDoctor there's your chance!
> Let's, though, start the 2020 challenge here


This is making me feel a bit grumpy. The original challenge very clearly started in early January, and I don't believe there was ever a suggestion that it was to run for a year. It doesn't really make sense as an annual challenge in it's existing form.

If it's to be a renewable annual challenge, one idea might be to make January the month for A, B and C, February for D, E, F, and so on. If we remove X and Z, accepting that X doesn't exist and that for many Z requires an excessively long journey, the formula works.

With just three to be found a month, this would help to remove the temptation to rush ahead. There'd be more time for anyone who wants to follow a particular theme, or perhaps target decorative village green-style signs.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2020)

@Ajax Bay I understand what's making you grumpy - and I suggest an antidote .

Just make up your own rules/lack of rules. I certainly have. _Visit places beginning A-Z in order _is an excellent and very simple concept so just enjoy that bit and ignore any other rules that get in your way and/or make up your own rules if you find they are needed. Maximum enjoyment, minimum grumpiness.


----------



## Alex H (2 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Ajax Bay I understand what's making you grumpy - and have an antidote for you.
> 
> Just make up your own rules/lack of rules. I certainly have. _Visit places beginning A-Z in order _is an excellent concept so just enjoy that bit and ignore any other rules that get in your way and/or make up your own rules if you find they are needed. Maximum enjoyment, minimum grumpiness.



Indeed, I didn't even see the original thread until September. There's no way for me to get to Z from M in a month


----------



## Vantage (2 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Maximum enjoyment, minimum grumpiness.



Indeed.
Reiver's idea behind the thread was just to get people out on their bikes to new places instead of the same old mundane routes they usually used.


----------



## All uphill (2 Jan 2020)

I'm in!


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Jan 2020)

I'm in but it is difficult to chain together ABCD around here. I've got a potential route in mind. Are trains to the start allowed?

I've got a route planned for EFGHIJKL in a single ride.

It's unlikely I'll be able to justify the cost of the trip to the Outer Hebrides so Vatersay will have to wait.
Edit: also, does it need to be a road sign that says the village/town name? Round here it's less Welcome to Placename and more Abandon Hope All Ye Who Enter Here.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2020)

Edwardoka said:


> Edit: also, does it need to be a road sign that says the village/town name? Round here it's less Welcome to Placename and more Abandon Hope All Ye Who Enter Here.


From what I've seen (and done) then it's the boundary sign as first preference, but village halls, churches, railway stations, sports clubs and so on all seem to be fine. My favourite of my own visits was a great big muriel on the side of a leisure centre in Sheerness.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> This is making me feel a bit grumpy. The original challenge very clearly started in early January, and I don't believe there was ever a suggestion that it was to run for a year.





Dogtrousers said:


> Just make up your own rules/lack of rules. I certainly have. _Visit places beginning A-Z in order _is an excellent and very simple concept so just enjoy that bit and ignore any other rules that get in your way and/or make up your own rules if you find they are needed.


No problems: will I just merge the 2 threads, edit the title, we can let it run as before.
Sorry about the confusion, us (the mods team) thought it was an annual challenge.



Edwardoka said:


> I'm in but it is difficult to chain together ABCD around here.


Adrie, Balloch, Coatbridge, Denny ... 
Yes, you can take the train to near your destination.
You don't need to chain the towns together, unless it happens you pass more than one on a ride.


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Jan 2020)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Adrie, Balloch, Coatbridge, Denny ...
> Yes, you can take the train to near your destination.
> You don't need to chain the towns together, unless it happens you pass more than one on a ride.


No offence Pat as I know you live in the east of the city but I'm not going near Airdrie or Coatbridge.
My ABCD would involve Balloch through.


----------



## Aravis (2 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Ajax Bay I understand what's making you grumpy - and I suggest an antidote .
> 
> Just make up your own rules/lack of rules. I certainly have. _Visit places beginning A-Z in order _is an excellent and very simple concept so just enjoy that bit and ignore any other rules that get in your way and/or make up your own rules if you find they are needed. Maximum enjoyment, minimum grumpiness.


Many apologies, I've spent the day ill in bed, and I wasn't in a fit state to make posts this morning. Probably I'm still not, but my ability to perform simple arithmetic seems to have returned.

Best of all, I'm feeling a little happier. Village green signs it is, as they always make me smile when I see them. Now I've just got to remember where I saw an A. It certainly wasn't Ajax Bay.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Jan 2020)

Mod Note:
I've merged the threads, carry on as before, sorry for the disruption


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jan 2020)

Agree you can’t get X and for most of us, Z isn't happening either. The original allowed up to three byes and I think that should remain. Posters can indicate their byes as they go through the letters.

As for not using last years photos. I’m riding a different bike this year so it’ll be mostly obvious. Maybe I’ll take a sheet if A4 with 2020 written on it!


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Jan 2020)

Must admit, I'd thought it was an annual challenge too.
As for the rules, such as they are, I see no problem with getting a train, altering the sequence if necessary, or whatever. My W was in New Zealand, and riding there would have been slightly epic, to say the least. Equally, the W was *ridden* out of sequence, but I waited till I'd posted the V for Verulamium photo before *posting* W for Wakatane.
I shall be reusing a few places from last time, as I only know one Q, and I will be doing an NZ place if I possibly can.

Anyway - who's up for a ride to Zouch?


----------



## EltonFrog (2 Jan 2020)

I won’t be doing it again, this challenge was sooo last year.


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Jan 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> @Ajax Bay I understand what's making you grumpy - and I suggest an antidote .


Not me, matey - I see @Aravis has owned up. Only my children pretend to understand what makes me grumpy, and it certinly isn't ABCDE .>..


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Jan 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> Not me, matey - I see @Aravis has owned up. Only my children pretend to understand what makes me grumpy, and it certinly isn't ABCDE .>..


Both begin with A. Close enough


----------



## steverob (3 Jan 2020)

I will do this again but plan on starting with Z and working backwards. However that won’t be until April at the earliest as the trip to Zouch is an all-dayer with multiple trains involved and I don’t ride in the dark.

I will where possible go to different villages/towns compared to my A-Z, but there might be a few where I have to re-use the same one (V, Q and J probably) although even then I’ll attempt to use a different sign.


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Jan 2020)

Aravis said:


> This is making me feel a bit grumpy. The original challenge very clearly started in early January, and I don't believe there was ever a suggestion that it was to run for a year. It doesn't really make sense as an annual challenge in it's existing form.
> 
> If it's to be a renewable annual challenge, one idea might be to make January the month for A, B and C, February for D, E, F, and so on. If we remove X and Z, accepting that X doesn't exist and that for many Z requires an excessively long journey, the formula works.
> 
> With just three to be found a month, this would help to remove the temptation to rush ahead. There'd be more time for anyone who wants to follow a particular theme, or perhaps target decorative village green-style signs.



Hello @Aravis 

It was I who brought the annual thing to @Pat "5mph" s attention, reason being that there were possibly people like me who started late. 

My impression was that it was a personal challenge with loose if any rules. 

It didn’t bother me that the thread was locked but I thought it may restrict others from reading it and getting inspiration/ideas for their challenge 

Anyway, my last letter required was X so here is mine, nabbed in a news years day ride around the cheddar area

aXbridge, which wasn’t my original X but was quite handy 

Just contemplating the format of this years A-Z or Z-A


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jan 2020)

Anyone heading for Zouch . With a bit of notice you can have a guided ride with some fellow Leicestershire Ccers . We will find a nice cafe and a quiet route


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Jan 2020)

13 rider said:


> Anyone heading for Zouch . With a bit of notice you can have a guided ride with some fellow Leicestershire Ccers . We will find a nice cafe and a quiet route



If I go Z - A, it would be a good start. When, would be my next thought 

I’m in the metropolis of Milton Keynes so planning would be needed


----------



## Spinney (4 Jan 2020)

I got as far as I last year, then ground to a halt as J involved a long and hilly ride (long for me, at least). I'm making an effort to get more miles in overall this year, so I'm starting again (although some of the places will be the same as before). I'm also going to make an effort to complete it this year, as far as possible! My X and Z may have to be places with those letters somewhere in the name rather than at the beginning!
*Alveston, Berkeley







*


----------



## uphillstruggler (4 Jan 2020)

Spinney said:


> I got as far as I last year, then ground to a halt as J involved a long and hilly ride (long for me, at least). I'm making an effort to get more miles in overall this year, so I'm starting again (although some of the places will be the same as before). I'm also going to make an effort to complete it this year, as far as possible! My X and Z may have to be places with those letters somewhere in the name rather than at the beginning!
> *Alveston, Berkeley
> View attachment 498976
> 
> ...



And therein lies the reason for this thread

Best of luck


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Jan 2020)

I'm seriously considering a ride from Ashby de la Zouch to Zouch, thereby knocking off A-Z_* in one ride*_!
I can't see a problem there at all...


----------



## All uphill (5 Jan 2020)

Here goes!






Ash Priors.








Bishops Lydeard







Cotford St Luke


----------



## All uphill (7 Jan 2020)

Durleigh. I have rung the church bells here, years ago.







Rang them here too, once. Never again, big heavy things on plain bearings.












That's my F. Cranes of Hinkley Point construction site in the background.
35 hilly miles today and just the one coffee and flapjack.


----------



## Vantage (17 Jan 2020)

Righto, restarting in 2020,heres my first offering to the ABC God's.


----------



## All uphill (17 Jan 2020)

Vantage said:


> Righto, restarting in 2020,heres my first offering to the ABC God's.
> 
> View attachment 500859


Good work, Vantage!

By the bags on your bike I'm assuming your not going home until you've completed the alphabet!


----------



## All uphill (18 Jan 2020)

G had to be Glastonbury 











That's my first metric century of 2020


----------



## Spinney (19 Jan 2020)

C to H today!
Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham
































Also my 2nd metric half this year (this is very good for me, by recent standards!)


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Jan 2020)

I may be in a position to do Zedfa Zouch in a few weekends time 
Rather than start from A again, I'm going to work backwards through Y, X, W and so on towards A.
This may be an ambitious target, since my intended A is in NZ and I'll be there in April...


----------



## Aravis (23 Jan 2020)

Continuing the "namesakes" theme started last year, yesterday I rode to Farnborough in Warwickshire. This is in the Avon Dassett/Edgehill area just north of Banbury, popular with professional road races in recent years and completely new ground for me. It would have been nice to have had the sparkling sunshine of recent days, but in my old age I grow increasingly wary of frost and ice.






The miracle of Strava FlyBy means I can tell you the other guy is Pete.


----------



## All uphill (28 Jan 2020)

That's H done on a wet and windy day, but also some blue sky at last. Just "I" to go then comes the major challenge of "J". Nearest I know of is 55 miles away across Devon!


----------



## All uphill (6 Feb 2020)

Ilchester. An historic town built by the Romans, probably to be convenient for the A303 to London.


----------



## Rob and Alison (9 Feb 2020)

We found this thread a bit late last year and decided to hold it over to this year. Our plan last weekend was to get AB&C on last weekends 50km ride, but the camera batteries died after A!

View attachment 503881


----------



## Rob and Alison (9 Feb 2020)

As we had planned a 100km ride to take in D-H for this weekend that meant we had to amend one of our midweek evening rides to take in a B, then we could easily add a C to the start of the 100.


----------



## Rob and Alison (9 Feb 2020)

Yesterdays C-H 100kms


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Feb 2020)

Previously on A-Z...
Having done A-for-Aston through to Y-for-Yardley Gobion, I finally finished on Saturday.
I parked just outside Quorn (handy for the station on the Great Central Railway) and rode through Normanton on Soar towards Zedfa Zouch!





Anyone who thinks that Quorn may possibly feature soon in Z-A is dead right 
My next ride will probably involve Yaxley near Peterborough.


----------



## Rob and Alison (12 Mar 2020)

A 70mile ride with Stig and semi-loaded paniers (holiday training) last Wednesday to get I-J-K in...


----------



## Rob and Alison (28 Mar 2020)

Haven't got around to updating this for a couple of weeks, and 12 weeks 'shielding' means we will be stuck for a while. A 100km ride on March 13th took in L-M and N...


----------



## All uphill (29 Mar 2020)

Rob and Alison said:


> Haven't got around to updating this for a couple of weeks, and 12 weeks 'shielding' means we will be stuck for a while. A 100km ride on March 13th took in L-M and N...
> View attachment 511083
> 
> 
> ...


I'd agreed with a friend to head for my "J" on the next dry, calm day about a month ago. When we said "calm" we were thinking about the weather, not the state of the nation's health!

Oh well, maybe in June or July.


----------



## Spinney (26 Apr 2020)

My last effort on this was 19th Jan!  I'm going to use one of my byes for J, as the nearest is a long ride across the Severn that I don't feel I can justify as 'daily exercise' at the moment.






Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton


----------



## Spinney (6 May 2020)

Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton, [J skipped], Kingswood, Little Badminton


----------



## Spartak (7 May 2020)

Just seen this thread... What a great idea.... I'll start mine as soon as a pass an "A". 
( Went thru Allington a couple of weeks ago... 🙄 ).


----------



## Spartak (17 May 2020)

Nice sign to start my alphabet taken on ride this morning ...


----------



## Spartak (17 May 2020)

Quick question? Looking back over the thread does a part of your bike need to be in the photo?


----------



## 13 rider (17 May 2020)

Spartak said:


> Quick question? Looking back over the thread does a part of your bike need to be in the photo?


Pretty sure it was bike and sign in the Photo . So your A dosnt count  but I think you might get away with it


----------



## Spartak (17 May 2020)

13 rider said:


> Pretty sure it was bike and sign in the Photo . So your A dosnt count  but I think you might get away with it



That's okay.... Another excuse for a bike ride 😉


----------



## Mike_P (23 May 2020)

I have started doing an ABC but have got stuck on J - the three possible options I have are
1. Jack Hill which is really just the name of a lane with a farm on it, 
2. Jennyfield which is a housing estate but does have an Evangelical church with the place name in it 
3. Jervaulx which is an Abbey and only that.
Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## lazybloke (23 May 2020)

Mike_P said:


> I have started doing an ABC but have got stuck on J - the three possible options I have are
> 1. Jack Hill which is really just the name of a lane with a farm on it,
> 2. Jennyfield which is a housing estate but does have an Evangelical church with the place name in it
> 3. Jervaulx which is an Abbey and only that.
> Any thoughts anyone?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_places_in_Yorkshire#J
Jump, Barnsley?


----------



## Mike_P (23 May 2020)

lazybloke said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_places_in_Yorkshire#J
> Jump, Barnsley?


Bit beyond my range, at least 85 mile round trip and that is going straight through the middle of Leeds


----------



## lazybloke (24 May 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Bit beyond my range, at least 85 mile round trip and that is going straight through the middle of Leeds


It's 25 years since i left Leeds. I'd agree with sticking North of the city. Found another j yet?


----------



## TheDoctor (24 May 2020)

If you can't, you can't. Skip the J and move on. Some people use a bit of leeway, like X-ning for Exening, but there's no hard and fast rules to this.


----------



## Mike_P (24 May 2020)

lazybloke said:


> It's 25 years since i left Leeds. I'd agree with sticking North of the city. Found another j yet?


No pretty J-less part of the country other than those not quite villages I mentioned.


TheDoctor said:


> If you can't, you can't. Skip the J and move on. Some people use a bit of leeway, like X-ning for Exening, but there's no hard and fast rules to this.


Thanks, yes Dewsbury was mentioned in the context of it sounds like jewsbury, 56 mile round trip at least which is realistic mileage wise but I can see a few hills immediately on the route that I would need the use of shank's pony on and the route would immediately need tweaking as there are roads to avoid due to their nature so the mileage will be a lot more.
So looks like skipping J.


----------



## Aravis (24 May 2020)

Jump does seem to have a least one boundary sign (unless it's disappeared since the streetview picture was taken). And I don't think anyone's been there yet, so much kudos if you could:






But if Jennyfield has a church as you describe that's a great deal better than a pass.



TheDoctor said:


> If you can't, you can't. Skip the J and move on. Some people use a bit of leeway, like X-ning for Exening, but there's no hard and fast rules to this.


I think Ex for X is regarded as the way to do it, rather than being a workaround.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2020)

I think Jervaulx Abbey would make a great J. But that's just me, if it doesn't really cut it for you (not being a Town or Village) then it will always be a bit of a stone in your shoe.


----------



## Mike_P (24 May 2020)

Cheers for the comments - See how I feel tomorrow - Jervaulx would be a ride in it own, although it could include a more substantially sized I than the rather tiny one I have, but again couple of possible uses of Shank's Pony if I go the shortest way (and certainly would not come back that way as the return would be steeper). Alternatively the church at Jennyfield could neatly be followed by Knaresborough or Killinghall, Littlethorpe, Markington and Nidd so that does look favourable. I've been posting on the Your Ride Today thread as I've not actually photo'd the bike itself as I use a sportscam mounted on the handlebar.
ABC https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1694#post-5998084
DE https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1696#post-5999015
FGHI https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1699#post-6003105


----------



## craigwend (24 May 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Cheers for the comments - See how I feel tomorrow - Jervaulx would be a ride in it own, although it could include a more substantially sized I than the rather tiny one I have, but again couple of possible uses of Shank's Pony if I go the shortest way (and certainly would not come back that way as the return would be steeper). Alternatively the church at Jennyfield could neatly be followed by Knaresborough or Killinghall, Littlethorpe, Markington and Nidd so that does look favourable. I've been posting on the Your Ride Today thread as I've not actually photo'd the bike itself as I use a sportscam mounted on the handlebar.
> ABC https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1694#post-5998084
> DE https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1696#post-5999015
> FGHI https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1699#post-6003105


I was going to use Jervaulx Abbey (or the tea ROOM) though realistically too far to ride and I didn't feel I could justify the car drive out to get close. Luckily devine  intervention happened (see my posts) and I got my J, remember this is all your ABC, and make it fun and a great memory


----------



## Spinney (25 May 2020)

Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton, [J skipped], Kingswood, Little Badminton, Malmesbury (there are road signs at the edges of Malmesbu






Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton, [J skipped], Kingswood, Little Badminton, Malmesbury (there are road signs at the edges of Malmesbury but not on the lanes I arrived and left by!)


----------



## Mike_P (25 May 2020)

Went to Jervaulx and automatically picked K up on the return - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1705#post-6009804


----------



## Spartak (28 May 2020)

Avonmouth.....


----------



## Mike_P (28 May 2020)

L and M this evening https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6013530


----------



## Vantage (30 May 2020)

Seeing as my idea of having a campover for out of the way places has gone out the window, I've reverted to places closer to home. 
Here's my B.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 May 2020)

Where's Reiver? Is he out yet?


----------



## All uphill (30 May 2020)

I've been stuck on i for ages.

Jacobstowe in Devon is a 110 mile round trip, which I had planned to do with an overnight b and b stop, before everything went crazy. I'm thinking of taking the tent now. A bit worried about getting enough food on the way. Hmmm.


----------



## Mike_P (31 May 2020)

N yesterday
O and P today
https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/6016705/
As Queensbury would mean climbing at least four watersheds have an idea for an off tangent Q and its population is certainly bigger than that of many villages.


----------



## Willd (1 Jun 2020)

ABC on Saturday 26.4 miles:








D & E on Sunday 21.3 miles - excuse the photo for E - couldn't work out how to download from my phone, as the rechargeable batteries 
in my camera gave up!


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2020)

@Willd that Ansty sign is spelt wrong . Everyone knows the proper Anstey has an E in it 


13 rider said:


> It would be rude not to at least to get A as I live there
> View attachment 446919
> 
> This sign is less than 100 yards from home but I did cycle there via 16 miles


But it would be a 50 mile round trip I have done an Anstey ,Ansty to Anstey trip


----------



## Willd (8 Jun 2020)

F - H, just over 21 miles:







Now it gets a bit trickier  The nearest "I" I can find is about a 52 mile round trip, which is a bit further than I've been so far


----------



## Vantage (11 Jun 2020)

Picked up a C today.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Jun 2020)

Q,R,S and T yesterday https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1729#post-6035280
The Q as indicated previously is a bit off tangent and due to my own incompetence I failed to video the T, although had passed through and videoed a T earlier on the ride. UW and Y are relatively easy but I am going to have to use the three passes on V X and Z. There is a hill V north of Thirsk with a farm of the same name but Google Streetscene does not show a signboard for the farm at the end of its access so that does not look like a possible fudge.


----------



## Spinney (15 Jun 2020)

N & O today.





*



*
Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton, [J skipped], Kingswood, Little Badminton, Malmesbury, Newport, Oldbury-on-Severn.


----------



## Mike_P (18 Jun 2020)

U yesterday https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6038924
Puzzling over finding a very whacko V or skipping to W next


----------



## Mike_P (19 Jun 2020)

Whacko V found https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1732#post-6040872


----------



## Mike_P (20 Jun 2020)

Double W today https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6042453


----------



## Mike_P (21 Jun 2020)

With only Y to go (on the basis X and Z are impossible) thinking of a keyboard version next QWERTY. Indeed the Q (which would be the same fudge again) and W would neatly follow on from the Y and ERTYU make up a neat combination with a couple of changes from those used for the ABC.


----------



## Spinney (24 Jun 2020)

P, Q and R today, and my first imperial half of the year.













Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton, [J skipped], Kingswood, Little Badminton, Malmesbury, Newport, Oldbury-on-Severn, Purton, Quedgeley, Rockhampton.


----------



## All uphill (26 Jun 2020)

Having been waiting for it to feel ok to do the 110 hilly miles to Jacobstowe and realizing that it's going to be a while before I'm happy to camp/b + b I've gone ahead with K,L,M,N. All achieved within 26 miles before 8am this morning!


----------



## Aravis (4 Jul 2020)

For my "namesakes" version of this challenge I've been stuck on G for most of the year; there seem to be surprisingly few good examples nationwide and the one I'd been looking at was Grosmont, which lies just inside the forbidden land west of Offa's Dyke.

Then I noticed there's a Gretton in Northants, significantly larger than the one near here and, crucially, the Wikipedia entry is the one that Google lists first. So my ride of a couple of days ago was planned accordingly, with H easily picked up a bit later on:










Despite the miracle of Strava, I can't tell you the other guy's name this time.

Much the most suitable I seems to be Ireland in Bedfordshire, which would require a different sort of adventure to anything I've been able to do lately. Alternatively there's a little place called Iron Cross, north of Evesham which does have signs and which I can get to much more easily. It's a namesake after a fashion.

But I can only see one J - Jersey Marine, near Swansea. I'm expect the locals call it simply "Jersey". This is going to take a while.


----------



## All uphill (5 Jul 2020)

Progress today.

I left home at 8am and did a 17 mile loop ticking off O and P. Very breezy out there today!


----------



## Willd (12 Jul 2020)

I after a 53 mile round-trip 






J will be even worse, the closest one I can see is around a 66 mile trip . I'd hoped to stick to Warwickshire, but we seem to bereft of anywhere starting with J, so it'll have to be off to Oxfordshire


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jul 2020)

Y acquired today https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1753#post-6068113


----------



## All uphill (16 Jul 2020)

When I retired three years ago I didn't expect to be cycling 60 miles just to visit a village beginning with Q!

Queen Camel today.







Somerset starts to become a bit less rural and a bit more twee/gentrified this far east.


----------



## All uphill (19 Jul 2020)

R and S before breakfast today.

21 miles of empty roads.






Sampford Arundel


----------



## Chromatic (20 Jul 2020)

Out today riding to churches for the church pic thread I stopped to take this pic for this thread. My input here will probably be intermittent and when I do post will very likely replicate some of @Spinney's photos as it seems we live in the same neck of the woods, indeed a pic of my home village sign has already been posted by her/him.

Anyway here's a pic of a sign for Ashleworth taken on today's ride.


----------



## All uphill (23 Jul 2020)

Stupidity today. All set for "U" and missed T, because I live in Taunton and therefore it's not worth thinking about.

I will pop out and photo a T tomorrow.

Just because I could I did two "U"s

Upottery











And Uffculme





44 hilly and lovely miles with a great cycling companion.


----------



## All uphill (24 Jul 2020)

Here's my "T"

Trull.


----------



## Spinney (26 Jul 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Out today riding to churches for the church pic thread I stopped to take this pic for this thread. My input here will probably be intermittent and when I do post will very likely replicate some of @Spinney's photos as it seems we live in the same neck of the woods, indeed a pic of my home village sign has already been posted by her/him.
> 
> Anyway here's a pic of a sign for Ashleworth taken on today's ride.


Spinney is a 'she' ! I'm a bit far south to get to places like Ashleorth on a normal day ride (Charfield, near J14 on the M5).

Here's my S and T...









Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton, [J skipped], Kingswood, Little Badminton, Malmesbury, Newport, Oldbury-on-Severn, Purton, Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stinchcombe, Thornbury.


----------



## Chromatic (26 Jul 2020)

Spinney said:


> Spinney is a 'she' ! I'm a bit far south to get to places like Ashleorth on a normal day ride (Charfield, near J14 on the M5).
> 
> Here's my S and T...
> View attachment 538251
> ...



I'm a bit north of you then, I live in Eastington although I'm in Gloucester at the moment. I wondered if you lived in Wotton going by your location under your avatar and seeing where you have visited on your rides.
I see you did Berkeley for B, I shall have to think of somewhere different when I go for it.


----------



## Spinney (27 Jul 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> I thought what a lovely name Stinchcombe is. I looked it up and was delighted to find that it is also near the equally splendidly named North Nibley.


There's an even more splendidly named Itchington nearby (and I could never find it again, but I'm sure I saw a house named 'Little Scratching' in the general area).


Chromatic said:


> I'm a bit north of you then, I live in Eastington although I'm in Gloucester at the moment. I wondered if you lived in Wotton going by your location under your avatar and seeing where you have visited on your rides.
> I see you did Berkeley for B, I shall have to think of somewhere different when I go for it.


Eastington was the nearest E I could find. Quedgeley should be easy for you...


----------



## Willd (27 Jul 2020)

"There's an even more splendidly named Itchington nearby"

We've got a Long Itchington and a Bishop's Itchington in Warwickshire. Probably named after the River Itchen, rather than something more interesting


----------



## Spinney (31 Jul 2020)

Uley today.




Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton, [J skipped], Kingswood, Little Badminton, Malmesbury, Newport, Oldbury-on-Severn, Purton, Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stinchcombe, Thornbury, Uley


----------



## Vantage (31 Jul 2020)

D for duuuuuh. 
Dunham Massey.


----------



## Chromatic (31 Jul 2020)

Out today and did B and C.


----------



## Vantage (2 Aug 2020)

Euxton today.


----------



## Willd (2 Aug 2020)

J and K, after 73 miles , although K is only about 5 miles from home.









Should be a bit easier now, until I get to Q


----------



## Chromatic (2 Aug 2020)

Willd said:


> J and K, after 73 miles , although K is only about 5 miles from home.
> 
> View attachment 539467
> 
> ...


Q is easy, well around where I am it is anyway.


----------



## All uphill (2 Aug 2020)

Willd said:


> J and K, after 73 miles , although K is only about 5 miles from home.
> 
> View attachment 539467
> 
> ...


Good work with J!

I'm working up to it slowly...

110 miles across Devon. Hmmm, might be a while yet.


----------



## Willd (3 Aug 2020)

Chromatic said:


> Q is easy, well around where I am it is anyway


The nearest Gloucestershire one to me is a 230 mile round trip!  I have a couple of potentials in Leicestershire at a mere 70 ish miles


----------



## Chromatic (3 Aug 2020)

Quedgeley is only about 75 miles from Rugby  Your Leicestershire potentials sound a better bet though.


----------



## All uphill (6 Aug 2020)

That's V done.

58 hilly (4500ft) miles of fog and rain.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2020)

Willd said:


> The nearest Gloucestershire one to me is a 230 mile round trip!  I have a couple of potentials in Leicestershire at a mere 70 ish miles


Queniborough will be your best bet you will be able to skirt round the bottom of Leicester ,Any routing queries give me a shout


----------



## Chromatic (8 Aug 2020)

Went out to do D today and when I got there (Deerhurst) there wasn't a village sign, so I went via here on the way back.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Aug 2020)

All uphill said:


> That's V done.
> 
> 58 hilly (4500ft) miles of fog and rain.
> 
> View attachment 540103



That looks suitably wet. Good to see full length mudguards


----------



## Willd (9 Aug 2020)

L to N today in 31 miles. L and N are only a couple of miles apart, but doing them in order took a bit longer 

Long Lawford. I was originally going to have Little Lawford, but it doesn't appear to have any signs 




Marton




Newbold on Avon




Over half way now


----------



## Chromatic (10 Aug 2020)

Did E and F, and a church, on today's ride. @Spinney will recognise these two signs, as will anyone else who has been paying attention to her pics.


----------



## Chromatic (17 Aug 2020)

Out to do G today.


----------



## All uphill (18 Aug 2020)

Wells today.

I worked here for a couple of years and am very fond of this place. Surprised how busy it was today.

This was the longest ride I have ever done. 80 miles.





And a bonus shot from the high street with cathedral in the background.


----------



## Chromatic (20 Aug 2020)

Another church visited today via these two places.


----------



## uphillstruggler (20 Aug 2020)

Willd said:


> J and K, after 73 miles , although K is only about 5 miles from home.
> 
> View attachment 539467
> 
> ...



there’s s a few Juniper Hills, we must be coming from all points to that place


----------



## Spinney (23 Aug 2020)

Viney Hill, Westbury on Severn, Cha*x*hill (I think that's allowed for X! Hope so, I'm going to be relying on that rule for Z as well!)















Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton, [J skipped], Kingswood, Little Badminton, Malmesbury, Newport, Oldbury-on-Severn, Purton, Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stinchcombe, Thornbury, Uley, Viney Hill, Westbury on Severn, ChaXhill.


----------



## Spinney (24 Aug 2020)

Aravis said:


> Much the most suitable I seems to be Ireland in Bedfordshire, which would require a different sort of adventure to anything I've been able to do lately. Alternatively there's a little place called Iron Cross, north of Evesham which does have signs and which I can get to much more easily. It's a namesake after a fashion.
> 
> But I can only see one J - Jersey Marine, near Swansea. I'm expect the locals call it simply "Jersey". This is going to take a while.


Chromatic (based near Gloucester) did an I that might be nearer to home.
There's a Joy's Green in the Forest of Dean (and I think I found a village sign for it on Google Streetview). I ducked out of that at the time as the distance and hilliness would have been too much for me. As I only have Y (8 miles from home) and Z (I'm going to claim O*z*leworth, again not far from home), I might try and bag J as well for a full house, and only cheats on X (Chaxhill) and Z.


----------



## Chromatic (24 Aug 2020)

Spinney said:


> Chromatic (based near Gloucester) did an I that might be nearer to home.
> There's a Joy's Green in the Forest of Dean (and I think I found a village sign for it on Google Streetview). I ducked out of that at the time as the distance and hilliness would have been too much for me. As I only have Y (8 miles from home) and Z (I'm going to claim O*z*leworth, again not far from home), I might try and bag J as well for a full house, and only cheats on X (Chaxhill) and Z.



Yes I did and it's much nearer to home for @Aravis as I see he's from Gloucester. The I I went to is just a suburb on the outskirts of Gloucester now rather than a place on its own anymore so he won't have to go too far at all.

As you may have seen I'm up to J now and Joy's Green was going to be my J. I will confess now that when I do it then I will probably cheat and make it part of a park and ride visit, there's a hi-fi/record shop in Cinderford that I want to go to and I was going to take my bike in the car when I visit there and hop on the bike and ride to Joy's Green on the same day. 
I've got a similar cheat in mind for X as you , not even thought about Z yet though.


----------



## Spinney (25 Aug 2020)

I was thinking of a park and ride for Joy's Green as well. It's a very long and quite hilly rude to do from home.


----------



## Chromatic (27 Aug 2020)

It is a bit of a trek for you isn't it, and I too noticed plenty of tightly packed contours when I looked at the map.


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

Late to the party, but looking to add a little freshness to my local rides. First four done today, in order, beginning perhaps appropriately with the place of my birth. (Different from the Aston @YukonBoy opened with)
A double 'A' in fact, perhaps even deserves a pair of photos?









(Looks like they might have got the 'N' template flipped over when setting the seeds/seedlings?)


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Aug 2020)

Loadsa 'B's round here.
There's also loadsa villages starting with the letter 'B' too, but I went for the ordinary sign, rather than the two decorative signs which I've posted in the village signs forum already.




Couldn't find a village sign at all in the little settlement of Clifton, so pressed on to:




and got the bonus of 'D' round t'other side!




Or be that cheatin'?


----------



## All uphill (27 Aug 2020)

All set for e*X*ton today, forecast fine until 1pm so I had an early start planned.

Got up at 6am and saw heavy rain, so it was back into the warm bed. 

The prospect of 55 miled of rain and Devon hills was just too much.


----------



## Spinney (28 Aug 2020)

Chromatic said:


> It is a bit of a trek for you isn't it, and I too noticed plenty of tightly packed contours when I looked at the map.


It was the contours that put me off! My V-W-X loop was 68 miles, so I could manage a bit more mileage, but not with the ups.


----------



## All uphill (29 Aug 2020)

I got to E*X*ton today, and, more surprisingly got back again. 

53 miles and 5000ft of up, the most I have ever done in a day. West Somerset is beautiful, but you pay for the views! I imagine a regular cyclist here would have the body shape of a kangaroo, all leg muscle.

Here's the evidence:






And a gratuitous photo of Wimbleball reservoir in the sun.


----------



## Willd (30 Aug 2020)

O and P today in 34 miles


----------



## 13 rider (30 Aug 2020)

Willd said:


> O and P today in 34 miles
> 
> View attachment 544333
> 
> View attachment 544334


I cycled through Pailton last week . I take it your heading to Leicestershire for Queniborough next


----------



## Willd (30 Aug 2020)

13 rider said:


> I cycled through Pailton last week . I take it your heading to Leicestershire for Queniborough next


I was thinking of that one, but there's a Quinton to the South of Northampton which is only about 26 miles away


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Aug 2020)

Yesterday was a solitary E


----------



## IaninSheffield (31 Aug 2020)

But a triple bag today with F (Firbeck barely visible at the top of the sign), G and H.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (1 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> But a triple bag today with F (Firbeck barely visible at the top of the sign), G and H.
> 
> View attachment 544722
> 
> ...


It's nice riding around there. Did you stop at the Tom Simpson memorial in Harworth? Outside the sports club.


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Sep 2020)

I’m very late to the party, but started yesterday, although I didn’t cycle these in order, they were all for the same ride.
Is this correct or should I go back and do them in the correct order..?


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> It's nice riding around there. Did you stop at the Tom Simpson memorial in Harworth? Outside the sports club.


I didn't on this occasion, but have done in the past. He's buried in a local graveyard in Harworth and I once went looking for his grave. Couldn't find it - the graveyard, not the grave! Checked where it was on Google Maps beforehand, but couldn't find the entrance! Now you've reminded me, perhaps I'll take another shot the next time I'm out that way.


----------



## All uphill (2 Sep 2020)

Y is for Yarcombe.
Not a ride I would ever have thought of normally - that's what I am enjoying about this challenge. Probably half the 31 miles were on unfamiliar roads.😁
Hilly again - 2700ft of up in those miles.




And here's the church





I have two options for Z. Both beyond my comfort zone. Zeals is a 90 mile trip, fairly flat, or Zeal Monachorum which is around 60 leg-busting miles. Ah well, dont have to decide today.


----------



## IaninSheffield (2 Sep 2020)

Managed to fit in two less common initial letters today:




​And with apologies to any local residents, sadly not the most 'interesting' suburb of Sheffield


----------



## Solocle (2 Sep 2020)

All uphill said:


> Y is for Yarcombe.
> Not a ride I would ever have thought of normally - that's what I am enjoying about this challenge. Probably half the 31 miles were on unfamiliar roads.😁
> Hilly again - 2700ft of up in those miles.
> View attachment 545082
> ...


Zeals isn't too far from me... and I have Yeovil for Y!









I think I'll stick to trying to cover Dorset with Veloviewer tiles for now, though.


----------



## All uphill (2 Sep 2020)

Solocle said:


> Zeals isn't too far from me... and I have Yeovil for Y!
> View attachment 545145
> 
> View attachment 545147
> ...


I'll look out for you when I head out to Zeals!


----------



## Vantage (2 Sep 2020)

stoatsngroats said:


> I’m very late to the party, but started yesterday, although I didn’t cycle these in order, they were all for the same ride.
> Is this correct or should I go back and do them in the correct order..?



The original 'rules' (they were pliable) stated that rides should be done in alphabetical order. The reason being that the idea behind the photo challenge was to encourage us to ride beyond our comfort zones and explore and ride more. If one had to go out on a separate ride to claim a sign they already passed while hunting down an earlier sign it'd be an excuse for an extra ride. 
If memory serves, a few were instructed to retake their photos in the ride order but it wasn't like they'd be shot for not doing so. 
The op who started the thread appears to have left and his rules have gone with him so it's anyone's guess as to whether they still stand or not. 
If it was me, I'd leave your current pics as they are and then do the rest of the 'challenge' as was originally intended. 
Good going by the way


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Sep 2020)

Dutch Airlines today


----------



## IaninSheffield (4 Sep 2020)

Another pair:


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Another pair:
> 
> View attachment 545447
> 
> ...


You’ve certainly been riding around my neck of the woods, I recognise the location of nearly every sign you’ve posted so far


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> You’ve certainly been riding around my neck of the woods, I recognise the location of nearly every sign you’ve posted so far


With 'Q' looming large, I fear I may need to be broadening my horizon next week.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (6 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> With 'Q' looming large, I fear I may need to be broadening my horizon next week.


Quarndon near Derby (north of Markeaton Park) or the Loughborough alternative.


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Quarndon near Derby (north of Markeaton Park) or the Loughborough alternative.


Yep, that's the one I'll be aiming for, and I have a sneaky 'P' in mind for the outbound route. Just hoping Quarndon has a village sign; it's a long way to travel and come back empty handed.


----------



## Willd (6 Sep 2020)

Google Street view is normally pretty good, unless ... https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/y...ign.257264/page-5#lg=attachment545575&slide=0

I'm sure a church sign or other one that shows the village name would be fine too


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (7 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Yep, that's the one I'll be aiming for, and I have a sneaky 'P' in mind for the outbound route. Just hoping Quarndon has a village sign; it's a long way to travel and come back empty handed.


Palterton? That has a sign (or did last time I went through). According to Streetview, Quarndon has a sign too.


----------



## IaninSheffield (7 Sep 2020)

LeetleGreyCells said:


> Palterton? That has a sign (or did last time I went through). According to Streetview, Quarndon has a sign too.


Yep, that's the one, with Pilsley as a back up, just in case the sign in Palterton has gone AWOL.
Just had a look where the sign in Quarndon is. On the far side unfortunately, thereby pushing me up towards the top end of my comfort zone for distance. Might give it a shot this week.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Sep 2020)

Yesterday's "I'll have a 'P' Bob", which I elected to do on its own, rather than with Q, on account of the humididity.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Sep 2020)

Q necessitated an 80+ mile round trip so chose today with a reasonable weather forecast on which to do it:


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2020)

Decided to give this a go, during our short stay in North Norfolk.

Got an "A", but, feel cheated, passed through (B)radfield, (C)rossdale Street, and a few others, but, no village signs! What is with Norfolk?


----------



## Chromatic (10 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Decided to give this a go, during our short stay in North Norfolk.
> 
> Got an "A", but, feel cheated, passed through (B)radfield, (C)rossdale Street, and a few others, but,* no village signs!* What is with Norfolk?
> 
> View attachment 546348



I've had that happen to me. I reckon there should be a law passed requiring every city, town, village, hamlet and even smaller places with their own names to have place name signs erected.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2020)

Chromatic said:


> I've had that happen to me. I reckon there should be a law passed requiring every city, town, village, hamlet and even smaller places with their own names to have place name signs erected.



Start a petition, I will sign it


----------



## Goldenretriever (10 Sep 2020)

Bike looks familiar, you didn't pass through Hevingham did you?


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2020)

Goldenretriever said:


> Bike looks familiar, you didn't pass through Hevingham did you?



Not sure who you are asking, but, no, not me


----------



## Goldenretriever (10 Sep 2020)

Yes sorry Boldon excited to think someone off here was cycling through. Walking the dog yesterday morning and saw two people clad in yellow and similar bikes. Often cycle through Aldborough on way back from Cromer, nice quiet lanes.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2020)

Goldenretriever said:


> Yes sorry Boldon excited to think someone off here was cycling through. Walking the dog yesterday morning and saw two people clad in yellow and similar bikes. Often cycle through Aldborough on way back from Cromer, nice quiet lanes.



We started from West Beckham, and went as far as North Walsham, before heading North, back to where we started.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Sep 2020)

Managed to find a village, Bodham, with a name sign! 

Now I can move on, to "C"


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Sep 2020)

After Wednesday's exhausting Q, the next three fell into place within less than three miles. Having said that, I wonder how many have travelled this far for their R? Who was it hunting down villages sharing the same name with big sister locations? Here's one:




​Perhaps if I wait a while, my Z will become much easier to reach? 










Thorpe Salvin "Entente Florale Medal Winner 2002"




​Might have another 'country' coming up shortly ...


----------



## IaninSheffield (11 Sep 2020)

Upthread somewhere, folks have pointed out various sources for identifying places to visit - I've certainly used the Wikipedia list of UK locations. Today I came across something which might be slightly more useful. The ONS produces an 'Index of Place Names in Great Britain', the last iteration being from September 2019. You can download the dataset in csv format, thereby having the option to filter and sort - looking for a 'V' in your local or adjacent counties? A couple of clicks and you have it ... or not! Grid references and lat/long are also included, and a User Guide is included when you download the dataset.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Willd (12 Sep 2020)

Q and R today in 57 miles, over the border into Northamptonshire. I'm sure the Q has featured on here before, as there aren't many about 





Warwickshire does have a Lower and Upper Quinton, but no plain Quinton.





I thought I'd do R as well with a slight detour on the way back. Rugby would have been too obvious


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Sep 2020)

Seems like aaaaaages since I last had anything to post here.
Back in February, I finally got to Zouch, and made great plans for doing Z back to A.
Then Covid-19 happened, and what with one thing and another I was stuck in NZ from March till August.
I did look at doing a Kiwi A-Z, which should have been easy as Maori only has 15 letters, but they don't use them all for place names and NZ towns are a bit spread out. Anyway, back here and quarantined, so off we go!
Today I did a ride around Rutland. I've been here before and gone round the lake, but this time I was after an X.





And later, I stopped off at Yaxley - it's near Peterborough, just off the A1





Yesterday, I did a more local ride, heating out of Stevenage towards Weston and Willian.
I could have gone to Walkern and Whitwell too, but I don't want to use up all my Ws at once.




And a quick snap of the path from Graveley across the fields to Willian.
This used to be my regular commute when I worked in Letchworth.



I now have a problem in that I need a U and a V, and I've done the local ones already. Thankfully I have a Q in reserve...


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Upthread somewhere, folks have pointed out various sources for identifying places to visit - I've certainly used the Wikipedia list of UK locations. Today I came across something which might be slightly more useful. The ONS produces an 'Index of Place Names in Great Britain', the last iteration being from September 2019. You can download the dataset in csv format, thereby having the option to filter and sort - looking for a 'V' in your local or adjacent counties? A couple of clicks and you have it ... or not! Grid references and lat/long are also included, and a User Guide is included when you download the dataset.
> Hope it helps.


I just looked up place names in the back of a road atlas...


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2020)

And Exton school makes its third appearance after mine and @Supersuperleeds trips


----------



## All uphill (13 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> And Exton school makes its third appearance after mine and @Supersuperleeds trips


I also visited Exton, just not the same Exton!
This one is in West Somerset.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Sep 2020)

Almost finished the alternative of the keyboard if anyone is wondering what to do next.
Ride 1; Queen Mary's school (bit of a fudge that), Wass, Easingwold, Raskelf, Tholthorpe
Youlton, Upper Dunsforth
Ride 2; Ilton
Ride 3; Oulston
Ride 4; Pickhill, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton on Swale, Dishforth, Ferrensby
Ride 5; Galphay
Ride 6; Harewood
Ride 7; Jack Hill
Ride 8; Kellfield, Little Fenton (byes thrown on Z and X), Church Fenton (bye thrown on V), Bramham.
To do hopefully tomorrow N and M.
Then back to the alphabet but as the second letter. One ride (Tuesday ?) should account for *A to *E.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Sep 2020)

13 rider said:


> And Exton school makes its third appearance after mine and @Supersuperleeds trips


I did nip up to the church to see if it had a sign - it didn't :-(
The information board by the Fox and Hounds looked eminently snappable.


----------



## IaninSheffield (14 Sep 2020)

'V' was always going to be a bit tricky, but I did manage to find the tiniest of places within striking distance - still a 70 mile round trip nonetheless.




Checking Streetview alas showed no village signs, but even though the imagery was from 2009, such a small place was unlikely to have a sign. What it did have though was a pub - the 'Victoria Inn'. At least it did! Whilst conducting further research on Geograph, it became clear that the pub had been converted into dwellings some while ago. Maybe the bus stops or postbox might have something identifiable?

Nothing ventured as they say. And it was a glorious day. And it did take me into new territory - good enough reason alone, particularly since I got the chance to explore the TPT arm north of Sheffield. This glorious, extended stretch of off road cycling made the trip worth while whatever the outcome.

A quick wander through Penistone took me past ...




... but I wouldn't have the temerity to make such a claim.

A demanding climb and a few miles later allowed me to approach Victoria from higher ground and get this shot:




But what would the village itself offer in the way of signage? Well the pub had indeed been converted, but I tried as discreetly as possible to capture this shot in front of what was once the pub:




​Then across the road, forlornly standing all on it's own I spotted:




So members of the verification committee, I throw myself on your mercy. Can I claim this as a 'V'?
I do hope so because my journey homewards generated an embarrassment of riches in the 'W' stakes! With a cunning and interesting 'W' planned for a later trip, I wasn't looking for one today. However, after declining both Wombwell and Worsborough, my past history caught up with me at Wath - the location of the rugby club where I played for some ten years:




Even though that ticked off another letter, I couldn't resist also capturing the place where I got my first teaching job:




All in all, quite a day.


----------



## BoldonLad (15 Sep 2020)

Only 12 miles, on a very hot (27C) day to bag a "C".


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 Sep 2020)

On the thorny question of 'X'.
Lacking a place in the UK which begins with this tricky letter, we seem to have settled on places which _sound _like they begin with X, e.g. Exeter. I'd like to stretch that a little as far as the initial is concerned, but not the sound. Round these parts the 'H' is often dropped, so I think it's legitimate to claim:




​... particularly given the special association. And also, as far as I can tell, because Hexthorpe makes its first appearance.


----------



## All uphill (20 Sep 2020)

As I plan my "Z" ride for Tuuesday I have been thinking about what to do next.

I have enjoyed this challenge, and I enjoy "my bike in front of a church", so I am thinking of visiting churches alphabetically by saints names.

Eg

St Andrew's
St Bartholomews

And so on.

This should make J easy (st James, St John) , but will probably need more research and throw up other difficult letters.

Anyone have any comments or interested in trying this?


----------



## Willd (20 Sep 2020)

All uphill said:


> As I plan my "Z" ride for Tuuesday I have been thinking about what to do next.
> This should make J easy (st James, St John) , but will probably need more research and throw up other difficult letters.
> 
> Anyone have any comments or interested in trying this?



I've started doing churches in parallel to the villages A-Z, but have got a bit stuck on "I", so I think I'll finish the villages first before going back to the church quest


----------



## Willd (20 Sep 2020)

S and T today in 31.5 miles 

Stockton, slightly hidden by a tree


----------



## Johnsop99 (22 Sep 2020)

Another late starter here. Been following the thread with interest but no time to spare. Now reached the grand old age of 60 and semi-retired so here is my first three: Ashwater, Broadwoodwidger & Clawton. 47.4 miles/ 3855 ft climbing


----------



## BoldonLad (22 Sep 2020)

Feel a bit cheated, 34 miles to bag a "D", Downham Market, but, could not find an "E" !

Once again fell foul of the Norfolk tendency to not bother with place name signs!

For some reason, my photograph will not upload, I will be back!

Edit.... DONE! I thought I was going to have to cycle back there to get another photograph!


----------



## All uphill (22 Sep 2020)

Z is for Zeals! Yippee!






Made it!

Ash Priors
Bishop's Lydeard
Cotford St Luke
Durleigh
Enmore
Fiddington
Glastonbury 
Ham
Ilchester
J skipped
Kingston St Mary
Langford Budville
Milverton
Nynehead
Oake
Pitminster
Queen Camel
Rockwell Green
Sampford Arundel
Trull
Upottery
Venn Ottery
Wells
Exton
Yarcombe
Zeals


----------



## All uphill (23 Sep 2020)

The alphabet took me 600 miles and into Somerset, Dorset, Devon and Wiltshire.

I went to places and on roads I have never seen before, which was fantastic. 

The challenge took me 15 days cycling and lots of hours planning. The best day was probably the 76 mile round trip to Wells - wonderful weather, no huge hills, and I was just in the mood!
The toughest days, predictably, were when I headed west to Exton and the day I went to Venn Ottery.

This was a fantastic challenge helped along by your encouragement. Thank you.


----------



## Johnsop99 (26 Sep 2020)

D & E today. For all you cheese lovers Davidstow, home to Cathedral City & Davidstow cheeses and Egloskerry. 42.4 miles 3278 ft climbing.


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2020)

U today in 31.5 miles and one puncture 






And now for V  the nearest one I can see is over 40 miles away in Buckinghamshire, looks like a day-trip


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2020)

Willd said:


> U today in 31.5 miles and one puncture
> 
> View attachment 549205
> 
> ...


Yes V is a problem around here . I take it the one you have your eye on is Verney junction @Supersuperleeds did this one and got a nearby W worth planning both . I was lucky enough to do a sportive in Wales that past near to Varteg so I made a detour


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2020)

Yes, that's the one  I have another W in mind, which I'll do on a separate trip.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Sep 2020)

Willd said:


> Yes, that's the one  I have another W in mind, which I'll do on a separate trip.



Winslow is the next village along going east. There is a nursery there with a smashing little cafe as well (Lakers Nursery)

I did a 200km ride to get Verney Junction.


----------



## Spartak (27 Sep 2020)

Berkeley, on a windy ride to Sharpness Docks on the River Severn.


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Sep 2020)

A short ride to get "E". Didny have my secateurs with me to clear the foliage!


----------



## IaninSheffield (1 Oct 2020)

Penultimate one was never going to be easy (60 mile round trip with 4800' of ascent), but there was no need to slip in one of the '100 Greatest Cycling Climbs' on the way back - Rowsley Bar - just for the hell of it! That'll learn me!


----------



## Johnsop99 (10 Oct 2020)

Intended to do this ride last weekend but postponed it due to storm Alex. Ventured over the border into Devon to do F,G,H,I & J . Interestingly my original J was going to be Jacobstow just down the road from me in Cornwall but changed it to the Devon one when I realised it wasn't too far from Hatherleigh & Iddesleigh. 72 miles / 5545 feet climbing 14.7mph av speed. KL & M next, all local to me on one of my regular routes.




Try saying that after you've had a few....





You'd never have thought that it was Britains healthiest town from the amount of exhaust fumes I inhaled along the high street!


----------



## Johnsop99 (14 Oct 2020)

Another dutch airline on the thread today, K,L & M bringing me to the half way point in just four rides. 16 miles today, 1332ft climbing. The second half of the alphabet will be more of a challenge with several long rides just to get one letter. I should be able to do the whole lot without taking any byes. (An Ex lined up for X). All should be achieved riding from home


----------



## Johnsop99 (17 Oct 2020)

N,O & P done today. 36.4 miles 2667 ft climbing. Next will have to be a special trip just to get Q, unfortunately no R,s nearby.


----------



## Vantage (28 Oct 2020)

Got my F today.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Oct 2020)

Vantage said:


> Got my F today.


Does that make it an 'F in' day?


----------



## Vantage (28 Oct 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Does that make it an 'F in' day?



It really does


----------



## Spinney (4 Nov 2020)

Y today.




Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton, [J skipped], Kingswood, Little Badminton, Malmesbury, Newport, Oldbury-on-Severn, Purton, Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stinchcombe, Thornbury, Uley, Viney Hill, Westbury on Severn, ChaXhill, Yate.


----------



## All uphill (4 Nov 2020)

Spinney said:


> Y today.
> View attachment 556390
> 
> Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton, [J skipped], Kingswood, Little Badminton, Malmesbury, Newport, Oldbury-on-Severn, Purton, Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stinchcombe, Thornbury, Uley, Viney Hill, Westbury on Severn, ChaXhill, Yate.


What a great selection of places!


----------



## Johnsop99 (6 Nov 2020)

A visit to Hogwarts (well pretty close!) for todays "Q". 38 miles and 2838ft climbing. Revisited my A & C again to get there.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Nov 2020)

done F, Farringdon. A stroke of luck to get this, while en-route to "bag" "D" for my Saints Names Challenge. Makes up for cycling to Fatfield, only to find, there is no name board!


----------



## Willd (7 Nov 2020)

V at last, quite a familiar one on here  83.67 miles, 4,032ft of climbing, tired now 





at least all the rest are a bit closer


----------



## Johnsop99 (11 Nov 2020)

Productive ride today, R.S.T & U. First choice R doesn't have a conventional sign, hopefully it is acceptable but in a belt and braces cover I increased my ride my 7 miles to include a back up! Red Post (Rosecare), Stratton, Treskinnick Cross & Upton. 26.5 miles, 2156 feet climbing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Nov 2020)

Willd said:


> V at last, quite a familiar one on here  83.67 miles, 4,032ft of climbing, tired now
> 
> View attachment 556945
> 
> at least all the rest are a bit closer



That signs looks familiar.


----------



## BoldonLad (12 Nov 2020)

Went out looking for a Saint's Name today, by chance, got a Town/Village name, a "G", for Gateshead. 

Part of a 25 mile outing. As you can see from the map, also passed through an "H" (Hebburn), but, no visible name board.


----------



## Willd (21 Nov 2020)

W today in 38 miles


----------



## Spinney (22 Nov 2020)

Z done !! Hurrah!!! (I might go back to do J, but not sure I have the mojo for it.)
O*z*leworth - this partly obscured name on a gate was the only sign I could find (its not really a proper village, just a small mansion, an old church and a few houses - but there are roadsigns to it)




And the church itself (just for interest)





Alveston, Berkeley, Cam, Dursley, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Ham, Iron Acton, [J skipped], Kingswood, Little Badminton, Malmesbury, Newport, Oldbury-on-Severn, Purton, Quedgeley, Rockhampton, Stinchcombe, Thornbury, Uley, Viney Hill, Westbury on Severn, Cha*x*hill, Yate, O*z*leworth


----------



## Mike_P (23 Nov 2020)

Completed my second digit version - XYZ were relatively simple only hampered by the River Wharfe being in the way
Your ride today.... | Page 1824 | CycleChat Cycling Forum
Had to play three byes - F J and Q

Saxton, Aberford, Scholes, Adel, Well, Eggborough, Whitley, Hillam, Skelton, Aldwark, Embsay, Snape, Londonderry, Upperby, Great Thirkleby, Escrick, Stillingfleet, Huby, Overton, Swinton, Oxton, Ryther, Ozendyke

Now to plot the third digit version


----------



## Willd (26 Nov 2020)

Probably a bit far from Harrogate, but we have Offchurch locally which would do for a second or third digit version


----------



## Willd (29 Nov 2020)

"X" today in 34 1/2 miles.










Exhall Hall Green

No village sign because Exhall is more of a parish (which extends from Black Bank in Bedworth to the north of Holbrooks in Coventry) and has no clear centre, instead being composed of a number of hamlets, such as Black Bank, Hayes Green, Exhall Hall Green, Wagon Overthrow, Little Bayton, Ash Green, Neal's Green and Newland.

Would have loved a picture of Wagon Overthrow  too.


----------



## Saluki (29 Nov 2020)

V for Venta Icenorum. Last weekend.


----------



## bagpuss (3 Dec 2020)

Really liked the idea of this thread . Out came the Land Ranger{119 120 127 128 129 140}maps for my local area . I have a list compiled ,only missing X . Plenty to go for .
Planning on only one place name per ride will count {for me} . Aiming for the letter place names within a decent days ride from home . Have had to use a bit of poetic licence for V . Valley in Wales was a tad to far . So 25 decent days out to look forward to for next spring /summer


----------



## bagpuss (3 Dec 2020)

Just cracked it for the letter X . It will mean a visit to my local hospital .


----------



## Willd (6 Dec 2020)

Y today in 40 miles through 3 counties 





That just leaves Z(ouch)


----------



## BoldonLad (23 Mar 2021)

Spring has arrived, so, trying to get back on track with this challenge. Needed an "H", and the town, "Hebburn" is only a few miles from home, but, South Tyneside Council are too mean to put signs up, eventually found this multi purpose speed limit, town boundary sign.


----------



## Johnsop99 (23 Mar 2021)

Looking forward to completing this challenge after 29th March when we can travel a bit further from home!


----------



## Mike_P (26 Apr 2021)

I have completed a third character ABC with three byes, J, Q and surprisingly Z as I could not trace a signboarded Haz…(or similar) locally.
Those achieved were;
St*a*rbeck, Hu*b*y, Be*c*kwithshaw https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6214634
Ni*d*d, Br*e*arton https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6239317
Ru*f*forth, Wi*g*hill https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6357419
Es*h*olt, Gu*i*seley https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6368502
As*k*ham Richard, Bi*l*brough https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6369448
Ha*m*psthwaite, Pa*n*nal https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6371386
Sc*o*tton, Ri*p*ley https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6376182
Wo*r*mald Green, Bi*s*hop Monkton https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6376884
Ke*t*tlesing https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6377926
St*u*dley Roger, La*v*erton https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6384635
Ne*w*ton on Ouse, Ha*x*by https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6385388
He*y*shaw https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6391447


----------



## BoldonLad (28 May 2021)

My "I" Iver.


----------



## Johnsop99 (29 May 2021)

Back on the case at long last. V, Valley Truckle and a BOGOF W, Warbstow and Week St.Mary. It must have been cold on the Moor last night, all the sheep were blue!




















Final 3, X,Y &Z will have to be three separate rides.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Jun 2021)

At last, 804 days after starting, I've finished.

The story so far ... *A*ddington Village, *B*iggin Hill, *C*udham, *D*owne, *E*denbridge, *F*ordcombe, *G*roombridge, *H*artfield, *I*de Hill,* J*evington, *K*ingston, *L*ingfield, *M*aresfield, *N*utfield, *O*utwood, *P*addock Wood, *Q*ueenborough, *R*ushenden, *S*heerness, *T*onge, *U*pchurch, *V*igo, *W*rotham, Pla*X*tol, *Y*alding.

And finally ...


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> At last, 804 days after starting, I've finished.
> 
> The story so far ... *A*ddington Village, *B*iggin Hill, *C*udham, *D*owne, *E*denbridge, *F*ordcombe, *G*roombridge, *H*artfield, *I*de Hill,* J*evington, *K*ingston, *L*ingfield, *M*aresfield, *N*utfield, *O*utwood, *P*addock Wood, *Q*ueenborough, *R*ushenden, *S*heerness, *T*onge, *U*pchurch, *V*igo, *W*rotham, Pla*X*tol, *Y*alding.
> 
> ...


How did you get into Leicestershire unnoticed 
Lovely day for it


----------



## BoldonLad (1 Jun 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> At last, 804 days after starting, I've finished.
> 
> The story so far ... *A*ddington Village, *B*iggin Hill, *C*udham, *D*owne, *E*denbridge, *F*ordcombe, *G*roombridge, *H*artfield, *I*de Hill,* J*evington, *K*ingston, *L*ingfield, *M*aresfield, *N*utfield, *O*utwood, *P*addock Wood, *Q*ueenborough, *R*ushenden, *S*heerness, *T*onge, *U*pchurch, *V*igo, *W*rotham, Pla*X*tol, *Y*alding.
> 
> ...


 A "like" seems rather inadequate.... WELL DONE!


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jun 2021)

We did our own version yesterday, in Devon. 26 towns and villages, all 26 letters (though not in order, as it's would have been more like 500 miles rather than 100). Crazily hilly, and we had to cheat with Xeter. But we did all the rest, including Z.






https://ridewithgps.com/routes/35980445


----------



## BoldonLad (2 Jun 2021)

My "J", Jersey Farm, near St Albans


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Jun 2021)

Just under 20 miles, today, to get "K", Knebworth. Mrs @BoldonLad a bit miffed (and bruised), because she fell off her bicycle, but, otherwise, mission accomplished. I did buy her lunch, to compensate.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jun 2021)

Mike_P said:


> I have completed a third character ABC with three byes, J, Q and surprisingly Z as I could not trace a signboarded Haz…(or similar) locally.
> Those achieved were;
> St*a*rbeck, Hu*b*y, Be*c*kwithshaw https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6214634
> Ni*d*d, Br*e*arton https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6239317
> ...



Village has to start with the letter.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Village has to start with the letter.


I know that is the original idea, and have done it so expanded it to the 2nd letter then the 3rd and so on as a variation on the original. Now one ride away from completing the 4th letter ABC with two byes J and q.


----------



## Mike_P (6 Jun 2021)

Back tracked through the thread and I realised I never gave the full list of the proper ABC I did;
Arkendale, Boroughbridge, Copgrove, Darley, Eavestone, Farnham, Goldsborough, Ingmanthope, Jervaulx, Killinghall, Littlethorpe, Markington, North Rigton, Otley, Pool, Queen Elthelburgs, Raskelf, Sessay, Topcliffe, Upper Dunsforth, Valley Gardens, Youlton, with X and Z skipped.

A keyboard version followed;
Queen Marys, Wass, Easingwold, _Raskelf_, Tholthorpe, _Youlton_, _Upper Dunsforth_, Ilton, Oulston, Pickhill, Ainderby Quernhow, Skipton-on-Swale, Dishforth, Ferrensby, Galphay, Harewood, Jack Hill, Kelfield, Little Fenton, Church Fenton, Bramham, North Lees, Melmerby, with Z X and V skipped and which reused a number of places used for the proper ABC as marked in italics

For the second letter etc ABC I have ensure no places have been reused; two different villages called Huby having featured
Second letter https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/abc-towns-and-villages.244314/page-84#post-6207566
Third letter https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/abc-towns-and-villages.244314/page-85#post-6393205

And today completed the fourth letter with J and Q skipped;
Gre*a*t Ouseburn, Ald*b*orough, Roe*c*liffe https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1912#post-6398276
Cun*d*all, Low*e*r Dunsforth https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1913#post-6399082
Spo*f*forth, Lin*g*erfield, Bis*h*op Thornton https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1916#post-6405947
Sta*i*nburn https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1918#post-6411627
Kir*k*by Overblow, Fol*l*ifoot https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1919#post-6412527
Sum*m*erbridge, Bur*n*t Yates https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1920#post-6419046
Rip*o*n, Ris*p*lith, Sha*r*ow https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1923#post-6425921
Wal*s*hford, Cat*t*al, Nab*u*rn https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1923#post-6426709
Sta*v*eley, Sha*w* Mills https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1924#post-6427528
Fla*x*by, Cra*y*ke https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1926#post-6431825
Bla*z*efield https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1927#post-6432513


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jun 2021)

An easy one today, just over five miles to get "L", Ludham (Norfolk)


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jun 2021)

Martham, both old sign and new sign, for "M", today.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Jun 2021)

A neglected overgrown modern sign, and, a very ornate "traditional" sign for my "N", Neatishead, Norfolk.


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2021)

Mission accomplished  Another appearance for Zouch 






603.06 miles, longest ride 83.67 miles (V), 25,596 ft, 15 rides, 385 days since I started, all done from home & back, no passes 

All Warwickshire, unless noted.

*A*nsty
*B*arnacle
*C*athiron
*D*raycote
*E*asenhall
*F*rankton
*G*randborough
*H*ill
*I*dlicote
*J*uniper Hill (Oxon)
*K*ites Hardwick
*L*ong Lawford
*M*arton
*N*ewbold on Avon
*O*ffchurch
*P*ailton
*Q*uinton (N'hants)
*R*othersthorpe (N'hants)
*S*tockton
*T*hurlaston
*U*fton
*V*erney Junction (Bucks)
*W*ormleighton
e*X*hall Hall Green
*Y*elvertoft (N'hants)
*Z*ouch (Notts)


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jun 2021)

Willd said:


> Mission accomplished  Another appearance for Zouch
> 
> View attachment 594636
> 
> ...


And Zouch makes its forth appearance ( at least ) definite shortage of Z,s


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Jun 2021)

Willd said:


> Mission accomplished  Another appearance for Zouch
> 
> View attachment 594636
> 
> ...



Well done!


----------



## Willd (20 Jun 2021)

13 rider said:


> And Zouch makes its forth appearance ( at least ) definite shortage of Z,s



Indeed, one list I found has 4,724 Bs but only 7 Zs


----------



## Mike_P (12 Jul 2021)

Fifth letter version completed with the now normal three byes of J Q and Z

Bedl*a*m https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1928#post-6433529

Asen*b*y https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1928#post-6434411

Scar*c*roft https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1928#post-6435457

Bran*d*sby, Help*e*rby, Braf*f*erton https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1929#post-6438288

Rams*g*ill, Bout*h*waite, Wils*i*ll https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1929#post-6438938

Mins*k*ip, Litt*l*e Thirkleby, Thor*m*anby, Thor*n*ton Bridge https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1933#post-6445325

Hutt*o*n Conyers, Brom*p*ton, Sowe*r*by https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1934#post-6446280

Glas*s*houses, Birs*t*with https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1935#post-6452370

Leyb*u*rn, Scri*v*en https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1936#post-6454695

Hart*w*ith https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1927#post-6432555

Feli*x*kirk, Bagb*y* https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1942#post-6468298

Getting a bit tricky now, having planned the sixth letter version I then discovered the place for the 6th A was a definite must for the 7th M so another 6th A substituted


----------



## Aravis (3 Aug 2021)

I've enjoyed reading through the recent pages of this thread, reminding me how much I've been missing it. Back in 2019 I started a second run looking for smaller namesakes of more famous places, such as Barnsley in Gloucestershire, which was fun to start with, but I and J both need longish journeys which unexpectedly became problematic. If you can't progress a challenge it ceases to be an effective incentive, and perhaps I'm a bit bored with that one now.

I thought another nice simple idea for a variant would be to do A-Z as before, but using the second word of names with two or more components. This one looks surprisingly feasible, even X without any workaround. A short ride today puts me on the board:


----------



## Mike_P (22 Aug 2021)

6th letter version completed today with J Q and Z skipped

Fount*a*ins, Thorn*b*orough, Nunwi*c*k https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1946#post-6480595

Bylan*d* Abbey, Oldst*e*ad, Ample*f*orth https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1947#post-6481387

Benin*g*brough, Woodt*h*orpe, Tockw*i*th https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1947#post-6482136

Ulles*k*elf, Ricca*l*l, Askha*m* Bryam, Bilto*n* in Ainsty, Cowth*o*rpe https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1950#post-6488710

Bisho*p*ton, Sinde*r*by, Burne*s*ton, Thorn*t*on Watlass https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1955#post-6500725

Sherb*u*rn in Elmet, Fearn*v*ille https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1956#post-6501702

Wisto*w*, Kippa*x *https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1958#post-6506716

Hessa*y * https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1959#post-6508482


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Sep 2021)

Almost a year after getting 'Y', finally managed to get 'Z', allowing Zouch to make yet another appearance:



Apart from last winter intervening, this one took so long because it needed an imperial century to get there and back. I'd never done one before. Now I have!


----------



## Shadow (21 Sep 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Apart from last winter intervening, this one took so long because it needed an imperial century to get there and back. I'd never done one before. Now I have!


Chapeau! On all counts!


----------



## Zingano (22 Sep 2021)

Just starting out with a barely visible Aldington.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Sep 2021)

Zingano said:


> Just starting out with a barely visible Aldington.
> 
> View attachment 610406


That's the village where my gran used to live on Calleywell Lane. Haven't been there since she died 35+ years ago.


----------



## Alex321 (22 Sep 2021)

Ok, just seen this thread, and thought I'd have a go.

On rides where you get multiple letters, do they have to be in the right sequence? I could easily do BCA in one ride. Since nobody seems to be posting the actual ride details with the pictures, I can easily post them in the right order, but I'd rather follow the rules, and I can't find any


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Ok, just seen this thread, and thought I'd have a go.
> 
> On rides where you get multiple letters, do they have to be in the right sequence? I could easily do BCA in one ride. Since nobody seems to be posting the actual ride details with the pictures, I can easily post them in the right order, but I'd rather follow the rules, and I can't find any


I think it's up to you.

I started out religiously sticking to sequence, doubling back on myself and riding crazy routes.

Later on I think I allowed a couple the wrong way round. I think I couldn't find a sign in the place I had planned for P on my way to Q, so I did Q then found another P. Something like that.

I think other people are happy for multiple ones in a ride to be any order. Fine by me.

Edit ... It was Q and R that I did in the wrong order. I don't think anyone cared. See https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/abc-towns-and-villages.244314/page-60#post-5681207


----------



## lazybloke (23 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Ok, just seen this thread, and thought I'd have a go.
> 
> On rides where you get multiple letters, do they have to be in the right sequence? I could easily do BCA in one ride. Since nobody seems to be posting the actual ride details with the pictures, I can easily post them in the right order, but I'd rather follow the rules, and I can't find any


Surprised to see the first post is now blank, which presumably means the rules are also missing.

As I recall, the rules were 
1) Visit 26 destinations in alphabetical order
2) Post a photo of your bike in front a sign at each destination
3) the sign should be at the destination, eg "welcome to Abingdon" was fine, but "Abingdon 16 miles >" would not qualify.
4) Three passes are permitted for tricky letters

The beauty of these rules was to encourage distances, routes & destinations that I otherwise would not. I completed it two passes (X and Y). . It was a very popular challenge.


Others are now trying variations like reverse order, etc. Really up to you to find your own rules in the spirit of the original. Good luck!


----------



## Mike_P (23 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Ok, just seen this thread, and thought I'd have a go.
> 
> On rides where you get multiple letters, do they have to be in the right sequence? I could easily do BCA in one ride. Since nobody seems to be posting the actual ride details with the pictures, I can easily post them in the right order, but I'd rather follow the rules, and I can't find any


Alphabetical order is certainly the norm so your A would be one ride and the BC the other but then you might have different places you could then use. On a variant of it I stumbled across a C sign that I did not realise existed, it's annoying how many places have no signboard or anything else that could be used, which resulted in the planned CD ride being scrapped and C incorporated in the DE ride which consequently took a route CD(C)E.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Sep 2021)

As I recall there was some stipulation in the original rules that only boundary signs were allowed, not village halls, churches, rugby clubs etc. I kind of remember that rule because I decided to ignore it (I have examples of all of the above in my list).

I think the main rule is that you must enjoy it. Oh, hang on, one of my rides was a horrible nightmare of punctures, rain and hailstorms, so I broke that one too!


----------



## Mike_P (23 Sep 2021)

Sherburn in Elmet is annoying. No sign on the road in or out so had to resort to the Co-Op. Then went through it on a later ride, again no sign on a different road in but on a different road one out there was one.


----------



## Sterlo (23 Sep 2021)

Odd question, what's the most anyone has managed on a single ride?


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Odd question, what's the most anyone has managed on a single ride?


The most I was did nine on two occasions A-I and Q-Y But as you will see below I'm a filthy cheat.

I think may have seen some people claiming that you had to do it all inside a calendar year, or else it didn't count or something. If my memory is correct then that was another rule I didn't bother with. It took me 805 days.

There was talk that for X you could have places beginning Ex. However I found that PlaXtol was conveniently placed between Wrotham and Yalding so I chose that for my X. So there's another rule you should be obeying - that I didn't.

All in all my alphabet doesn't count for many reasons. Things in the wrong order, not all boundary signs, ineligible X, took too long ...


----------



## Mike_P (23 Sep 2021)

I did five , KLMNO, on the same ride recently for a sixth letter version as they largely fell into place on the ride. Having gone to L via K a return via M and O was an obvious route and the N was only just off it.


----------



## lazybloke (23 Sep 2021)

I squeezed 5 places out of one of my rides. Would have been difficult to expand on that without covering long distances.

ABC streetnames should have been much easier/quicker but I still haven't finished it


----------



## Mike_P (23 Sep 2021)

ABC of pubs was one I was thinking of doing but then the amount of closures and renamings I would not be sure whether D ( for example) still existed or had become a G so scrapped that idea on the basis it would too frustrating.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> Ok, just seen this thread, and thought I'd have a go.
> 
> On rides where you get multiple letters, do they have to be in the right sequence? I could easily do BCA in one ride. Since nobody seems to be posting the actual ride details with the pictures, I can easily post them in the right order, but I'd rather follow the rules, and I can't find any



Yes they do. When I did mine I rode through a T and S to get a R, then went back and got the S and T


----------



## Supersuperleeds (23 Sep 2021)

Most I did in one ride was 4, longest ride I did was 200km to get Verney Junction.


----------



## Zingano (24 Sep 2021)

Bonnington, leaving myself ready for a longer ride to Camber and Dungeness.





o


----------



## Alex321 (26 Sep 2021)

Ok, here is my first one. Oh dear, I'm doing 23 as I enter the 20 limit


----------



## Alex321 (27 Sep 2021)

And B & C done today








That, of course, raises a further question 

With Welsh towns that have bilingual signposts, do we have to use the first name shown, or can we use the English version for one letter, and the Welsh for another (I didn't go back through Bonvilston, so couldn't have it as the D as well today).

For Cowbridge, they have some signs with the English first, and some with the Welsh first - not that it really matters for that one - there are oodles of places starting with "Y" round here


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> And B & C done today
> View attachment 611196
> View attachment 611197
> 
> ...




Not my place to make the rules... but... if it were... I would say, be consistent, either use the English Names, or the Welsh Names, but, not a mixture. 

But, the most important rules (IMHO) are keep cycling and have fun


----------



## Sterlo (28 Sep 2021)

Alex321 said:


> And B & C done today
> View attachment 611196
> View attachment 611197
> 
> ...


Doubt you'll have problems when it comes to L as well


----------



## Willd (28 Sep 2021)

A Welsh version would be  Looks like you'd be struggling with Z though


----------



## Alex321 (28 Sep 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Doubt you'll have problems when it comes to L as well


True 

Where I am going to get stuck locally is I, and then J, Q, X (EX), Z. I can't d any of those in 30 miles from home.


----------



## Aravis (29 Sep 2021)

I've made good progress on the "second word" variant. It's working well and proving to be quite fun, and as with the original I find myself
on roads I'd previously by-passed. At the start of September I picked up B and C:











And last Saturday advanced to F:


----------



## Alex321 (3 Oct 2021)

Four in one rainy ride today (mostly after dark).

All done in the correct order
https://www.strava.com/activities/6054097036

Dyffryn





East Aberthaw





Fonmon





Gileston


----------



## Mike_P (16 Oct 2021)

Completed the 7th letter version as far as achievable today - had to play an extra bye with J Q X and Z skipped.

Husthw*a*ite,Knares*b*orough https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6514684

Earswi*c*k, Fulfor*d, *Holgat*e *https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6515482

Mickle*f*ield, Arthin*g*ton https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1966#post-6523309

Coneyt*h*orpe, Scarth*i*ngwell https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1966#post-6525290

Patric*k* Brompton*, *Fingha*l*l https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1969#post-6530302

Clapha*m* Green, Fewsto*n, *Plumpt*o*n https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6535703

Bramho*p*e https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1973#post-6542588

Pilmoo*r, *Balder*s*by, Toller*t*on https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1974#post-6543400

Loftho*u*se https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1977#post-6555471

Hopgro*v*e, Osbald*w*ick https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1978#post-6557348

Whixle*y* https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-1980#post-6562675


----------



## BoldonLad (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Aravis (6 Jun 2022)

At last, some progress today on the second word variant:










There's a nice I not far away, and I have a plan for J.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Jun 2022)

I got stuck after H (haven't actually posted it, but I've been through Hensol several times since my last post in this thread, and here is a photo to prove it). But there is nowhere near here for "I", "J" or "K". I'm only going to get any of those by taking my bike somewhere and riding there, not by starting and ending at home.

I could actually get I and K by taking the bike over to Swansea and riding around part of the Gower peninsula (Ilston and Killay). I know Killay quite well, I often dance there with Sweyns'ey Morris, and I have driven through Ilston once. Still no J within reasonable reach.


----------



## Aravis (6 Jun 2022)

Alex321 said:


> I could actually get I and K by taking the bike over to Swansea and riding around part of the Gower peninsula (Ilston and Killay). I know Killay quite well, I often dance there with Sweyns'ey Morris, and I have driven through Ilston once. *Still no J within reasonable reach.*



If you can get to Swansea, what about this?





https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6...4!1sOqwqhE5CLUwD3LbfCda64A!2e0!7i16384!8i8192


----------



## Alex321 (7 Jun 2022)

Aravis said:


> If you can get to Swansea, what about this?
> 
> View attachment 647948
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.6...4!1sOqwqhE5CLUwD3LbfCda64A!2e0!7i16384!8i8192



Duh!. Never thought of that, and I drive past it every time I head for central Swansea or out towards Mumbles.

I'll have to find a way to get time to take my bike out that way.


----------



## BoldonLad (14 Jun 2022)

Penshaw, near Sunderland, Tyne & Wear


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jul 2022)

Q - Quaking Houses. An ex-mining village in County Durham. Giving the Coal Mining, history of the place, I thought the name might be due to past mining subsidence, but, according to Wikipedia, it is more likely because of a Quaker presence, in the past.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jul 2022)

R - Rickleton, a village on the southern edge of Washington, Tyne-Wear.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jul 2022)

S. Stanley, County Durham


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jul 2022)

T. Tanfield, County Durham, of Tanfield Railway fame(?)


----------



## BoldonLad (8 Jul 2022)

U. Usworth Village, Washington, Tyne-Wear.

Struggling to find a "V" !.


----------



## Chromatic (13 Jul 2022)

Well @Spinney, I finally got around to it after all this time, I did I ages ago. Here’s a J, Joys Green in the forest. 

I will confess to this being a drive and park then ride, with a lot more driving than riding but I did pootle about for a little bit and also did a church.


----------



## Spinney (15 Jul 2022)

Chromatic said:


> Well @Spinney, I finally got around to it after all this time, I did I ages ago. Here’s a J, Joys Green in the forest.
> 
> I will confess to this being a drive and park then ride, with a lot more driving than riding but I did pootle about for a little bit and also did a church.
> 
> View attachment 652658



I never got around to that! Not sure I've got the mojo for it now, even with a park and ride effort!
Well done to ticking it off!
🍰


----------



## Chromatic (15 Jul 2022)

Spinney said:


> I never got around to that! Not sure I've got the mojo for it now, even with a park and ride effort!
> Well done to ticking it off!
> 🍰



I don't blame you, it is quite a trek for you as I remember, and when you're there flat is a word that can't be used to describe the roads there, it's either up or down. I'm sticking to nearer to home from now on!


----------



## Aravis (26 Jul 2022)

Some more progress to report on my "second word" variant. Firstly, this from mid June:







I couldn't find a J around here, and I've long had a plan to do a ride in the Coventry area when I had the chance. The chance came on Sunday with a circumnavigation of the city:











Lower *Apperley*, Drakes *Broughton*, Earl's *Croome*, Leigh *Delamere*, Castle *Eaton*, Hampton *Fields*, Sledge *Green*, Down *Hatherley*, Aston *Ingham*, Marston *Jabbett*, Haseley *Knob*.


----------



## Willd (27 Jul 2022)

Aravis said:


> Lower *Apperley*, Drakes *Broughton*, Earl's *Croome*, Leigh *Delamere*, Castle *Eaton*, Hampton *Fields*, Sledge *Green*, Down *Hatherley*, Aston *Ingham*, Marston *Jabbett*, Haseley *Knob*.


Looks like an interesting variation on the challenge  I might give it a go when I've finished chasing counties  I was around the Haseley area on Saturday, I hope you approached Haseley Knob by Dirty Lane


----------



## Aravis (27 Jul 2022)

Willd said:


> Looks like an interesting variation on the challenge  I might give it a go when I've finished chasing counties  I was around the Haseley area on Saturday, *I hope you approached Haseley Knob by Dirty Lane*


I had to check, and I'm pleased to say that I did! I didn't have to get the K when I was up there but it was pretty irresistible and along with Draycote Water made a nice circuit.

Yes, I think it's a good variant. There's a "proper" X available at Ruyton XI Towns, near Shrewsbury. That'll be a nice day out later this year I hope. 🚗 🚲


----------



## Johnsop99 (6 Aug 2022)

Only 14 months since I did V & W, did a 59 mile ride this morning just to get eXbourne. Y and Z routes planned just need to find the time.


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Aug 2022)

Taking a bye on "V" (might come back to it), so, today we get "W", Walkerith. Nottinghamshire, I think, but, I may have crossed into Lincolnshire.


----------



## Chromatic (11 Aug 2022)

Went out to a church yesterday in a place beginning with K, which since I just done J was the next letter, however it appears the nobbers haven’t put up the usual village signs as despite pootling around looking for one I couldn’t find one. So I had to make do with this




.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Aug 2022)

It's amazing what places have no signboard whilst you can find the smallest cluster of properties with one. I normally have a look on Google streetscene beforehand.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Aug 2022)

Exton doesn’t have a sign, despite it being large enough to have a school.

Verney Junction, despite only being a few houses, did have a proper village sign.

I might have a go at doing @Aravis variation. V and Z are easy, will need the map out for the rest, which to be honest is the best bit.


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Aug 2022)

I'm a bit of a late starter. Seeking something to get my cycling mojo back, so this seemed a good idea. Out before it got too warm today.
















Surprising how difficult it can be to find a sign. The first Addlestone one was so buried in a bush you could only see 'stone', so pedalled around to the other side of town to find another. Byfleet was a chance find as I'd cycled through the village and was intrigued about the brick wall in the middle of the road (I approached from the non-sign side). Chertsey on the other hand was super easy.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2022)

Started the second word variant this morning with a 100km ride to get A to E.

Point of order for the judges. Are my D and E entries acceptable or do they have to be strictly the second word? I’m happy either way, just like to clarify so I know which letter to start on on the next ride

Broughton Astley
Dunton Bassett
Clay Coton
Clifton upon Dunsmore
Sutton in the Elms


----------



## 13 rider (13 Aug 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Started the second word variant this morning with a 100km ride to get A to E.
> 
> Point of order for the judges. Are my D and E entries acceptable or do they have to be strictly the second word? I’m happy either way, just like to clarify so I know which letter to start on on the next ride
> 
> ...


You mean there are rules !!! 
I think you just do what your happy with ,as long as you don't use Sutton in the Elms as your I ,I can't see any issue . 
Ps where's Denton Bassett


----------



## Supersuperleeds (13 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> You mean there are rules !!!
> I think you just do what your happy with ,as long as you don't use Sutton in the Elms as your I ,I can't see any issue .
> Ps where's Denton Bassett



Cheers, corrected my post for the misspelling of Dunton


----------



## Juan Kog (15 Aug 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Verney Junction, despite only being a few houses, did have a proper village sign.


It used to be signless . I’m sure the signs only appeared within the last 5 or 6 years .
At the moment the area is busy with construction traffic for the East-West rail project and then when your clear of that , it’s HS2 traffic and closures of quiet lanes .


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2022)

Second word variant:

Previously done:
Broughton Astley
Dunton Bassett
Clay Coton
Clifton upon Dunsmore
Sutton in the Elms


Today's Ride:
Aston Flamville
Stoke Golding
Higham on the Hill

















Closet "I" I can find is Long Itchington which is 31 miles away, the good thing is I can get Marston Jabbett on the way back. I've identified every letter bar Q and X, apart from Y they are all pretty local to me


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Aug 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Second word variant:
> 
> Previously done:
> Broughton Astley
> ...



You and your posh doubled barrelled village names. I think most of us are too chilled to be bothered about first or second word variants. Part of the original challenge got me doing routes I wouldn’t have normally done to collect the village letters. It’s all good.


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Second word variant:
> 
> Previously done:
> Broughton Astley
> ...


With X normally being the second letter how about Great Oxenden ? Can't help with Q


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> With X normally being the second letter how about Great Oxenden ? Can't help with Q





Supersuperleeds said:


> Second word variant:
> 
> Previously done:
> Broughton Astley
> ...



Here is Q for you


----------



## 13 rider (20 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Here is Q for you
> 
> View attachment 658070


I meant for @Supersuperleeds second word variant . Q wasn't a problem for us Leicester residents as we also have Quorn


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Aug 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Here is Q for you
> 
> View attachment 658070



Needs to be the second word  ( I think I used that for my first word variant)


----------



## Mike_P (20 Aug 2022)

I started doing second word version which has so far as reached the N and then halted, due to an injured ankle. That was a result of ending up facing backwards on all fours when dismounting from my ebike I caught my rucksack on top of the pannier rack with the ebike ending up on my back. In one sense it was fortunate as I could not think of an O and would have skipped it when it in fact it later became flipping obvious where an O was. Maybe in the near future the road bike might turn wheel in anger for the first time since April as although I have been using the ebike I am not sure it has the range needed even if the assist is only used on uphill sections.
Done so far Barkston Ash, Dacre Banks, Norton Conyers, High Ellington, Monk Fryston, Branton Green, Green Hammerton, Foss Island, Purston Jaglin, East Keswick, Low Laithe, Nun Monkton and Temple Newsam; photos in the Your Ride today thread between 22 Jan and mid April.
There's another challenge amongst those, do a second word place and then the same word as a first word.


----------



## Willd (20 Aug 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Needs to be the second word  ( I think I used that for my first word variant)


Sorted, choice of two


----------



## Aravis (20 Aug 2022)

Willd said:


> Sorted, choice of two
> 
> View attachment 658156


That'll be mine too if I get that far. The sign between the two villages has both names on opposite sides, so you really do have a choice.

I've temporarily forgotten what my Y can be. I think it's somewhere near Oxford. 👨‍🦳


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2022)

Willd said:


> Sorted, choice of two
> 
> View attachment 658156



Thanks, they are at rideable distance


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2022)

Aravis said:


> That'll be mine too if I get that far. The sign between the two villages has both names on opposite sides, so you really do have a choice.
> 
> I've temporarily forgotten what my Y can be. I think it's somewhere near Oxford. 👨‍🦳



I’ve got New York pencilled in, unless I find another one closer


----------



## Mike_P (21 Aug 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I’ve got New York pencilled in, unless I find another one closer


Hopefully not the one in Nidderdale as it is pretty sign less, think there is a so named industrial park direction sign


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Hopefully not the one in Nidderdale as it is pretty sign less, think there is a so named industrial park direction sign



No, this one is in Lincolnshire. Definitely has a sign.


----------



## Aravis (22 Aug 2022)

Some more posh double-barrelled village names picked up yesterday afternoon.

The Lench Hills are a small range north of the Warwickshire Avon near Evesham. They're full of sharp little hills, pretty villages and nice views around every corner. The villages all follow a clear naming standard:
















So that's L done. M and N were easily collected on the way home, but a road closure soon to be lifted means that O has to wait until next time.


----------



## Aravis (26 Aug 2022)

With roads open again, and plenty of others closed, second word O and P done this afternoon:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2022)

Previously done:
Broughton Astley
Dunton Bassett
Clay Coton
Clifton upon Dunsmore
Sutton in the Elms
Aston Flamville
Stoke Golding
Higham on the Hill



Today’s ride:
Long Itchington
Marston Jabbett


----------



## cosmicbike (28 Aug 2022)

A quick spin out this morning, staying within a 20 mile loop for D & E


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2022)

Previously done:
Broughton Astley
Dunton Bassett
Clay Coton
Clifton upon Dunsmore
Sutton in the Elms
Aston Flamville
Stoke Golding
Higham on the Hill
Long Itchington
Marston Jabbett

Today’s ride:
AB Kettleby
Newtown Linford
Kirby Muxloe


----------



## 13 rider (29 Aug 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Previously done:
> Broughton Astley
> Dunton Bassett
> Clay Coton
> ...


I was thinking about your K yesterday and I thought of Eye Kettleby and I couldn't think of an L ! . Forgetting the village next to me is Newtown Linford !!! . How busy was the park ?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (29 Aug 2022)

13 rider said:


> I was thinking about your K yesterday and I thought of Eye Kettleby and I couldn't think of an L ! . Forgetting the village next to me is Newtown Linford !!! . How busy was the park ?



Park wasn’t too bad, busy enough to slow me down, not busy enough for me to go the hilly way 

Was hard work getting to Ab Kettleby, headwind all the way, flew down to Barrow though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Aug 2022)

Previously done:
Broughton Astley
Dunton Bassett
Clay Coton
Clifton upon Dunsmore
Sutton in the Elms
Aston Flamville
Stoke Golding
Higham on the Hill
Long Itchington
Marston Jabbett
AB Kettleby
Newtown Linford
Kirby Muxloe


Today’s ride:
Kings Norton
Burton Overy


----------



## Johnsop99 (2 Sep 2022)

Almost at the end first time around. 32 mile round trip to get Yeolmbridge. Only Zeal Monochorum to go! Have already done Zennor but it doesn't count because 1) It was done out of alphabetical order and 2) I didn't cycle there from home.


----------



## Spartak (2 Sep 2022)

I've only managed A & B so far...

But I did find a Z whilst cycling in Belgium 🇧🇪 this week...


----------



## Willd (4 Sep 2022)

Also started the second word variant today 

Cold *A*shby
Husbands *B*osworth









Z might prove tricky as South Zeal is nearly a 400 mile round trip


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Sep 2022)

Willd said:


> Also started the second word variant today
> 
> Cold *A*shby
> Husbands *B*osworth
> ...



I'm planning on doing Ashby de la Zouch, that's doable from Rugby


----------



## Willd (5 Sep 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I'm planning on doing Ashby de la Zouch, that's doable from Rugby


I'm sticking strictly to the second word, so that'd be a D  I am going to try to find more challenging ones than In for an "I" or On for an "O" though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2022)

Previously done:
Broughton Astley
Dunton Bassett
Clay Coton
Clifton upon Dunsmore
Sutton in the Elms
Aston Flamville
Stoke Golding
Higham on the Hill
Long Itchington
Marston Jabbett
AB Kettleby
Newtown Linford
Kirby Muxloe
Kings Norton
Burton Overy

Today’s ride:
Peatling Parva


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Sep 2022)

Did Q and R on the second word variant today. Threw a spoke and had to ride just over 75 miles with a wobbly front wheel, that was mentally knackering as I worried if I would have to call the team car. Also physically knackering as I tried to stay seated so as not to put undue weight on the wheel. Anyway got the signs and got home safely


----------



## Aravis (11 Sep 2022)

Willd said:


> I'm sticking strictly to the second word, so that'd be a D  I am going to try to find more challenging ones than In for an "I" or On for an "O" though


I must admit this is what I originally intended, but I think what @Supersuperleeds is doing has equal merit. As ever, it doesn't really matter as long as we're encouraging ourselves to seek out different routes.

I seem to have been neglecting this thread a bit; I picked up Q over a week ago, and it will look a tad familiar:






The Quintons, Upper and Lower, were positively bristling with signs. Some old, superseded ones have been left in place. My choice for the photograph was strongly influenced by the need to pee.

I did have an R lined up that day but time was against me. I have a plan...


----------



## Aravis (13 Sep 2022)

Plan successfully executed. I'm enjoying the sun and views in County Durham at the moment:






Electrical assistance essential around here, for me anyway. 👨‍🦳


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Sep 2022)

Aravis said:


> Plan successfully executed. I'm enjoying the sun and views in County Durham at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 660934
> 
> ...



Billy Mill?, GooglE Maps doesn't know where that is, and, I haven't heard of that one personally, give us a clue


----------



## Willd (13 Sep 2022)

Think it says Billy Row


----------



## BoldonLad (13 Sep 2022)

Willd said:


> Think it says Billy Row



Oh dear, do I need to visit Specsavers 

I know where it is, now I have correct name.


----------



## Aravis (13 Sep 2022)

For the avoidance of all possible doubt:







It lacks something without the view though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Sep 2022)

Previously done:
Broughton Astley
Dunton Bassett
Clay Coton
Clifton upon Dunsmore
Sutton in the Elms
Aston Flamville
Stoke Golding
Higham on the Hill
Long Itchington
Marston Jabbett
AB Kettleby
Newtown Linford
Kirby Muxloe
Kings Norton
Burton Overy
Peatling Parva
Lower Quinton
Hatton Rock


Today’s ride:
Great Stretton
Barkby Thorpe
Newtown Unthank
Newbold Verdon
South Wigston


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)

Cold *A*shby
Husbands *B*osworth
Fenny *C*ompton
Avon* D*assett


----------



## Johnsop99 (18 Sep 2022)

Zennor for the second time - although in the correct alphabetical order this time, it still doesn't count as I didn't cycle to it from home! Zeal Monochorum still beckons!


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Sep 2022)

My (lack of) progress in Z back to A is nothing to do with indolence, injury or other words beginning with I. More to do with the one weekend I had off was the hottest, like, ever, and I'd have poached myself trying to ride to Ugley. If I can knock that off soon, I've got P-V nearly lined up ready to go. I've got one V that way (points westish) and another V to the eastish and I should bag them both in the next few days. And directly south I have a cheese-related P, so there's no way I'm not going there!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Sep 2022)

Previously done:
Broughton Astley
Dunton Bassett
Clay Coton
Clifton upon Dunsmore
Sutton in the Elms
Aston Flamville
Stoke Golding
Higham on the Hill
Long Itchington
Marston Jabbett
AB Kettleby
Newtown Linford
Kirby Muxloe
Kings Norton
Burton Overy
Peatling Parva
Lower Quinton
Hatton Rock
Great Stretton
Barkby Thorpe
Newtown Unthank
Newbold Verdon
South Wigston



Today’s ride:
Great Oxendon







Y might be a while as it is 75 miles away, though I plan to ride up to Lincoln and get the train back home.


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Sep 2022)

Well, I'm still working my way back to A. After Zouch I've done Yaxley, Exeton and Willian. Next up is V.





Next on the list is U, but that'll be a week or so yet. T, S, R, Q and P will follow in quick succession, as I've got them in the bag already


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Sep 2022)

Previously done:
Broughton Astley
Dunton Bassett
Clay Coton
Clifton upon Dunsmore
Sutton in the Elms
Aston Flamville
Stoke Golding
Higham on the Hill
Long Itchington
Marston Jabbett
AB Kettleby
Newtown Linford
Kirby Muxloe
Kings Norton
Burton Overy
Peatling Parva
Lower Quinton
Hatton Rock
Great Stretton
Barkby Thorpe
Newtown Unthank
Newbold Verdon
South Wigston
Great Oxendon

Today’s ride:
New York


----------



## Aravis (2 Oct 2022)

Another step closer. I tried very hard to get a bit of the Malvern ridge in the picture:


----------



## cosmicbike (2 Oct 2022)

G & H on my 50km a month challenge ride yesterday. A few new roads as a result which is always nice.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Oct 2022)

Previously done:
Broughton Astley
Dunton Bassett
Clay Coton
Clifton upon Dunsmore
Sutton in the Elms
Aston Flamville
Stoke Golding
Higham on the Hill
Long Itchington
Marston Jabbett
AB Kettleby
Newtown Linford
Kirby Muxloe
Kings Norton
Burton Overy
Peatling Parva
Lower Quinton
Hatton Rock
Great Stretton
Barkby Thorpe
Newtown Unthank
Newbold Verdon
South Wigston
Great Oxendon
New York

Today’s ride:
Ashby de la Zouch


----------



## Willd (8 Oct 2022)

Just an E today 






Cold *A*shby
Husbands *B*osworth
Fenny *C*ompton
Avon* D*assett
Baddesley *E*nsor


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Oct 2022)

Having knocked off V in France, I'm carrying on back towards A for, oh, I dunno. Ashwell, probably.
Anyway. U G L E Y, I ain't got no alibi...





















Back in August, I had a few days off work and decided to cycle over to Bishops Stortford, stay the night, and come back a different way. Obviously collecting as many villages as possible, and Ugley or Ugley Green was definitely a target.
Because there ain't that many places starting with U.
It was ridiculously hot, and I didn't make it all that far on the way back before bailing onto the nice train with even nicer air-con.
So today was unfinished business. And I went to, well, you can work that out for yourselves.
I've got a T in the bag, as it were, but that's for tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_P (13 Oct 2022)

Got back onto the second word trail last Saturday. Little Ouseburn and Upper Poppleton even if I did have to resort to a Co-Op for the latter. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-2093#post-6829490


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Oct 2022)

One from the Normandy hols last month. We were staying in Deauville, just over the river.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Oct 2022)

From August, when we had the heatwave.
I had cycled to Bishops Stortford the day before, and my plan was to ride home via Ugley. In the end, I made it as far as Stansted Mountfitchet before I bailed so as to avoid getting roasted.




There's also a windmill.







The previous day, I went through Roydon, where I picked up the Stort Navigation and saw a very short narrowboat


----------



## Aravis (14 Oct 2022)

It was quite a long ride for my T, but U and V were easily picked up on the way back. This was Tuesday; recovery takes longer these days.

The light was gorgeous.


----------



## Willd (16 Oct 2022)

F to I today 











Temple Herdewyke, doesn't have a normal sign, either because it's next door to Europe's largest ammunition storage facility or to stop people looking for the ark of the covenant 









The other Itchington 






Cold *A*shby
Husbands *B*osworth
Fenny *C*ompton
Avon* D*assett
Baddesley *E*nsor
Sibford *F*erris
Sibford *G*ower
Temple *H*erdewyke
Bishop's *I*tchington


----------



## Mike_P (16 Oct 2022)

Second name Q added today of Middleton *Q*uernhow. Picture;
View attachment 664908

Ride details: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-2095#post-6834477

RSTUWY will I hope be easy to do but it looks like using all three byes for VXZ

Barkston *A*sh
Dace *B*anks
Norton *C*onyers
Kirk *D*eighton
High *E*llington
Monk *F*ryston
Branton *G*reen
Green *H*ammerton
Fosse *I*sland
Purston *J*aglin
East *K*eswick
Low *L*aithe
Nun *M*onkton
Temple *N*ewsam
Little *O*useburn
Upper *P*oppleton
Middleton *Q*uernhow


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Oct 2022)

Time for a P.




This was taken on the Normandy trip, and is (I think) the last French one.
Obviously I acquired some local produce...




We're making inroads on it - it started off being square, and now very much isn't. Is Gratuitous Cheese a photo thread we should have?
I passed a couple of horse statues too. I have no idea...


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Oct 2022)

And this one I've been saving since April 2020, when we were stuck in NZ.






That's a WSD Trek, which was bought by someone a good four inches shorter than me. It doesn't fit me all that well...


----------



## TheDoctor (19 Oct 2022)

Oh! I forgot Q! This from February 2020, on the Great Central Railway.


----------



## Mike_P (23 Oct 2022)

Next three second names added yesterday - Little *R*ibston, North *S*tainley, West *T*anfield




Ride details : https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-2096#post-6838715


----------



## Willd (25 Oct 2022)

J to N today  Marston Jabbett has been used recently, so I found another J 










Another one with no sign 




Little Lawford Hall
















Cold *A*shby
Husbands *B*osworth
Fenny *C*ompton
Avon* D*assett
Baddesley *E*nsor
Sibford *F*erris
Sibford *G*ower
Temple *H*erdewyke
Bishop's *I*tchington
Norton *J*uxta Twycross
Monks *K*irby
Little *L*awford
Harborough *M*agna
King's *N*ewnham


----------



## 13 rider (25 Oct 2022)

Willd said:


> J to N today  Marston Jabbett has been used recently, so I found another J
> 
> View attachment 665860
> 
> ...


Useless fact "juxta" is Latin for near so really it's Norton near Twycross . Some nice cycling around that area


----------



## Willd (26 Oct 2022)

13 rider said:


> Useless fact "juxta" is Latin for near so really it's Norton near Twycross . Some nice cycling around that area


Yes, bit of a Roman theme today, as "Magna" is big/large. As there are at least 8 "Parva" (small/little) locally I've found an alternative P.  Nice and flat (apart from a load of hump-back bridges), "road" through Gopsall Park was rather muddy & bike badly needs a wash


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Oct 2022)

Willd said:


> J to N today  Marston Jabbett has been used recently, so I found another J
> 
> View attachment 665860
> 
> ...



I had Norton Juxta Twycross planned, until I realised Marston Jabbett was on the way back from Long Itchington.


----------



## Spartak (27 Oct 2022)

Spartak said:


> But I did find a Z whilst cycling in Belgium 🇧🇪
> 
> View attachment 659787



Found another Z this morning.... 🇫🇷


----------



## IaninSheffield (27 Oct 2022)

I imagine 'Z's are easier to come by in Belgium (and the Netherlands), but also wonder if those countries - and by extension their alphabets - offer up different challenges for the 'A B C Towns and Villages' cyclists?


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Nov 2022)

Out on the metric half challenge ride today, somewhere a bit different. I rarely head North of the airport, but that's where my 'I' was...


----------



## Mike_P (13 Nov 2022)

Second word U yesterday although yet another place with no actual nameboard - Thorpe* U*nderwood




Ride details - https://www.cyclechat.net/posts/6852394/


----------



## Willd (13 Nov 2022)

O today 





Cold *A*shby
Husbands *B*osworth
Fenny *C*ompton
Avon* D*assett
Baddesley *E*nsor
Sibford *F*erris
Sibford *G*ower
Temple *H*erdewyke
Bishop's *I*tchington
Norton *J*uxta Twycross
Monks *K*irby
Little *L*awford
Harborough *M*agna
King's *N*ewnham
Water *O*rton


----------



## Mike_P (20 Nov 2022)

Fudged a second word V today on the return of an ebiked shopping trip with Coppice *V*alley Primary School


----------



## Willd (20 Nov 2022)

P & Q Today 










or 




Cold *A*shby
Husbands *B*osworth
Fenny *C*ompton
Avon* D*assett
Baddesley *E*nsor
Sibford *F*erris
Sibford *G*ower
Temple *H*erdewyke
Bishop's *I*tchington
Norton *J*uxta Twycross
Monks *K*irby
Little *L*awford
Harborough *M*agna
King's *N*ewnham
Water *O*rton
Newbold *P*acey
Upper *Q*uinton


----------



## Mike_P (27 Nov 2022)

Second word W today


----------



## Spartak (1 Dec 2022)

Okay so after finding a couple of Z 's in France & Belguim, I'm going to continue my challenge..... 

Avonmouth, Berkeley.... 

Today I had the choice of 3 C ' s... 






On a very misty & cold ride, I also passed thru Chipping Sodbury & Coalpit Heath...


----------



## Willd (3 Dec 2022)

R 




Cold *A*shby
Husbands *B*osworth
Fenny *C*ompton
Avon* D*assett
Baddesley *E*nsor
Sibford *F*erris
Sibford *G*ower
Temple *H*erdewyke
Bishop's *I*tchington
Norton *J*uxta Twycross
Monks *K*irby
Little *L*awford
Harborough *M*agna
King's *N*ewnham
Water *O*rton
Newbold *P*acey
Upper *Q*uinton
Newton *R*egis


----------



## Mike_P (3 Dec 2022)

Not too surprisingly had to skip the second word X but the Y turned out better than I thought with it in the stonework of a highly weather proof bus stop shelter in Nidderdale




Z also a no go so that completes my second word (first letter) ABC
Barkston *A*sh, Dace *B*anks, Norton *C*onyers, Kirk *D*eighton, High *E*llington, Monk *F*ryston, Branton *G*reen, Green *H*ammerton, Fosse *I*sland, Purston *J*aglin, East *K*eswick, Low *L*aithe, Nun *M*onkton, Temple *N*ewsam, Little *O*useburn, Upper *P*oppleton, Middleton *Q*uernhow, Little *R*ibston , North *S*tainley, West *T*anfield, Thorpe *U*nderwood, Coppice *V*alley, Hutton *W*andesley, New *Y*ork


----------



## Willd (24 Dec 2022)

S today 







Cold *A*shby
Husbands *B*osworth
Fenny *C*ompton
Avon* D*assett
Baddesley *E*nsor
Sibford *F*erris
Sibford *G*ower
Temple *H*erdewyke
Bishop's *I*tchington
Norton *J*uxta Twycross
Monks *K*irby
Little *L*awford
Harborough *M*agna
King's *N*ewnham
Water *O*rton
Newbold *P*acey
Upper *Q*uinton
Newton *R*egis
Stoney *S*tanton


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Dec 2022)

Willd said:


> S today
> 
> View attachment 672194
> 
> ...



Are you going back to Twycross for T (Little Twycross - there is a sign)


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Dec 2022)

Wild I’m sure you’re making some of these names up.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Dec 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Are you going back to Twycross for T (Little Twycross - there is a sign)


@Willd followed by Newtown Unthank and Newbold Verdon


----------



## Willd (24 Dec 2022)

13 rider said:


> @Willd followed by Newtown Unthank and Newbold Verdon


Nope, I have a different T, U & V lined up  X might be familiar though


----------



## Willd (27 Dec 2022)

TTT today, take your pick 
















Cold *A*shby
Husbands *B*osworth
Fenny *C*ompton
Avon* D*assett
Baddesley *E*nsor
Sibford *F*erris
Sibford *G*ower
Temple *H*erdewyke
Bishop's *I*tchington
Norton *J*uxta Twycross
Monks *K*irby
Little *L*awford
Harborough *M*agna
King's *N*ewnham
Water *O*rton
Newbold *P*acey
Upper *Q*uinton
Newton *R*egis
Stoney *S*tanton
Middle *T*ysoe


----------

